# Was macht Rift besser als WoW?



## Gladrock (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mich entschlossen Rift anzutesten.
Leider muss ich sagen, ich finde es im vergleich zu WoW um einiges schlechter.

- Die Umwelt Find ich nicht stimmig, zieht mich nicht an
- Das laufen und angreifen der Chars ist viel zu wenig dynamisch und ich empfinde es als langweilig
- Die Gegner sind lieblos in die Landschaft gesetzt

Alles in allem finde ich Rift nicht sehr Attraktiv gemacht, der spass Faktor fehlt total.

Wie empfindet ihr Rift?


----------



## Idekoon (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nur die ersten 20 Level aus Zeitgründen hinter mir, aber ich muss sagen mir hat Rift eigentlich sehr gut gefallen. Grade dass die Umwelt dynamischer als in WoW ist (durch Rifts und hinterher riesige Invasionen) fand ich äuérst attraktiv.
Zum anderen glaube ich aber nicht dass Rift ein Langzeitbrenner wie WoW wird. Rift vereint eben schöne Elemente aus verschiedenen Spielen (WoW, WAR etc.) aber bringt eben kaum wirkliche Neuerungen. Und grade diese Neuerungen erhoffe ich mir von Star Wars TOR (eigene, voll vertonte Story) und von Guild Wars 2 (dynamische Events). Aber schauen wir einfach was die Zukunft bringt.

Idekoon


----------



## Nettimaus (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich habe es auch an einem "test- wochenende" testen dürfen und was soll ich sagen.. die Grafik ist schon supi . 

die chars sich zu gestalten wie man möchte finde ich auch erstmal eine geniale sache, das questen hab ich empfunden wie im WOW muss ich leider sagen aber nun weiter,die sogenannten " Rifts" fande ich an den ganzen Spiel genial.. bist einfach in die gruppe in dem gebiet rein und gut war.

der aufbau erinnert einem schon an WOW, ich vergleiche es deswegen weil ich halt WOW spiel und das "andere" game mal testen wollte.

ob das WE nun gereicht hat zum testen kann ich nicht genau sagen weil ich vom Lvl her nicht weit war, ansonsten wer halt mal was anderes spielen will sollte das Spiel mal testen und nun gerade wo man ja schön zum testen die möglichkeit haben kann ;-)

und zu deiner Frage was: Rift besser macht oder nicht stellt sich hier nicht, weil man das nie beantworten kann, dazu sind die geschmäcker einfach zuviele :-)

viele grüße


----------



## Deadwool (11. Mai 2011)

ich kann dem TE nicht zustimmen. Auch wenn ich ebenfalls nicht der Meinung bin dass Rift wirklich besser als WoW ist (im Sinne von besser als WoW je war), finde ich es dennoch sehr liebevoll und stimmungsvoll gemacht. Allerdings steht und fällt der erste Eindruck mit der Grafikqualität. Und da gibt es je nach Einstellungen grosse Unterschiede. Wer Rift in vollen Zügen geniessen will, braucht einen einigermassen aktuellen Rechner. 

Rift hat Eigenständiges, aber es kopiert auch viele Elemente aus anderen bekannten Spielen. Nicht zuletzt aus WoW. Was macht Rift dabei besser ? Ganz einfach. Es greift WoW nicht in der Gegenwart auf, sondern es setzt zu einem Zeitpunkt ein, als WoW noch etwas weniger komplex, aber dafür spielerisch interessanter und vor allem anspruchvsoller war. Nämlich zum Zeitpunkt Burning Cursade. Das merkt man an Quests, Bosskämpfen in Instanzen, am Rufsystem, überhaupt am ganzen Aufbau des Spiels. Es gibt verfeindete Fraktionen, es rennen Elite Mobs rum, es gibt Worldbosse ... Es ist nicht wie WoW heute, wo alles gefährliche entfernt wurde, damit auf keinen Fall Frust aufkommt beim Spieler. Dabei ist Langeweile der eigentliche Spasskiller eines Spiels, nicht der Frust etwas gerade nicht zu schaffen oder nicht zu bekommen!

Als ich mit Rift anfing fand ich die Risse ganz nett, hatte aber die Befürchtung dass ich sie schon nach kurzer Zeit als langweilig oder sogar störend empfinden würde. Mittlerweile habe ich schon zwei 50er Charakter und ich muss sagen dass ich immer noch fasziniert bin von der Dynamik, die diese Invasionen und Risse ins Spiel bringen. Und es vergeht kaum ein Tag wo ich mich zwischen den Instanzbesuchen nicht einer Raidgruppe anschliesse, um eine zonenweite Invasion zurückzuschlagen. 

Zwar wirkt Rift insgesamt ernster und erwachsener als WoW. Aber es gibt auch niedliche und witzige Dinge. Spontan fällt mir zB die Questreihe mit dem ungeschickten Magiestudent Scotty ein. Oder die kuriose Eichhörnchen Synchrontanzgruppe in den Bergen von Steinfeld. Es gibt auch einige Haustiere und Mounts zum sammeln. Oder Verwandlungs Items. 

Macht euch selber ein Bild von RIFT. --> 7 Tage kostenlos antesten <--


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2011)

Ob nun Wow oder Rift besser ist, dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Was mir an Rift besser gefällt, ist zum einen die Grafik. Ich stehe halt auf realistische Grafik und nicht so sehr dieser kitschige Look von Wow.
Allein die Sets bei Wow, mit Schultern so groß wie Haus. Dem kann ich einfach nichts abgewinnen. Und wenn ich dann ein Schwert mit ner rosa Klinge sehe, dann hört es bei mir ganz auf. Auch die Umgebung in Rift sagt mir viel mehr zu. Ich finde sie sehr liebevoll gemacht. Von der Qualität an sich ist sie sowieso ne andere Liga als Wow. Was mich allerdings in Rift gewaltig auf dem Senkel geht, ist die hohe Mobdichte. Die Karten hätten auch ein bisschen größer ausfallen dürfen. Vom Kampfsystem spielt sich Rift in meinen Augen genauso wie Wow. Ich kann an Wow nichts entdecken, was dynamischer wäre. Ist unterm Strich der gleiche Käse. Nur das ich in Rift wenigstens noch etwas habe, was sich zurecht Talentbaum schimpft. Außerdem gefällt mir auch besser, dass ich durch Handwerk richtig gute Sachen herstellen kann, die nicht, wie in Wow, meist komplett für den Gulli sind.
Dann die PvP-Ränge, auch die finde ich nice. Ich hoffe aber, dass da noch ausgebaut wird. Allgemein was PvP betrifft, ist Rift genauso schlecht bestückt, wie Wow.

Wie gesagt: jeder muss es am Ende selbst wissen. Mir gefällt Rift unterm Strich besser, deswegen werd ich da bleiben. Zumindest bis Star Wars oder GW2 kommt. Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.
Wow ist für mich jedoch gestorben. Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen. Es war ne Zeit lang ganz witzig, aber jetzt hängt es mir zum Hals raus. Und nicht zuletzt eben wegen der Kiddy-Grafik. Aber auch andere Sachen, wie das ständige hin und her gebalance, was mir zuletzt tierisch auf den Zeiger ging.

Achja...was ich noch anfügen möchte: die Kampfanimationen gefallen mir auch bei weitem besser. Mein Krieger schwingt die Zweihandwaffe einfach eleganter, als dieser komische Work in Wow, der bei fast jeden Move in die Luft sprang, nen Salto machte und wieder landete. Das sieht einfach lächerlich aus. Vor allem bei einem Werwolf.


----------



## ferkelmann (11. Mai 2011)

rift 7 tage test version habe eben 2 links gefunden:
Mein Link
und
Mein Link
viel spass

mein fazit vom letzten test wochenende ist auf alle fälle:

Ich habe mir das Spiel vor ca. 1 Woche angespielt und bin nun als Gelegenheitsspieler bei Level 12 angekommen. Zu Beginn des Spiels erstellt Ihr wie üblich euren Charakter, hier finde ich die Klassenauswahl etwas rar, wobei man sagen muss, dass man durch die spätere Skillverteilung bzw. weitere Klassenwahl eine riesige Klassenauswahl erhält. Durch Einstellungen am Aussehen des Chars ist aber auch nach der Erstellung schon eine kleine Vielfalt möglich.

Sobald das Spiel startet werdet Ihr durch Tipps gut an die Spielmechanik herangeführt und erfüllt die ersten einfachen Quests ala Kille x Mobs, Sammle x dieses Item aber recht früh kommt auch die erste Quest in welcher Ihr ein Item benutzen müsst um Gegner zu "verzaubern". Viele Mitspieler habe ich in dieser Gegend nicht angetroffen, empfand ich aber als nicht zu schlimm. Irgendwann werdet Ihr ins richtige erste Gebiet teleportiert, dort findet man auch häufiger mal einen anderen Mitspieler. In diesem Gebiet findet Ihr auch die ersten "Risse" die Ihr alleine oder meist mit anderen Spielern "cleard", dafür erhaltet Ihr dann Planarit (eine der vielen Währungen). Ich spiele einen Krieger Paladin und empfand das Spiel von Anfang an im vergleich zu anderen Spielen recht Anspruchsvoll, wie dies mit anderen Klassen aussieht weis ich nicht. Im ersten Gebiet könnt Ihr auch eure Sammlerfähigkeiten wählen und im hinteren Bereich der Karte auch die Handwerksfähigkeiten. Ab LvL 10 könnt Ihr in eurer Hauptstadt auf PVP Kreuzzüge gehe und euch "Gunst" verdienen, welche Ihr später für u. A. Gegenstände ausgeben könnt.

Pros:

viele und wie ich finde auch teils innovative Quests
relativ schöne Optik
große Vielfalt an Fähigkeiten und Klassen
Risse und zufällige Angriffe, welche wie ich finde dem Spiel die richtige Würze verleihen
interessantes Kampfsystem


Kontras:

viele Währungen (welche vorallem am Anfang für Verwirrung sorgen)
geringes Spieleraufkommen am Anfang (weis nicht ob das auf jedem Server so ist)
kein Automatisches laufen zum ausgewählten Mob
nahezu alle Mobs sind Aggro (was beim Farmen von Ressources teils ziemlich nervt)


Fazit:
Nachdem ich am Anfang des Spiels noch recht verwirrt war, fand ich recht schnell ins Game und von Level zu Level gefiel mir das Spiel immer besser. Gerade die Risse haben es mir angetan, diese sind echt eine Abwechslung zum Farmen und Questen. Das Kampfsystem hat mich nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten auch überzeugt. Die vielen Währungen empfand ich zu Beginn echt störend, da ich einfach nicht wusste für was ich die jeweilige Währung denn brauche aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich auch daran. Alles in Allem finde ich das Spiel wirklich gelungen und es macht mir momentan richtig Spaß, da ich früher auch mal WoW gespielt habe kann ich denke ich auch behaupten das Rift im großen und ganzen auf dem gleichen Niveau spielt.
Ich habe alles in allem jede klasse mal mausprobiert sowie Jede seele und bin mir sicher, wenn ich noch bisschen weiter spiele, werde ich mir das spiel zulegen.
In diesem Sinne viel spass
und machjt euch euer Bild denn /tage sind echt mehr als ein Wochenendchen vorallem wenns Wetter so schön war


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2011)

Automatisches Laufen zum Mob braucht meiner Meinung nach auch kein Mensch. Dann können sie gleich nen Autopilot einbauen, der für mich spielt. Das mit der Mob-Aggro unterschreibe ich aber sofort.
Es nervt einfach ends, dass ständig irgendwelche Low-Level-Mobs adden. Und wie gesagt, die Mob-Dichte ist einfach viel zu hoch, bzw. die Karten zu klein, wie auch immer. Manchmal kannst du keinen Schritt machen, ohne irgendetwas zu adden. Das nervt mich auch wie verrückt.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Mai 2011)

ich finde das grade interessant und erfordert überlegtes vorgehen. ich spiele zum glück nen schurken und kann notfalls einfach durch mobgruppen schleichen. aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass andere leute/chars leicht genervt sind 
adds hab ich auch schon xmal gezogen, zusammen mit der schnellen respawnrate war das auch paarmal mein ende. zumal wegrennen meist auch in die hose geht.. find die gegner jetzt auch nicht liebloser/liebevoller "in die landschaft" gesetzt als bei jedem andren mmo. sie passen doch zum jeweiligen gebiet (zombies, werwölfe, yetis etc) klar haben sie feste routen die sie abmarschieren, aber völlige dynamik gibts doch wohl nirgends. die invasionen und co find ich jetzt zwar mal ganz nett, aber im grunde ists mir auch irgendwie nur so halb umgesetzt. außerdem nervts wenn so ein event startet, mann sich ne halbe stunde lang rumschlägert nur um kurz vor ende doch eine auf den sack zu bekommen 

ich habe lange wow gespielt zu classic, bißl bc, bißl wotlk, bißl cata. aber nie endgame-technisch bei den hardcore raidern etc dabei. rift macht für mich auch nix besser, es ist halt anders 
mir gefällt die grafik auch ganz gut. erinnert halt mehr an "mittelalter" von setting/rüstungen und so. die gebiete sind teilweise echt ein augenschmaus (wow find ich auch nicht häßlich..ist ebenso teilweise toll in szene gesetzt)

naja.. laufen und angreifen der chars undynamisch ? also ich merk keinen unterschied zu wow. mit einem mausclick bin ich abgemountet, mit meinem schurken im stealth, hinter dem mob und klatsch ihn weg mit meinen skills und auto attack.
wo ist da der unterschied zu wow ? außerdem find ich die kämpfe/animationen teilweise auch echt gut gemacht. wobei es halt wohl auch wieder char/skillungsabhängig ist, wieviel instant-zauber etc man hat, die man in der bewegung ausführen kann.

als fernkampf schurke find ichs auch schon recht langweilig, weil die skills teils >2 sekunden wirkzeit haben und ich dumm rumsteh. vll sollte ich später mal scharfschütze ausskillen, der ist mehr auf bewegung getrimmt.


----------



## pastranora (11. Mai 2011)

eine kleine Analogie:

(vorweg meine Meinung kann abweichen WOW ist kein klassiker für mich, es geht aber um das Prinzip)

Hier wird versucht ein Klassiker mit einem Modernem Auto zu vergleichen. Klar werden viele sagen ein richtiger Klassiker Oldtimer ist immer besser als neue und Modernere Autos,
auch kann man das Rad nicht ständig neu erfinden. Vieles was im Klassiker drin ist wie Räder Lenkrad Sitze finden man auch im Modernen Auto, weil es nach dem Stand der heutigen
Technik nicht anderes geht. Oder hat einer ein Atomreaktor im keller um sein fliegendes Auto jeden Tag neu mit Uran zu versorgen? Nee oder.

Deshalb sind solche vergleiche schlecht bis garnicht zieh bar. Hier spiegeln sich eher persönliche Interessen und Ansichten wieder, auch wenn ich gerne mal so einen Thread selber starte,
ändert es nichts an der Tatsache das diese "schwachsinn" sind.

Aber wenn es nur um das ärgern andere User geht sage *THUMPS UP* geniales Thema.


----------



## stecamali (11. Mai 2011)

probiert Rift mal aus oder lasst euch mal werben.geht neutral in das game nicht nur mit wow im hinterkopf.ich selber lies nach 3 tagen testen den wow acc fallen(spielte 6+jahre)und werde auch kein rückkehrer.graphik viel neues und schnelles beheben der fehler find ich sauber in diesem Game.na klar hat Trion noch einiges zu tun aber wow haben sie auf jeden fall für mich abgedrängt.
die ewigen vergleiche nerven schon allmälig aber is ja klar das ein old wow´ler nur sein spiel als hauptgame sieht^^
faszit:testen,erleben und abonieren ;-) willkommen in Rift  P


----------



## Phaldor (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle die Rift noch einmal testen wollen, jetzt habt ihr 7 tage dafür zeit!

*7 Tage Probeaccount*

Lg


----------



## Deadwool (11. Mai 2011)

auch ich habe ein paar kostenlose Probeaccounts zu vergeben: --> Hier klicken <--


----------



## peitschi (11. Mai 2011)

Mein Rift account liegt seit etwa einer woche auf Eis .

Warum: ich hatte nichts mehr zu tun :-)  wenn du mal 50 bist alle tier 1 und tier 2 Instanzen durch hast, Raids nicht abzusehen sind und Beruf max skill hast  stehst du schneller als in wow z.b in der Hauptstadt und langweilst dich 

Und genau das ist der grund warum ich wieder aufgehört habe , die Daylies sind noch langweiliger (leider) als in wow Platin zu Farmen ist nutzlos du hast recht schnell dein geld für Mounts oder auch mal ne nette Rüssi im ah zusammen. 

Die Rätsel und Schätze die ich echt toll finde brauchst du nur einmal zu entknobeln denn danach ist nur noch Crap drin.

Was mich noch ein wenig gestört hat das alle Charaktere wirklich gleich aussehen bis auf eine Rasse bei jeder fraktion die sich durch die Größe oder Dicke unterscheidet konnte ich nie auf den ersten blick sehen wat dat für einer ist vor mir 

Also kurz und knapp ein schönes Spiel aber (noch) nicht genug Aufgaben/Gründe wenn man gerne Instanzen spielt und Raidet  den Monatlichen Betrag zu zahlen.


----------



## La Saint (11. Mai 2011)

Gladrock schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe mich entschlossen Rift anzutesten.
> Leider muss ich sagen, ich finde es im vergleich zu WoW um einiges schlechter.
> ...



Das ist jetzt keine Frage von Gut und Schlecht. Eher von Spaß und nicht Spaß. 

Mir hat Rift zum Beispiel viel Spaß gemacht. Für eine gewisse Zeit. Aber jetzt ist halt alles entdeckt, alles sinnvolle gemacht und alle Mechanismen sind verstanden. Jetzt bleibt leider nichts mehr zu tun. Für mich, wohlgemerkt. Andere haben vielleicht Freude daran Lebenszeit in ein sinnloses Crafting zu stecken, das Tn+1 - Set zu farmen oder alle Erfolge zu sammeln. Oder sie betrachten Rift wie zuvor WoW als animiertes Chatprogramm. Das alles sei ihnen kommentarlos gegönnt. 

Wie gesagt, Rift ist ein nettes Spiel. Aber es sollte darauf hingewiesen werden, dass es auch eine Mogelpackung ist.

*Seelensystem*: Hier wird von einer noch nie dagewesen Vielfalt geschwätzt, die zum experimentieren herausfordern soll. Was für ein Unsinn. Schon jetzt wird zum Beispiel in den BGs und in den Inis von den Heilern eine definierte Heilleistung und von DDs ein Mindestschaden verlangt. Und das kriegt man nicht, wenn man sich ein paar Seelen zusammenklickt. Da muß schon die jeweilige Cookie-Cutter-Skillung verwendet werden. Es gibt für jede Klasse und für jeden Bereich (Tank, Heal, DD) genau eine einzige Skillung, die maximale Performance verspricht. Und die hat jeder zu haben wenn er vorn mitmischen will. Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu den WoW-Skillbäumen? Was war dort grün und lungerte am Versammlungsstein rum? Der Beastmaster-Jäger, den man wegen zu wenig Schaden nicht mit in die Ini genommen hat. In Rift sind das die Kleriker, die auf Kabbalist und Läuterer geskillt sind. ^^

*Charaktererstellung*: Die mag man genial finden, wenn man von WoW kommt. Da ist so ziemlich alles besser, wenn es nur mehr als 5 Gesichtsformen und 6 Frisuren hat. Wenn man aber zum Beispiel Aion kennt, dann ist die Rift-Charaktererstellung noch nicht mal Mittelklasse. Nicht wenige Leute haben Spaß daran ihre Chars zu individualisieren und optisch auszustatten. Ob sie diesen Spaß auch in Rift haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

*Dynamische Spielewelt: *So so. Ist es schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, das Rifts genauso wie Erze oder Kräuter feste Spawnpunkte haben. Man muß nur lange genug an der selben Stelle stehen und irgendwann geht ein Rift auf. Wie aufregend. Die Truppen bei einer Invasion laufen auch immer die gleichen Wege. Was für eine Dynamik. Und der Ablauf eines Rift-Events ist auch immer der gleiche. Wie spannend. Den Char an die richtige Stelle gestellt, einen Kieselstein auf die Autohit-Taste gelegt und man kann in Ruhe Kaffeetrinken gehen. Unter einer dynamischen Spielewelt stelle ich mir etwas anderes vor.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## iffs (11. Mai 2011)

Was macht Rift besser als WoW? Ganz klar das Alter! WoW ist ja schon fast ein Oldi.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Mai 2011)

@iffs

Ist WoW männlich oder weiblich?   
Da ist das ja dann evtl andersrum.


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Mai 2011)

Ich muß La Saint leider recht geben. Habe mir Rift sogar gekauft, es angespielt und *baaaah* wieder weggelegt. Und bin weiterhin bei WoW hängen geblieben.

Jeden Abend, als ich online kam (ca. immer die gleiche Uhrzeit bedingt durch Arbeit) gab es eine Ebeneninvasion. Toll... Einfach ein wenig questen ging nicht, waren ja über ne Stunde lang überall Elitemobs. Dass mich später jeder noch so kleine Mob angegriffen hat, auch auf etwas höheren Leveln, ging mir mächtig auf den Sack. Seelensystem genau so "vielfältig" wie in WoW, es gibt genau eine Skillung, fertig! Usw usw. Wenn ich lese, dass sich die ersten jetzt schon wieder langweilen, bin ich froh, wieder weg zu sein.

Für mich ist es leider ein weiteres Spiel, welches als Packung in meinem Spiele-Regal neben AoC, GW, Aion, DDO und wie sie doch alle heißen (ja, ich habe nahezu jedes MMO angetestet) ein Staubfängerdasein fristet. Es wurde hoch gehypet, wie so viele andere Spiele, letztendlich nach einiger Zeit setzt man die rosarote Brille ab und erkennt doch auch die Schattenseiten... Mich graust es jetzt schon vor dem Hype bei Diablo3 und ob das Spiel diesem gerecht werden kann oder nicht...


----------



## Berserkius (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe vor kurzen per Email eine 7 tägige Rückkehr-Aktion von WoW bekommen. Fast den ganzen Tag gebraucht um alles runterzuladen und zu installieren, war ca. 8 Monate nicht mehr bei WoW und als ich mein Char in der Hauptstadt sah bekam ich Augenkrebs und hatte das Gefühl das nicht mehr soviel Leute da waren und was mir gleich noch auffiel war die Community im negativen Sinne. Für mein Teil bleibe ich bei Rift weil ich mich da wohl fühle von der Atmosphäre her. Das Meiste was ich in WoW damals hatte habe ich bei Rift nur halt sehr schöner verpackt.


----------



## DoktorElmo (11. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich muß La Saint leider recht geben. Habe mir Rift sogar gekauft, es angespielt und *baaaah* wieder weggelegt. Und bin weiterhin bei WoW hängen geblieben.
> 
> Jeden Abend, als ich online kam (ca. immer die gleiche Uhrzeit bedingt durch Arbeit) gab es eine Ebeneninvasion. Toll... Einfach ein wenig questen ging nicht, waren ja über ne Stunde lang überall Elitemobs. Dass mich später jeder noch so kleine Mob angegriffen hat, auch auf etwas höheren Leveln, ging mir mächtig auf den Sack. Seelensystem genau so "vielfältig" wie in WoW, es gibt genau eine Skillung, fertig! Usw usw. Wenn ich lese, dass sich die ersten jetzt schon wieder langweilen, bin ich froh, wieder weg zu sein.
> 
> Für mich ist es leider ein weiteres Spiel, welches als Packung in meinem Spiele-Regal neben AoC, GW, Aion, DDO und wie sie doch alle heißen (ja, ich habe nahezu jedes MMO angetestet) ein Staubfängerdasein fristet. *Es wurde hoch gehypet, wie so viele andere Spiele,* letztendlich nach einiger Zeit setzt man die rosarote Brille ab und erkennt doch auch die Schattenseiten... Mich graust es jetzt schon vor dem Hype bei Diablo3 und ob das Spiel diesem gerecht werden kann oder nicht...



Ich spiels momentan auch nicht, aufgrund von Themepark-MMO-Müdigkeit, aber hoch gehypet? Ich war ähnlich wie du bei jedem MMO dabei, meistens von Anfang an, aber keines kam so unerwartet wie Rift. Gehyped wurde da gar nichts, hier auf Buffed, PCGames und Gamestar regten sich sogar die Leser auf als das Spiel bei den Previews viel zu schlecht abschnitt --> Die Zeitungen und Portale haben dann zwar alle zurückgerudert, aber der Hype ging anfangs gar in die andere Richtung. Umso überraschender jetzt der (Verkaufs-)Erfolg.

Rift ist gewiss kein schlechtes Spiel, momentan wohl sogar der beste Themepark, aber wer von WoW kommt weil ihm das zu langweilig wurde, der wird auch in Rift nicht glücklich werden. Anfangs vermutlich schon, aber wenn sich dann mal das typische Endgame eingestellt hat, vergeht die Lust relativ schnell.

Das die Umgebung lieblos wirkt, dem kann ich nicht beipflichten. Die Startgebiete sind eventuell nicht das Atmosphärischte, aber wenn ich mich da an Steinfeld etc erinnere, traumhaft. 

Das Problem, mit dem die meisten Umsteiger zu kämpfen haben, ist einfach, dass sie nicht WoW-Müde sind, sondern Themepark Müde, irgendwie gleichen sie sich doch alle. Questen, dann im Endgame Inis abfarmen.


----------



## DexDrive (11. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ?
NICHTS! Nurn bischen geschminkt damits besser aussieht.
Gekauft, installiert , begeistert 3 Wochen gespielt und wieder deinstalliert.
Bin jetzt immomend grad ohne MMORPG hoffe aber das ändert sich bald. (Spiele momentan nur Minecraft und ich hoffe das sagt aus, dass ich echt ein schei*** auf Grafik lege  )
Werde warscheinlich doch wieder bei WoW landen wie es bei den gefühlten 1000 anderen MMO´s die ich angezockt habe auch so war.
Naja zurück zum Altbewerten 

Mfg

DexDrive


----------



## Bodensee (11. Mai 2011)

Äpfel sind Äpfel und Birnen sind Birnen.
WoW ist WoW und Rift ist Rift, so einfach ist es. Punkt, aus.

Ps:
Ach ja, LaSaint, der ewige Riftnögler ist auch wieder aktiv im Forum. Willst Du die Wahrheit über Rift erfahren, lies all seine Threads zu dem Spiel.


----------



## Azerak (11. Mai 2011)

ferkelmann schrieb:


> Pros:
> viele und wie ich finde auch teils innovative Quests


Ich habe 2 50er und echt nichts gegen Rift.. aber... wth?
Bitte nehme dir ein Lexikon zur Hand und lese nach was innovativ heißt!

Die Quests sind grottig für die heutigen Standarts!

@Te 
Wenn du das Spiel nicht spielen willst - warum zum Teufel eröffnest du dann so einen Pest-Thread wo es mal wieder nur darum geht RIFT mit WoW zu vergleichen
was einfach nur blödsinnig ist! Immer die gleiche "Diskussionsgrundlage".


Im ernst... manchmal kommt es mir vor als wenn 90% der Leute einen  IQ von einem Toast haben.
Nötig ist das hier in keinster weise.


----------



## Kafka (11. Mai 2011)

Rift ist schon ein verdammt gutes Game, das liegt schlichtweg an TRION. Trion ist einfach um einiges Kundennäher als Blizzard (Siehe den User Kneipentreff bezüglich der RPC). Fehler werden schneller gefixt und wenn sich mal was verzögert, wird als Endschädigung mal eben ein Event zum Zeitvertreib eingeschmissen. Ich habe auch verdammt lange WoW gespielt, aber habe sowas seitens Blizzards nie erlebt, da wird auch ein Holzweg stur bis zum Ende gegangen. Nur der Suport bei Trion brauch noch ab und an bissal länger, aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## Ravolos (11. Mai 2011)

> Was macht Rift besser als WoW?



Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, denn Geschmäcker sind verschieden 

Vermutlich endet das hier leider wieder in einem Flamewar zwischen den jeweiligen Fans 

Beteiligung an der Diskussion für mich eher sinnlos, obwohl mir da eine Menge einfallen würde. Ein wahrer WoW Fanboy würde aber jeden Punkt aus seiner Sicht widersprechen.

Ich zocke lieber weiter Rift und habe dort meinen Spass ^^

Allen, egal ob _Kriegsbeute_ oder _Der Aufstieg der Zandalari_ hf & gl ingame!


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Das es meine Wünsche zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt besser erfüllt.


----------



## Spexx (11. Mai 2011)

Was Rift besser macht?! Ganz einfach, Nichts


----------



## Benegeserit (11. Mai 2011)

Solche Threads hatten wir doch schon, wie oft noch?



zoizz schrieb:


> Das es meine Wünsche zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt besser erfüllt.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MrBlaki (11. Mai 2011)

Diese Frage ist unmöglich für die allgemeinheit zu beantworten. Da es jeder einzelne für sich anders sieht.
Für jeden ist das Spiel besser das er lieber spielt, logisch oder? Also eigentlich könnte man hiermit schliessen.


----------



## HornyBull (11. Mai 2011)

7 Tage testen!!! <---klickst Du!!

Ich bin jetzt lvl 31 in Rift und bisher gefällt es mir sehr sehr gut. Ob das so bleiben wird, wird sich zeigen...nichts desto trotz glaube ich immer weniger, dass ich in nächster Zeit zu WoW zurückkehren werde...

zum Vergleich Rift:WoW

-Die Quest sind gleich langweilig jedoch wird das ganze bei Rift durch Invasionen und Risse ein wenig aufgelockert.
-Die Story von WoW ist logischerweise um einiges Umfangreicher, die von Rift ist deswegen aber nicht weniger gut.
-Schon die Low-LvL Inis fordern in Rift zumindest ein geringes maß an Spielverständnis(focustarget, wenn geht cc, bisschen movement)...wenn ich mir da Flammenschlund ansehe...naja...
-Rift hat seit 1.2 eine Garderobe-sprich ausrüstungsslots die ausschließlich für die Optik sind. Außerdem kann man seine Ausrüstung individuell einfärben...das schafft der liebe Schneesturm ja seit Jahren nicht obwohl es gefordert wird.
-Die Community ist in Rift (noch) um einiges freundlicher als in WoW
-Rift hat nur ein Startgebiet pro Fraktion. Das heißt bis ca. lvl 20 macht man immer das selbe gebiet. Das macht aber nicht soo viel wenn man bedenkt, dass es nur 4 Berufungen gibt. Ein MMO für Twink-Liebhaber ist es also nicht wirklich.
-Die Invasionen in Rift machen die Welt ziemlich dynamisch und lebendig. Wenn man jedoch in einem Gebiet ist wo zu wenig Leute sind um die Invasion zu bekämpfen kann es auch frustrierend werden.
-WoW hat phasing was vor allem seit Cata sehr sehr geil is. Rift hat das nicht.
-WoW hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und jeder der das Spiel schon seit ein paar Jahren zockt wird das auch bestätigen...es gibt zwar neuerungen aber WoW bleibt WoW.


Zu guter letzt noch der Grund der für mich den Ausschlag gegeben hat mein WoW-Abo zu kündigen: Nach einem halben jahr cataclysm kommt ein patch der gerade mal 2 5-mann inis als neuen content bringt. Das ist gelinde gesagt lächerlich und ich hab einfach nicht mehr eingesehn für so wenig Spielinhalt 10 euro pro Monat zu bezahlen.
Ich hab dann nachgedacht was cata eigentlich so gebracht hat und wenn man mal die nüchternen Fakten betrachtet is es auch nicht die Welt wenn man ans (für mich interessante) endgame denkt:
-2 neue Rassen...jo toll...ändert nicht wirklich was im Endgame
-Gildenlevelsystem...hat meine Erwartungen mehr als Unterboten...auch mit den 4.1 Gildenchallenges beeinflusst es den Endcontent nichtmal ansatzweise...Gildenchallenge: killt ein paar Raidbosse...is doch lächerlich
-Archäologie...kein Kommentar ^^
-Ruffraktionen die ich auf ner Hand abzählen kann und für die ich nix weiter tun muss als nen Wappenrock kaufen
-Heros die nach kurzer Zeit arg generft wurden (ich sag nur Todesminen)
-12(13) Raidbosse von denen (ich schätze jetzt) 4 wenig movement erfordern, 2 garkein movement erfordern und von den restlichen 6 sind auch nur vielleicht 3 für wen anderen als die healer anspruchsvoll
Das einzige was ihnen echt sehr gut gelungen ist ist die neugestaltung der alten Welt und die neuen Gebiete.

Ich behaupte weder, dass ich 13/13 auf hero down habe, noch, dass ich nix mehr zu tun gehabt hätte in WoW...jedoch hat es für mich einfach seit cata zu wenig neues gegeben um dafür noch zu bezahlen.
Wer das anders sieht wird seine Gründe haben und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Mehrheit auch weiterhin WoW spielen wird...mich ist Blizzard aber für die nächste Zeit mal los...


----------



## Felix^^ (11. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach (kann ja sein dass es andere anders empfinden...) ist Cataclysm nichts innovatives. Es ist eigentlich nur WOTLK mit leicht erhöhter Schwierigkeit: Auf MAX. leveln, Heros gehen, Raiden. Das wars. Außerdem die alte Welt verändert was auch nur schnell schnell gemacht wurde. WoW stirbt ab.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2011)

HornyBull schrieb:


> Das einzige was ihnen echt sehr gut gelungen ist ist die neugestaltung der alten Welt und die neuen Gebiete.



Das fand ich z.B. überhaupt nicht. So viel hat sich nicht verändert, meiner Meinung. Und wenn man die alte Welt eh schon auswendig kannte, dann bot Cata echt wenig neues in der alten Welt.
Ich hätte die alte Welt alte Welt sein lassen und ausschließlich neue Gebiete gemacht. Aber gut, jedem das seine.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (12. Mai 2011)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur die ersten 20 Level aus Zeitgründen hinter mir, aber ich muss sagen mir hat Rift eigentlich sehr gut gefallen. Grade dass die Umwelt dynamischer als in WoW ist (durch Rifts und hinterher riesige Invasionen) fand ich äuérst attraktiv.
> Zum anderen glaube ich aber nicht dass Rift ein Langzeitbrenner wie WoW wird. Rift vereint eben schöne Elemente aus verschiedenen Spielen (WoW, WAR etc.) aber bringt eben kaum wirkliche Neuerungen. Und grade diese Neuerungen erhoffe ich mir von Star Wars TOR (eigene, voll vertonte Story) und von Guild Wars 2 (dynamische Events). Aber schauen wir einfach was die Zukunft bringt.
> 
> Idekoon



Das leigt wohl eher an der momentanen Situatuion bei den MMO. Meiner Meinung nach ist Rift in etwa "nur" ein Addon jedes beliebigen MMO. Man ist Zack 50 und im Instanzenspiel. Gut weggepackt aus den Phasen des Wachsens und Forschens. Die Masse der SPieler will halt nicht für seine Chars asten. Man hätte die Helden gleich auf 50 starten können  ... 

Die Fragen vom TE bestehn auch f+ür jedes MMO. Wo z.B. ist in WoW oder HDRO oder Warhammer oder die Verteilung der Mobs anders gelöst ?
Das Ambiente der Umgebung ist Ansichtssache. 


Der Hauptunterschied ist die offene Dynamik über die Rifte. In etwa vergleichbar mit den 4 Weltbossen in WoW.


----------



## Dakirah (12. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist wie 'Schmeckst bei Pizza Hut besser als bei Mc Donald."

Wer keine Lust hat auf spontane Random-Raids, was Invasionen nun mal sind, den läst Rift einfach kalt.
Wer nur Klassen spielen will mit klarer Ausrichtung, wird Rift nicht gefallen, weil man eben keine feste Rolle hat. Du gehs eben als Magier nicht als reiner DD in die Instanz, sondern es wird von dir erwartet, das du auch eine Heilerrolle hast. Das gleiche ist beim Schurken, wo Barde auch vorrausgesetzt wird. Das soll jetzt nicht abwerten klingen, aber wem der Druide in WoW keinen Spaß gemacht hat, dem macht Rift auch keinen Spaß. Das soll jetzt bitte nicht heissen, das man einem Rollenzwang unterliegt, aber das man in bestimmten Situationen einfach auch mal was anders machen muss.

Rift ist eben für den Massenmarkt designt und hebt sich nicht durch Nischenthemen hervor.

Ich würde niemands sagen, das Rift besser ist, als WoW. Aber zu sagen, Rift wäre wie WoW ist auch total falsch. Das Spielgefühl ist einfach anders.


----------



## Jerx (12. Mai 2011)

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!

Also : mir hat anfangs RIFT sehr sehr großen Spaß gemacht, aus dem Grund weils einfach was neues ist/war!

Habe 2 Stufe 50er und naja das Twink feeling fällt bei mir leider aus, da eben nur für jede Fraktion 1 Startgebiet vorhanden ist u die Quests sind meiner Meinung nach auch immer die selben, töte das, suche dies, befreie jenen , rette diesen und das wiederum zu töten, alles schon mal da gewesen.

Klar kann man die Quests nicht viel anders gesatllten aber man hätte sich meiner meinung nach mehr Mühe machen sollen/können!
Was ich in RIFT sehr gut fand waren die Skillbäume, man hatte echt viel auswahl wobei dann später es wieder so aussah das fast jeder alles konnte, Schurken die tanken? für jeden wahren RPG Spieler braucht ein Tank ein Schwert und ein Schild eingehüllt in Platten *Gut Dk Bär in wow ist auch nicht so Prall*

Habe mich dann wieder zu WoW begeben und muss sagen es gefällt mir mehr als früher, klar die Leute sind durch gewisse erneuerungen anders geworden *dungeon finde etc* aber das wirds in Rift oder gibt es in Rift auch schon. 

Klar ist für viele Rift "jetzt" besser weil es eben im gegensatz zu wow ein neues game ist ohne addons, wartet ein paar jahre ab und guckt dann nochmal wo wie was! dann hat rift auch x Addons erneuerungen usw drausen. In dem Sinne ! Hautse !

Jerx


*Schreibfehler bitte per Nachname schicken oder behalten*


----------



## Mugdol (12. Mai 2011)

Bin jetzt mit meinem Magier 39 und Anfangs hat mir das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
1. Ist das Talenverteilungssystem echt Klasse, weil man riesige Freiheiten hat
2. Finde ich die Risse/Invasionen machen verdammt viel Spaß
3. Die Inis machen sehr viel Spaß und sind auch eine Herausforderung (bis Patch 1.2, danach war ich erst eine Ini)

Langsam verliere ich hingegen die Lust an dem Spiel aus 2 Gründen:
1. Man findet gar keine Dungeongruppen mehr, weil alle sich über den Dungeonfinder anmelden, und ich selbst nach 3 1/2 Stunden in der Warteschlange immernoch keine Gruppe gefunden habe
und 2. (was für mich der viel größere Kritikpunkt ist)
Ich kann kaum noch leveln. Obwohl die Mobs ca. meine Stufe sind (max. 1-2 Level höher), treten die in einer so unglaublich großen Zahl auf, dass ich nur noch am sterben bin. Das Problem ist nichtmals, dass ich verfehle, aber weder mein großer Elementar, noch mein Todesritter (oder wie der Begleiter vom Nekromant heißt) kann die Aggro von allen Mobs halten, weil sobald ich viel Schaden mache, habe ich die Aggro von allen Mobs, außer von dem, welches der Elementar/Ritter angreift. Das macht echt keinen Spaß.


----------



## HornyBull (12. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das fand ich z.B. überhaupt nicht. So viel hat sich nicht verändert, meiner Meinung. Und wenn man die alte Welt eh schon auswendig kannte, dann bot Cata echt wenig neues in der alten Welt.
> Ich hätte die alte Welt alte Welt sein lassen und ausschließlich neue Gebiete gemacht. Aber gut, jedem das seine.



Ok das war vielleicht schwammig formuliert. Mich hat auch enttäuscht, dass ein großer Teil der Gebiete unverändert oder beinahe unverändert geblieben ist, jedoch die Gebiete die sie geändert haben, haben sie gut geändert(Silberwald, Steinkrallengebirge, Brachland)



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meiner Meinung nach (kann ja sein dass es andere anders empfinden...) ist Cataclysm nichts innovatives. Es ist eigentlich nur WOTLK mit leicht erhöhter Schwierigkeit: Auf MAX. leveln, Heros gehen, Raiden. Das wars.[/font]



THIS!!

Rift erfindet auch nicht das Rad neu aber ich kann hier mal zumindest ein neues Spiel mit neuen Gebieten und neuen Klassen spielen. Außerdem kann ich neue Inis und Raids besuchen(die angeblich nicht so einfach sein solln). 
Zugegeben Rift ist ebensowenig innovativ wie Cataclysm. Aber es ist neu. Cataclysm fühlt sich für mich wie Wotlk ohne Schnee an...traurig aber is leider so...


----------



## Vaisser (13. Mai 2011)

Gegen die Grafik von Rift kann wow natürlich nicht anstinken allerdings frage ich mich langsam warum Spiele mit guter Grafik immer so düster und ernsthaft daherkommen müssen. Zudem hab ich das Gefühl das in Rift ständig Nacht ist was die Stimmung noch weiter drückt. Es sind eher die weniger genau definierbaren Sachen die mich in Rift stören. WoW mit seiner Retro-Charme-Grafik erzeugt bei mir mehr "Zuhause-Gefühle" als das kühle Rift. Bis auf Zwerge gibts in Rift nur schöne Menschen die Sin-City mässig eher nuttig bei den Frauen und Ganovenhaft bei den Männern rüberkommen.


----------



## Bodensee (13. Mai 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Gegen die Grafik von Rift kann wow natürlich nicht anstinken allerdings frage ich mich langsam warum Spiele mit guter Grafik immer so düster und ernsthaft daherkommen müssen. Zudem hab ich das Gefühl das in Rift ständig Nacht ist was die Stimmung noch weiter drückt. Es sind eher die weniger genau definierbaren Sachen die mich in Rift stören. WoW mit seiner Retro-Charme-Grafik erzeugt bei mir mehr "Zuhause-Gefühle" als das kühle Rift. Bis auf Zwerge gibts in Rift nur schöne Menschen die Sin-City mässig eher nuttig bei den Frauen und Ganovenhaft bei den Männern rüberkommen.



naja Rift trägt aber auch nicht so dicke auf wie WoW mit seiner Elfenfraktion.


----------



## Prophi (13. Mai 2011)

*Was macht Rift besser als WoW?*
Erst mal ist es der Reiz des neuen. WoW zu Classic Zeiten war einfach toll. Die Elites waren noch richtige Elites und nicht wie jetzt Casual für jeden DAU (Dümmsten Anzunhemenden User) konzipiert.

- Rift ist neu....Rift ist anders...und bei Rift gibt es noch viel zu entdecken. Keiner kennt Rift schon auswendig, es gibt noch nicht 1000de Guides.

Die Grafik von WoW kann es mit keinem Spiel mehr aufnehmen. Damals war HdrO schon mit der Grafik besser...es gab dann Age of Conan und andere die, die bunte Bonbon Grafik von WoW in den Schatten stellte.

- Gewiss hatte die Grafik von WoW auch ihre Vorteile. Ein Grad aus ansehlicher Grafik trotzdem noch ein wenig Märchencharme versprüht dabei die Grafik von Rift.

- Eine Erwachsenere Story und nicht so abgedreht und auf Zwang komisch wirkend.

- Eien ruhigere Kiddielosere Spielergemeinschaft.

- Talentbäume aus denen man frei wählen kann und wo man zwischen vershciedenen Rollen mit einem Klick wechseln kann.

- Nicht den Zwang haben zu müssen, das man als Schurke nur Schaden macht...jede Klasse kann Heilen Tanken aber auch Schaden machen.

- Ein ungezwungeneres Berufesystem. 3 Handwerksberufe = kein Problem 3 Sammelberufe kein Problem

- Benutzeroberfläche individuel nach Persönlichen Bedürfnissen einstellbar(ohne Addons)

- Gutes Sicherheitssystem zum Schutz durch Hacker.

- Relevante Storyelemente und auch Dungeons wie Schlachtzüge beeinhalten eine dichte Story mit Darstellern Sprachausgabe und Effekten

- Größere Patches wie neue Schlachtzüge werden nicht einfach raufgespielt und fertig....Nein....es gibt größere Weltevents und auch dies Geschieht wieder mit Story Sprachausgabe und allem.

- Öffentliche Gruppenbildung wenn man möchte.

- Abwechslungsreiche Gegner und abwechslungsreichere Charaktererstellung.

- Zonenevents wo sich dutzende Risse bilden und der Boss die Welt überfällt sind sehr abwechsklungsreich.

- Ein gutes Programm zum Werben von neuen Kunden, was intressierten Spielern zusätzliche Vorteile verschafft: (siehe Link)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hier klicken um Rift 7 Tage zu testen und bei Bedarf besondere Boni zu erhalten.*


----------



## RedShirt (13. Mai 2011)

Was ich am besten hier finde, in dem Thread, sind die selbstlosen (prust) Wirb-einen-Freund Angebote.

Leute, lasst die Werbung woanders, und nicht in dem Diskussionsthread.



> - Talentbäume aus denen man frei wählen kann und wo man zwischen vershciedenen Rollen mit einem Klick wechseln kann.
> 
> - Nicht den Zwang haben zu müssen, das man als Schurke nur Schaden macht...jede Klasse kann Heilen Tanken aber auch Schaden machen.



"Ich will alles können. Mit einem Char"
"Cookie-Cutter-Builds - ich mach wie es da drin steht"

Warum gibts eigentlich dann verschiedene Klassen? =)

Ich hab Rift in der Beta gespielt, damit ich mir das Prinzip mal ansehen kann.

Zur zum Topic:

Die Graphik ist besser.
Das wars dann allerdings auch schon, der Rest ist schlicht übernommen vom Platzhirs, und auch nicht besser als das Original.    

Das einzige, wo ich übereinstimme: Es fühlt sich neu an, weil neue Gesichter etc vorhanden sind.
Obs langfristig sättigt, wird man in 6 Monaten sehen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Das wars dann allerdings auch schon, der Rest ist schlicht übernommen vom Platzhirs, und auch nicht besser als das Original.



Aha und was genau wurde vom Platzhirsch übernommen? Rifts? Wohl kaum! Die Seelen? Kann ich in Wow nicht finden. Das Handwerk? Gabs in dieser Form auch schon vor Wow.
Instanzen? Hat auch nicht Wow erfunden, nur perfektioniert. Quests-Design? Nö, ist in Rift nämlich deutlich schlechter. Erfolge? Nicht wirklich, denn die hat Blizzard nicht zuerst gehabt und selbst übernommen.
Also, was genau wurde von Blizzard erfunden und in Rift 1:1 übernommen? So gesehen hat Rift von allen möglichen Spielen übernommen, genauso wie Blizzard. Manches haben sie gegenüber dem Original oder auch Blizzard verbessert, anderes ist wiederum schlechter. Wie die Wow-Fanboys immer darauf kommen, dass Wow der Anfang aller MMO's war und das Rad in jeder Hinsicht neu erfunden hat, dass ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Aber naja - die Wege eines Wow-Fanboys sind einfach unergündlich.


----------



## Allexiella (13. Mai 2011)

Ist doch ganz einfach:

Rift ist definitiv nicht besser. WOW aber auch nicht. Es gibt nun mal unterschiedliche Meinungen. Wenn es nicht so wäre, bräuchte man ja auch nur EIN Spiel.

Ergo: Jedes ist auf seine Art besser / schlechter.....


----------



## Felix^^ (13. Mai 2011)

> Was macht Rift besser als WoW?



Ist es denn besser?


----------



## Mephaistos82 (13. Mai 2011)

Rift es besser aber was noch besser wird sind die MMO s in den 3-5 Jahren. Haaaachhh ich freu mir


----------



## Areos (13. Mai 2011)

find bei rift nur die grafik ganz nett. der rest is schlechter das merkt man aber erst im späteren lvl verlauf. am anfang war ich gut zufrieden aber jtzt ab lvl 35(bin 40) langweilts irgendwie


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2011)

Mmh...bin jetzt knapp 50 und merk da aber nichts davon. Zumindest vermisse ich bisher nichts, was Wow mir geben könnte. All das, was ich vermisse, dass bietet auch kein Wow.


----------



## kobayashi55 (13. Mai 2011)

Finde wenn man WoW und Rift vergleicht haben beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Spaß machen sie mir aber beide.


----------



## SireS (13. Mai 2011)

Gladrock schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe mich entschlossen Rift anzutesten.
> Leider muss ich sagen, ich finde es im vergleich zu WoW um einiges schlechter.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, daß Du Rift eine echte Chance gegeben hast.
Hier ein paar Antworten auf die Frage, was Rift besser macht:

1. Grafik - Gibts wenig Diskussionsspielraum, die Grafik von Rift ist nicht nur quallitativ 3 Generationen voraus, sondern wirkt auch erwachsener.
2. Seelensytem - Da kann Wow einfach nix entgegensetzen mit seinen Cata-Schrumpfbäumen
3. Risse/Events - Die Welt wirkt lebendig, wenn man Lust hat was mit anderen zu machen guckt man kurz auf die Karte und weiss wo man hin muss
4. Kundenbetreuung, Informationspolitik - ganz dickes Plus von mir, hier fühlt man sich wohl und ernstgenommen als Kunde, etwas, daß ich in Wow 5 Jahre lang vermisst habe
5. Community - durchweg ist alles viel freundlicher, es wird nicht gleich rumgeheult wenns mal nicht klappt und es ist nicht soviel Kinderkram in den öffentlichen Channels
..
..
..

..

LG
SireS


----------



## Fyralon (13. Mai 2011)

SireS schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß Du Rift eine echte Chance gegeben hast.
> Hier ein paar Antworten auf die Frage, was Rift besser macht:
> 
> 1. Grafik - Gibts wenig Diskussionsspielraum, die Grafik von Rift ist nicht nur quallitativ 3 Generationen voraus, sondern wirkt auch erwachsener.
> ...





100% signed


Allein der Service ist absolut spitze.Wenig Serverdowntimes zum Warten derselben,Bugs werden fast umgehend beseitigt,allein im Punkt Service ist Trion Blizzard Lichtjahre überlegen!Ich kenne momentan keine Firma deren Service annährend an die Qualität von Trion rankommt.Bei Blizzard wird ein Addon veröffentlicht (Cata) man wartet ein halbes Jahr auf ein Patch der eigentlich nichts verbessert,altes aufwärmt,im gegenteil sogar noch mehr Bugs mitbringt.Das PvP Balancing ist nicht mal der Rede wert,weil nicht vorhanden.Dafür Arena Server (neue Einnahmequelle)Mumpitz wie Handy GildenChats,kaufbare Mounts und immer und immer wieder bei ständig verkorksten Servern der Spruch "Wir entschuldigen die Unanehmlichkeiten"...


Wer Qualität,wirklich sauguten Service sucht,viel viel Spaß,auch wenn vieles geklaut wurde aber zigmal besser umgesetzt als bei den Orginalen, der wechselt definitiv zu RIFT.

Blizzard "melkt" nur noch und sind eh im Geiste längst bei ihrem neuen MMO.


Ein Blick bei RIFT reinwerfen ist es allemal wert.



Mfg


----------



## DexDrive (13. Mai 2011)

Was bringt es dir zu wissen was Rift besser macht als WoW ?
Habe Rift ebefalls gespielt und bin doch wieder bei WoW gelandet und eins kann ich dir mit sicherheit sagen.
Die Grafik von Rift ist Klasse das Gameplay ist spitze und die Community bestimmt noch eine der besten die es momentan gibt.
WoW hingegen Grafik war schon zu realese nicht wirklich auf dem Stand der Zeit das Gameplay ist aussgelutscht und die Community ist so grausig geworden das man sie nichtmal seinem schlimmsten Erzfeind empfehlen würde.
ABER WoW macht mir nach wie vor sehr viel Spaß und das ist meines erachtens nach die Hauptsache. 

Mfg

DexDrive


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> find bei rift nur die grafik ganz nett. der rest is schlechter das merkt man aber erst im späteren lvl verlauf. am anfang war ich gut zufrieden aber jtzt ab lvl 35(bin 40) langweilts irgendwie



find ich eigentlich nicht. werde wohl bald 50 erreichen (heute 49 geworden, freues wochenende und erholt bonus  ) und fand mich während der levelphase eigentlich gut motiviert.
sprich : ich wurde von questhub zu questhub geführt, sowie von gebiet zu gebiet. ich konnte einigermaßen "linear" zocken. (ich hasse spiele die zuviel freiraum bieten und man so den "roten faden" verliert)
trotzdem konnte ich beim leveln immer noch gut selbst entscheiden, was ich mache. riften, questen, pvp, inzen oder einfach nur stupides grinden/gegend erforschen, berufe skillen etc.

ich habe mich relativ strikt an die gebiete gehalten, sprich immer soweit mir bekannt alle quests in einem gebiet gemacht und dann ins nächste gewechselt. ich fands dann auch ziemlich gut, dass die level der mobs auch einigermaßen gepaßt haben. hab mich hierbei selten über oder unterfordert gefühlt.

manche quest waren auch sehr gut in szene gesetzt. blöd fand ich nur teilweise das x-mal hin und her gelaufe zw. ein und dem selben questgebiet und questgebern, nur weil die einen mit neuen aufgaben in exakt das gleiche areal geschickt haben wie zuvor.

also leichte hänger hat man immer einmal, aber ich fands eigentlich nie wirklich extrem. da gibt es ganz andere negativ-beispiele wo ich mir persönlich viel schwerer getan habe weiter zu spielen  zumindest hat mich die neugier und der spass beim zocken immer wieder gepackt. bin gespannt was auf 50 dann so abgeht


----------



## La Saint (20. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen Rift und WoW. Deswegen ist auch eine Bewertung wer was besser macht nicht möglich. Und hört mir bitte auf mit der Grafik. Ein roter Golf sieht auch anders aus als ein blauer Golf. Trotzdem sind beide noch Golfs.




Fyralon schrieb:


> 100% signed
> Allein der Service ist absolut spitze.Wenig Serverdowntimes zum Warten derselben,Bugs werden fast umgehend beseitigt,allein im Punkt Service ist Trion Blizzard Lichtjahre überlegen!Ich kenne momentan keine Firma deren Service annährend an die Qualität von Trion rankommt.



Selten so gelacht. Das war ein schöner Scherz zum Start ins Wochenende. Mir ist übrigens gerade aufgefallen, das Fyralon ein 80%-Anagramm ist. Wenn man das "l" durch ein "b" ersetzt und das "r" wegschmeißt, dann läßt sich Fyralon zu Fanboy umstellen. Das würde dann auch die rosarote Brille erklären.^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Wuhuu (20. Mai 2011)

- Die Grafik in Rift ist um Längen besser
- Der Seelenplaner ist besser, weil ausgefeilter, und es gibt nicht DIE nonplusultra Skillung pro Klassenausrichtung
- Keine Addons nötig!!!
- Kein Gearscore-gequake
- Wenig DPS-gequake
- In der freien Welt passiert etwas (krasser und entscheidender Unterschied zu WoW)



Aber: mit Patch 1.2 habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich das Spiel weiter an WoW anpasst und somit für mich fade wird:
derbste Nerfkeule in 5er Inis, es wird einem mehr hinterhergeschmissen (Crafting)


----------



## PureLoci (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich gute Grafik haben will, spiele ich kein MMO sondern z.B. Crysis 2. Grafik ist bei einem MMO nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Entscheidend ist das Design und das ist bei WoW irgendwie zeitlos durch die Comic-Grafik.

Rift ist sicher das beste MMO seit WoW rausgekommen ist, macht vieles gut...kann man jemanden sicher empfehlen, der noch kein MMO gespielt hat. ABER es ist eben auch irgendwie ein WoW-Klon. Ich sehe da jetzt nicht den großen Unterschied...und um ehrlich zu sein: das Warcraft-Universum ist einem auch lieber gesonnen als dieses komische in Rift.


----------



## Thoriumobi (20. Mai 2011)

Wuhuu schrieb:


> - Die Grafik in Rift ist um Längen besser


 Absolute Geschmackssache, ich find die Sichtweite arm und den Detailgrad langweilig. 



Wuhuu schrieb:


> - Der Seelenplaner ist besser, weil ausgefeilter, und es gibt nicht DIE nonplusultra Skillung pro Klassenausrichtung


 Natürlich gibts längst die FoTM Skillungen. 




Wuhuu schrieb:


> - Wenig DPS-gequake


 "Wenig", soso. ^^ Gibt es genauso wie in WoW, und es wird in Zukunft auch mehr werden.

Der Dungeonfinder wird schon garnicht mehr angeführt, macht sich nicht so gut auf der Möchtegern-weißen Weste von Rift. ^^

Recht gebe ich dir aber mit dem Open World Faktor, der einzige für mich nachvollziehbare Grund sich für Rift zu entscheiden, da kann sich Blizzard was abgucken. Andererseits ist dieses Feature in Rift schnell abgenutzt und wird sogar nach gewisser Zeit nervig, also perfekt ist auch das noch nicht eingefügt.



Fyralon schrieb:


> 100% signed
> Allein der Service ist absolut spitze.Wenig Serverdowntimes zum Warten derselben,Bugs werden fast umgehend beseitigt, ...



Also das ist schon nicht mehr lächerlich falsch, das ist schon... dafür gibts keinen Begriff, als würde einer sagen, es regnet nach oben oder so! Oo


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2011)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Wenn ich gute Grafik haben will, spiele ich kein MMO sondern z.B. Crysis 2. Grafik ist bei einem MMO nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Entscheidend ist das Design und das ist bei WoW irgendwie zeitlos durch die Comic-Grafik.



Tja, deine Meinung. Mir ist Grafik generell wichtig. Auch in einem mmo.


----------



## Ludmax (20. Mai 2011)

Ob Rift besser oder schlechter als WoW ist kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen. Das was WoW jetzt ist hat 6 Jahre gedauert, Rift gibts erst seit ein paar Monaten.

Ich Spiele auch seit einigen wochen und hab den Account paralell zum WoW-Account laufen. Seit WoW, was mein erstes MMO war, habe ich alle anderen MMO´s die erschienen sind auch gespielt, aber keines von denen hat mir genausoviel spaß gemacht wie WoW!

Bis Rift kam! Mir gefällts, einfach neue Welten zu erkunden und andere klassen zu Spielen. Und das alles mit der selben unkomplizierten Steuerung und Interface wie das was man schon jahre lang gespielt hat

Bei WoW kennt man halt mittlerweile alles auswendig, und selbst mit Patch 4.1 Reizt es mich im moment nicht wirlich, weil es ja eh nur wieder um besseres Equip geht.

Und was soll Rift den bitte anderst machen,als sich Ideen von anderen MMO´s abzuschauen die funktionieren? Man kann das Prinzip "OnlineRollenspiel" nicht neu erfinden, sowie man auch das Prinzip "Rennspiel" nicht neu erfinden kann. WoW hat sich auch nicht neu erfunden und auch von früheren MMO´s abgeschaut (Everquest und Co.).

Beide Spiele haben ihre vor- und Nachteile, und das es bei rift mit LV. 50 irgendwann nichts mehr zu tun gibt im vergleich zu anderen Spielen is ja auch verständlich für die dauer die es auf dem Markt ist.

Die masse an Dungeons und Raids in WoW hat sich ja auch erst über die Jahre erweitert. Früher mit lv 60 bei WoW war der umfang auch nicht Gigantisch.




Den vergleich sollte man erst machen wenn Rift 6 jahre auf dem Markt ist, und dann aber auch nur mit dem WoW von heute vergleichen, oder Rift mit der WoW version 1.2.

Mann kann kein Spiel das es ein paar Monate gibt mit einem anderen vergleichen das 6 jahre durch erfahrungen, Community und Konkurenzprodukten zu dem geworden ist was es jetzt ist , oder war.

Und es wird immer die einen oder anderen WoW-Fanatiker geben für die WoW Das einzige und ware Spiel ist und die der Konkurenz gar keine Chance geben, weil´s bei jeder kleinigkeit ja eh nur wieder heißen wird "das is von WoW geklaut ist", "das es in WoW besser fuktioniert" und " das es je eh nur ne kopie von dem bessten Spiel überhaupt ist" 

Rift wird vielleicht nie die Spieler-anzahl aufweisen können die WoW hat (Was aber auch auf seinem höhepunkt war und mittlerweile fallend ist), aber ich denke es wird noch einige Jahre begleiten. 

Mir machen beide Spiele Spaß und ich werde auch beide nach lust und laune weiter Spielen, da ich finde das 10€ im Monat nicht die welt ist und man sich daher nicht für eines entscheiden muss. Das man alle beide dan auch im End kontent bis max. Equip spielt und ausreitzt, ist jedem auch selbst überlassen. Ich persöhnlich geh nicht Raiden und daher hört bei mir das ganze nach den 5er Inszanzen mit dem Endgame auf, wo dann vielleicht ein weiteres/anderes Spiel beginnt.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2011)

Klar kann ich Wow und Rift vergleichen. Was interessiert es mich als Kunde, ob Wow jetzt schon 5 Jahre am Markt ist und deswegen schlechter aussieht, oder auch nicht? Und was interessiert mich, was die Wow-Community zu dem gemacht hat, was sie heute ist? Wieso sollte mich interessieren, ob Rift in ein paar Jahren sich vielleicht genauso entwickelt hat, wie es bei Wow der Fall war? Vielleicht ist Rift in ein paar Jahren auch mit Addons zugeschissen? Who cares? Es ist schlicht wurst! Wenn ich mich als Kunde jetzt für ein Spiel entscheide, dann interessiert mich vor allem, was es jetzt bietet.
Eine Momentaufnahme ist genau das, was mich interessiert. Vielleicht mach ich mir auch noch über kurzfristige Entwicklungschancen Gedanken, aber mehr kann man eh nicht sagen. Außer man ist Hellseher. Und deswegen kann ich sehr wohl vergleichen. Vor allem Rift und Wow, da die Spiele doch sehr ähnlich sind.

Spiel A:

- bessere Grafik
- schönere Instanzen
- bessere Community

Spiel B:

- mehr liebe zum Detail
- größere Gebiete
- besseres PvP

usw...

Warum Spiel A in Punkt XY schlechter ist, ob das vielleicht damit zu tun hat, dass es das Spiel länger gibt oder was weiß ich, interessiert einfach nicht. Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, dann schaue ich auch danach, was ich bekomme und zwar zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes. Das Auto B Feature X nicht hat, weil es ein halbes Jahr früher auf dem Markt kam, interessiert mich doch nicht die Bohne.

Rift und Wow kann man vergleichen. Beides sind Spiele, sogar das gleiche Genre und innerhalb des Genres auch vom Inhalt verdammt identisch. Wenn ich Rift und Wow nicht vergleichen kann, dann kann ich nichts vergleichen.

Punkt!


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Mai 2011)

Gladrock schrieb:


> Alles in allem finde ich Rift nicht sehr Attraktiv gemacht, der spass Faktor fehlt total.
> 
> Wie empfindet ihr Rift?



Das ist deine Meinung. Ich mag Rift, aber ich bin auch kein Blizzard Fanboy.
Ich mag vorallem die non-Comicbook Grafik im Gegensatz zu WoW. Geh mal in den Wald von Elwynn. Das hätte Disney nicht besser machen können.


----------



## Falcoron (21. Mai 2011)

Ich halte mich kurz:
WoW ist für mich so wie ein ausgelutschter Kaugummi
RIFT - neu, dynamisch, klassensystem sucht seines gleichen


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2011)

Also Rift hatte ich mir nicht gekauft. Hatte zum Schluss der (Open)-Beta das Vergnügen.
Grafisch macht das Spiel einiges her, was es auch sollte, wenn man ein aktuell neues Spiel raus bringt. Die Talentbäume, Berufe sind gut gemacht und finde ich besser als in WoW. Bei den Quests nehmen sich beide Spiele nichts, so wie bei den meisten anderen Spielen hat sich hier ein gewisser Standard durchgesetzt, den man fast in jedem MMO wieder findet. Trotz all der recht guten Ansätze, kann ich mich nicht dazu durchringen das Spiel zu kaufen. Der Grund ist recht einfach. Mir wird das ganze Gedöhns um Elfen, Orc´s, Menschen und was weis ich noch, einfach zu viel. Also dieses ganze Mittelalter-Fantasy-Genre. 
So warte ich jetzt eigentlich auf SW:TOR das zumindest Handlungstechnisch was anderes bietet und so wie es aussieht wohl mehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten bei den Entwicklung der Chars bietet. Andere Spiele, gerade WoW und zum Teil auch Rift, sind da viel zu statisch.


----------



## Thoriumobi (21. Mai 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Ich mag Rift, aber ich bin auch kein Blizzard Fanboy.



Tolle Aussage! Ich mag Rift nicht, bin aber auch kein Blizzard Fanboy. Sachen gibts...


----------



## Deadwool (21. Mai 2011)

Es müsste heissen "was macht Rift besser als WoW heute ?"


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Der Grund ist recht einfach. Mir wird das ganze Gedöhns um Elfen, Orc´s, Menschen und was weis ich noch, einfach zu viel. Also dieses ganze Mittelalter-Fantasy-Genre.



naja..ich fand eigentlich nur wow und warhammer jetzt extrem in diese orc und elfenrichtung gehend. hdr hat ja seinen ganz eignen charme. aoc war auch was frisches. mit aion bin ich überhaupt nicht warm geworden. rift schlägt imho auch nicht in die elfen,orc, gedöns richtung.
okay, es gibt zwerge und komische spitzohren, aber setzt sich vom setting doch ganz anders zusammen. klar schon mittelalterlich angehaucht, aber ich fand die gebiete schon gut gemacht : feen, western, düster-grusel werwolf etc. da war schon viel flair dabei.

bietet halt ne eigne atmosphäre die man entweder gut tickt oder eben nicht


----------



## Fyralon (21. Mai 2011)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Also das ist schon nicht mehr lächerlich falsch, das ist schon... dafür gibts keinen Begriff, als würde einer sagen, es regnet nach oben oder so! Oo




Ich glaub da muss ich nicht näher drauf eingehen!

Ich mach's dennoch,auch wenn du meinst mir unterstellen zu müssen,oder gerade deshalb, nicht alle "Latten am Zaun" zu haben.Für doof verkaufen kann ich mich übrigens immer noch selbst am besten.

Am 07.12'10 erscheint Cata.Januar 2011 erschien 4.0.1.Der Patch hat so viele Bugs mit sich gebracht,bitte verschone mich alle aufzählen(Bg's gehen nicht auf,man wird nach eintritt sofort diconnectetd,Instanzen Bosse spinnen rum,Thron der Gezeiten der Wasseraufzug funktioniert IMMER noch nicht richtig! usw usw usw) zu müssen,das es in Worte nicht mehr zu kleiden war/ist.4 weitere Monate !!! mussten vergehen bis das 4.1.0 erschien.Der Vergelter Paladin der seit Cata schon kaum noch zu gebrauchen war wurde nochmals massiv generfed,Warris,Rogues und Mages weiter gepushed.Selfheal der Warri und Rogues weiter angehoben ,Vanish CD verkürzt?!?!Uraltbugs,als beispiel Vanish, Blinzeln nach 6 Jahren WoW immer noch nicht gefixed.Ständig Loginserver Probs,lagende Instanzen bzw Instanzen und BG Server geben zeitweilig den Geist ganz auf.In der ganzen Zeit seit Cata Release nicht ein! Hotfix obwohl letztes Jahr noch grossmundig von Greg Street versprochen schneller zu Patchen und Hotfixes einzuwerfen.

Ich kann dir hier zig zig Links und Quellenverweise posten wegen den ganzen "unerwarteten" Serverdowns,den Serverproblemen,der Kundenkritik an dem völlig kaputten PvP Balancing das ich wahrscheinlich wegen Spamens hier gesperrt werde!

Kein größere Patch in den ganzen 6 Jahren wurde fehlerfrei und stabil aufgespielt.Nicht einer!Jedesmal verspätetes Server hochfahren bzw verlängerte Downtimes.Wochen,mittlerweile sogar Monate wo einzelne Quest etc nicht funktionieren,Talente nicht einwandfrei funktionieren usw usf



Bei RIFT,extrem Zeitnahes Patchen,Hotfixes,super kurze Serverdowns mitten in der Nacht! und wenn man Bugs reported,meine Erfahrung binnen 1ner Woche behoben!

Saug dir mal bei RIFT ein Patch,bei mir volle Bandbreite mit 16000er Leitung und mach das bei WoW!Das dümpelt nur so vor sich dahin.



Das ist dein Ding wenn Du WoW Fan bist,aber so 'ne Äusserung wie deine oben ist kein Argument,bestenfalls ein haltloser Flame.

Wollen wir jetzt weiter darauf eingehen?Ich bin nämlich in der Lage meine Behauptungen sehr wohl durch Quellen,verlässliche Quellen zu untermauern.Du auch?


Ich hab das schon mal erwähnt.Der Service der Californier war mal einsame spitze,kurz vor Cata fings an das die extrem nachgelassen haben.Die Serverzustände waren schon immer daneben verglichen mit anderen MMO's aber seit dem sich immer mehr abzeichnet das die sich bei "Titan" ins Zeug legen passiert auch nicht mehr allzuviel um Kunden bei "der Stange zu halten".Sieht man von Frisuren,Pets und anderen Dingen mit kurzzeit Spaßfaktor,ab.




Edit:


> Selten so gelacht. Das war ein schöner Scherz zum Start ins Wochenende. Mir ist übrigens gerade aufgefallen, das Fyralon ein 80%-Anagramm ist. Wenn man das "l" durch ein "b" ersetzt und das "r" wegschmeißt, dann läßt sich Fyralon zu Fanboy umstellen. Das würde dann auch die rosarote Brille erklären.^^




Na ja wenn ich mir so dein Name anschaue bist du ja auch nicht mit Kreativität gesegnet,oder?


Dir sagt AD&D etwas?oder DSA?beides ursprünglich bzw noch Pen&Paper RPG'S.Mein erster Menschen Magier anno 1984 in DSA hiess Fyralon....


Ein gutes hat dein Posting aber,ich hätte beinahe gelacht....wenn auch nur gezwungener maßen.


----------



## Falcoron (21. Mai 2011)

Mach dir nichts draus @Fyralon - in meiner langjährigen Forentätigkeit habe ich etliche solcher Typen lesen müssen, die anscheinend nur dazu da waren, ihren geistigen "dünnpfiff" abzulagern. Ich ignoriere solche Leute konsequent.

Zum Thema:
Ein Satz ist mir besonders aufgefallen:



> Hotfix obwohl letztes Jahr noch grossmundig von Greg Street versprochen schneller zu Patchen und Hotfixes einzuwerfen.



Greg (Spielverderber) Street hat auch versprochen WoW wieder "zurück in alte Zeiten" vom Gamefeeling her zu bringen. Was dabei raus kam sehen wir ja jetzt vor Augen. ^^
Weitere Zitate: "Heilen soll wieder Spaß machen" - einfach nur LOL 



> Kein größere Patch in den ganzen 6 Jahren wurde fehlerfrei und stabil aufgespielt.Nicht einer!Jedesmal verspätetes Server hochfahren bzw verlängerte Downtimes.Wochen,mittlerweile sogar Monate wo einzelne Quest etc nicht funktionieren,Talente nicht einwandfrei funktionieren usw usf



Dies ist Korrekt - daher kam dann später auch der Spruch: "never play on the pachday" solche Sprüche kommen nicht von irgendwoher.

Was mich aber persönlich an WoW seit mehreren Monaten stört ist einfach, dass in mir das Gefühl des Frustes aufkommt, sobald ich wieder in eine Instanz gehe. Nicht wegen technischen Mängeln, sondern einfach darum, dass ich mit dem Aktuellen Setup der Klassen nicht viel anfangen kann. Habe 6 Jahre lange meine Klasse gespielt und bis dato immer wieder die Situation retten können und hatte auch kaum Stress in meinem "Spieljob" - seit Cata, wo an allen Ecken und Kanten rumgefuscht wird und die Entwickler selbst nicht mehr wissen was sie machen sollen, habe ich im Spiel - Stress.... dies muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Was macht man wenn ein Spiel privat nur noch stresst? Richtig; man legt es zu den Akten und sucht Alternativen - was ich auch getan habe und so bin ich nun bei RIFT gelandet.


> h hab das schon mal erwähnt.Der Service der Californier war mal einsame spitze,kurz vor Cata fings an das die extrem nachgelassen haben.Die Serverzustände waren schon immer daneben verglichen mit anderen MMO's aber seit dem sich immer mehr abzeichnet das die sich bei "Titan" ins Zeug legen passiert auch nicht mehr allzuviel um Kunden bei "der Stange zu halten".Sieht man von Frisuren,Pets und anderen Dingen mit kurzzeit Spaßfaktor,ab.



Ich weiß nicht ob dies Fakt ist - aber eine Empfindung auf jedenfall. Ebenso wie Fyralon es gesagt hat empfinde ich es auch.


----------



## Jerx (21. Mai 2011)

Ab und an kommts mir fast hoch was ich hier so lesen muss an mist^^

Allein diese Diskussion , da wird man einfach nicht auf nen grünen zweig kommen.

Hab mir mal ein paar Punkte so durchgelesen was für einen besser u schlechter ist, ist echt erstaunlich^^

Grafik zb.: Ehm klar Rift hat ne nette Grafik aber du brauchst nen verdammt guten Rechner um sie "voll" auszukosten, den ein handeslüblicher Rechner kann weder auf Max details umgehen noch bleibt dieser lang am leben wenn man mit knapp 30 Leuten an einer Invasion dabei ist wo dann noch haufen NPC's und Spieler der anderen Fraktion dabei sind.

Grafik von WoW, mit einem halbwegs gutem Rechner sieht diese Grafik super aus, tolle Lichtspiele usw, egal wie viel Leute da rum laufen man muss keinen High End Rechner haben um WoW auf max spielen zu können * plus von mir *

Irgend jemand hat hier etwas von der Story erzählt.

Also die Story von WoW find ich um vieles besser als bei Rift, warum? ganz einfach:
Bei Rift hat jeder das selbe, wiedergeboren.....super futter für rp spieler,

WoW : jedes Volk hat seine eigene Vorgeschichten die man nach eigenen Ideen noch gestallten kann.

Hauptstory : Hat schon etwas von Rift nur zu WoW hin einfach zu wenig.
Die story rund ums Warcraft Universum ist einfach super, zumindest für die die auch die ganze story kennen, ich wette 60% nein 70% der wow spieler wissen weder wer "Sargeras" oder wer der eig Lichkönig ist.

Warum weis das keiner? weils keinen Interessiert die kennen nur Arthi den blonden *bissi homosexuell angehauchten Bösewicht* und das wars, Welche rolle er eig in Warcraft the frozen Thron hatte und warum er den bösen verfallen ist weis auch keiner.

Jemand der die ganze Story rum um Warcraft kennt und der eben gern auf Fantasy Storys steht dem bleibt meiner meinung nach die Spucke weg.

Hab wie ich sie mal wieder durchgelesen habe einfach richtig bock bekommen Zwerg zu zocken, weil diese Klasse einfach Welterschaffend ist *kleiner insider xD* aber back to basics.

Habe auch was gelesen von Skillbäumen jeder kann alles, kann auch sein das ich das schonmal geschrieben habe aber auch jemand anders der das als gut empfand. 

Hmm jeder kann alles? warum gibt es dann nicht nur eine Klasse und das warr, iwo stand was von "ich finde es toll das ich als schurke nicht nur damage machen kann"!
Mal ganz ehrlich, ein heilender schurke? oO na klar und Legolas wird eines tages auch den Zauberstab schwingen und heilzauber aussprechen, also für mich sind Schurken DD´s und so sollte es auch bleiben find ich.
Das mit dem Skillen find ich zwar in WoW nicht so toll wie in Rift aber in WoW habe ich den Vorteil das ich nach einer Zeit nicht 400 Skills in meinem buch habe wo 20 davon jeweils das selbe bewirken.

Man verliert finde ich etwas den überblick, brauche ich diesen heilzauber nun? der sieht genaus so aus wie der andere ich nehm ich einfach mit......schwups, leisten vollgepackt mit 3 unterschiedlichen Zaubern aber alles ist voll gemüllt weil er so oft vorhanden ist.

Das problem habe ich in wow nicht.

Jeder soll das zocken auf das was er bock hat, die frage was nun besser ist macht keinen Sinn da jeder immer was anderes sagt und jeder einen anderen *gottseidank* Geschmack hat, stellt euch mal vor eines Tages würde es nur noch Justin Bieber CD's zu kaufen geben^^ wäre ja schrecklich oder? oO

Rift hat ein paar dinge die ganz schön sind aber bei weiten nicht so gut ist wie WoW.

Für die ganze Wotlk jugend, Leute WOW war auch nicht das erste MMO, bevor ihr sowas schreibt als wäre es das gewesen macht euch vorher schlau darüber, es gab tausend andere zuvor nur die habens halt gerallt wie was u wo. Guckt euch mal an wie die Games damals aussahen

Ultima online *ohne fette Grafik usw* ist eines der besten games die ich jemals gespielt habe.

D4o *einfach hammer das game* 

Klar verändern sich die games von jahr zu jahr aber was hätte es gebracht wenn Blizzard damals wow komplett umgebaut hätten in der Grafik, ich hätte es doof gefunden den als Warcraft spieler *alle teile* finde genau diese Grafik super toll und stimmig.

Und das einzige was Rift selber gemacht hat war die Story in dem sinne, Rise u open PVP *WAR* Interface *AION* 
klar WOW erfand auch nicht viel neues aber sie haben viel eigenes rein gebracht und klar ist auch das RIFT es auch angekündigt hat das es aus den besten games das beste raus nimmt, aber mal ganz ehrlich,
wie in der schule vom nachbarn abschreiben und zu hoffen das es eine bessere note wird ? nie und nimmer wird sowas passieren, und deswegen kann man sagen RIFT ist genauso gut wie WAR,AION,WOW nur es ist nicht "besser".

in dem Sinne hautse


*wie gesagt schreibfehler per nachname oder behalten*


----------



## Bodensee (21. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen Rift und WoW. Deswegen ist auch eine Bewertung wer was besser macht nicht möglich. Und hört mir bitte auf mit der Grafik. Ein roter Golf sieht auch anders aus als ein blauer Golf. Trotzdem sind beide noch Golfs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Dir merkt man auch ohne Anagramm, das Du ein WoW Fanboy bist. Auch ohne rosa Brille.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2011)

Also, mir ist ehrlich gesagt ein Skillbaum, von dem ich nur manche Skills verwenden muss lieber, als diese mittlerweile lächerlich zusammengeschnittenen Bäume in Wow. Und das es weg von diesem Klassendenken geht vonwegen
"ein Schurke muss Dmg machen", das finde ich auch gut. Deswegen freu ich mich auch schon auf GW2. Darüber hinaus kann ich Wow auch bald jeder alles. Die Klassen wurden zum immer größeren Einheitsbrei.
In einem muss ich den Verfasser des Riesenposts oben aber rechtgeben: die Story in Wow ist ganz gut. Allerdings finde ich da Star Wars noch viel ansprechender. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Legelion (21. Mai 2011)

kk - mach ich doch auch mal den Senftopf auf^^.


Das richtigste, was man in den meisten Posts hier lesen konnte bleibt doch der Satz:"Was besser oder schlecher ist, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden."



Ich hab Rift in den Betas gespielt, mir dann zum Release auch gekauft und eine gewisse Zeit gespielt; aber es konnte mich nicht halten. 



Ich hab oft überlegt, woran es wohl liegen könnte, dass ich das eine Spiel lieber spiel, als das andere - Fakt ist, dass ich es nicht sagen kann. Ich hab HdRo, Aion und STo ebenso gekauft und getestet und genau wie bei Rift hatte ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr. Für mich defeniert sich das bessere Spiel einfach dadurch, wie lange es mich fesselt und zum weiterspielen motiviert. Und da muss ich nun mal einfach sagen, dass es nicht ein einziges Spiel für mich gibt oder gab, bei dem ich so viele Monate täglich Lust hatte mich einzuloggen und über Stunden zu Spielen (war krankheitsbedingt lange ans Haus gefesselt), wie es bei WoW der Fall war und immer noch ist.



Ich kann einfach nicht sagen, woran es liegt - es ist einfach so. Ok, bei Aion war es einfach - zu viel stumpfes gegrinde ist nicht mein Ding. Bei Rift hatte ich nach relativ kurzer Zeit das gleiche Problem wie bei HdRo - ich hab mich eingelogt, vielleicht kurz eine Quest gemacht und hatte dann schon wieder keine Lust mehr.



Ein Spiel ist und bleibt für mich ein Freizeitvertreib - und das Spiel, mit dem ich mir am meisten die Zeit vertreibe, gefällt mir eben am besten. So, und nur so beurteile ich persönlich, welches SPiel für mich besser ist als ein anderes. Und auch, wenn ich alles andere als ein Hardcoregamer geschweige denn Raider bin (ICC war mein letzter Raid^^), ist es nun mal derzeit immer noch WoW, was mir am meisten Spaß macht.



Also jedem das seine und viel Fun Euch allen bei dem Spiel, was jedem von Euch am besten gefällt.


----------



## Falcoron (21. Mai 2011)

> Jemand der die ganze Story rum um Warcraft kennt und der eben gern auf Fantasy Storys steht dem bleibt meiner meinung nach die Spucke weg.



Da muss ich den Verfasser auch Recht geben - die Story in WoW ist sehr umfangreich. Wenngleich auch vieles darin, dass man in anderen Universen schon einmal gesehen hat. (was auch verständlich ist, denn was enorm neues kann man heute nur schwer bringen)
Habe viele Bücher von Warcraft gelesen und auch die Strategieteile durchgespielt. (deswegen weiß ich wovon ich rede) 
Beispiel Arthas, der einst die größte Hoffnung für sein Land war und mitbekommen hat, wie die Orcs Stormwind verheerten. (wobei der Sohn des Königs von Stormwind als Gast bei Arthas war. *(Varian Wrynn)
*etc. möchte hier nicht die ganze Story erzählen und ich denke wer sich nur ein wenig damit beschäftigt hat, wird wissen wie es dann weitergeht ebenso die traurige Story um Arthas Pferd Invincible ist denkwürdig.

DOCH all dies reizt Spieler recht wenig in ein Spiel neu einzusteigen. Man muss auch bedenken wie alt Warcraft ist und wie alt RIFT jetzt ist. Man kann es so formulieren:
Der Vater ist WoW und das Baby, welches gerade erst angefangen hat zu Laufen ist RIFT. Es ist daher nur logisch, dass die Story um RIFT noch nicht so reichhaltig ist - aber das Gamefeeling spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Wenn die Story ausschlaggebend für ein gutes Spiel wäre, dann würden Spiele wie Star Trek Online oder Herr der Ringe Online dem Primus mit leichtigkeit vom Thron stürzen. 

Ich finde man sollte RIFT eine chance geben und ich denke diese ist auch gegeben - denn die erwartungen wurde von Seiten der Entwickler her übertroffen - dies lässt hoffen, dass RIFT uns lange erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. Mai 2011)

Heyho,
mal ne Frage zu Rift:
Hat man in Rift eigentlich eine globale abklingzeit?
Das heißt muss man nach dem aktivieren einer Fertigkeit etwas warten um eine andere zu aktivieren?
Ich meine nicht so etwas wie z.B.der "Ruhestein"45min Abklingzeit.
Ich habe mal in der beta einen "Waldläufer" oder "Jäger" erstellt,erinnere mich nicht an eine globale abklingzeit .
Soll heißen ,dass ich so oft/schnell ich wollte   die Feinde mit Pfeilen zu gedröhnt habe,so das man schon Finger schmerzen bekam.


----------



## Dakirah (21. Mai 2011)

Jerx schrieb:


> Ab und an kommts mir fast hoch was ich hier so lesen muss an mist^^
> 
> Allein diese Diskussion , da wird man einfach nicht auf nen grünen zweig kommen.
> 
> Hab mir mal ein paar Punkte so durchgelesen was für einen besser u schlechter ist, ist echt erstaunlich^^




Werden wir mal sehen, was du besser machst , das mir nicht schlecht wird.




> Grafik zb.: Ehm klar Rift hat ne nette Grafik aber du brauchst nen verdammt guten Rechner um sie "voll" auszukosten, den ein handeslüblicher Rechner kann weder auf Max details umgehen noch bleibt dieser lang am leben wenn man mit knapp 30 Leuten an einer Invasion dabei ist wo dann noch haufen NPC's und Spieler der anderen Fraktion dabei sind.
> 
> Grafik von WoW, mit einem halbwegs gutem Rechner sieht diese Grafik super aus, tolle Lichtspiele usw, egal wie viel Leute da rum laufen man muss keinen High End Rechner haben um WoW auf max spielen zu können * plus von mir *




Erstmal brauchst Rift (25-60FPS) weniger Resourcen auf Ultra als WoW(15-45FPS) auf Ultra bei mir. Bei mir läuft eine Invasion auch mit 300 Leuten noch mit 20 FPS. Andererseit, lese ich ja auch WoW-Supportforum - Standbilder in 5er Instanzen scheinen bei High End PC in WoW ja oft vorzukommen.




> Irgend jemand hat hier etwas von der Story erzählt.
> 
> Also die Story von WoW find ich um vieles besser als bei Rift, warum? ganz einfach:
> Bei Rift hat jeder das selbe, wiedergeboren.....super futter für rp spieler,
> ...




Genau - was weisst du überhaupt über die Story von Rift ? Und mal ernsthaft, Tauren Paladine und Untoten Jäger sind eine tolle Story ? - Da habe ich auch gerade auf was Bock bekommen, nämlich WoW zu kündigen. Leider habe ich das schon.




> Habe auch was gelesen von Skillbäumen jeder kann alles, kann auch sein das ich das schonmal geschrieben habe aber auch jemand anders der das als gut empfand.
> 
> Hmm jeder kann alles? warum gibt es dann nicht nur eine Klasse und das warr, iwo stand was von "ich finde es toll das ich als schurke nicht nur damage machen kann"!
> Mal ganz ehrlich, ein heilender schurke? oO na klar und Legolas wird eines tages auch den Zauberstab schwingen und heilzauber aussprechen, also für mich sind Schurken DD´s und so sollte es auch bleiben find ich.
> ...




Wie ich feststelle hast du den Barden nicht verstanden. Und wenn das unlogisch ist, warum können Jäger in WoW Irh Pet heilen ? Pet-Heilset , kleiner Insider^^

In Rift wählst du auch keine Klasse, sondern eine Berufung. Jede Rolle einer Berufung ist genauso komplex, wie eine Klasse in WoW und auch so Zeitintensiv, sie zu verstehen. Wenn du natürlich alle ROleln auf einmal verstehen willst, dann machst was falsch. In WoW willst ja auch nicht Todesritter, Schurke ,Schamane auf einmal verstehen.




> Das problem habe ich in wow nicht.




WoW ist ja auch der McDonalds unter den MMOs.  - Einfache Speisekarte.




> Jeder soll das zocken auf das was er bock hat, die frage was nun besser ist macht keinen Sinn da jeder immer was anderes sagt und jeder einen anderen *gottseidank* Geschmack hat, stellt euch mal vor eines Tages würde es nur noch Justin Bieber CD's zu kaufen geben^^ wäre ja schrecklich oder? oO
> 
> Rift hat ein paar dinge die ganz schön sind aber bei weiten nicht so gut ist wie WoW.




Hast du eigentlich schon mal Level 50 in Rift erreicht ? - Habe nicht den Eindruck.




> Für die ganze Wotlk jugend, Leute WOW war auch nicht das erste MMO, bevor ihr sowas schreibt als wäre es das gewesen macht euch vorher schlau darüber, es gab tausend andere zuvor nur die habens halt gerallt wie was u wo. Guckt euch mal an wie die Games damals aussahen
> 
> Ultima online *ohne fette Grafik usw* ist eines der besten games die ich jemals gespielt habe.
> 
> ...




WoW wurde auf dem Spielekonzepten von Everquest entwickelt. Und die Änderungen in World of Copycat kommen aus allen MMOs der letzten Jahr. Nenn mal ein Feature, was Blizzard je erfunden hat. *wartend grins*
Der Leaddesigner von Rift, Scott Hardman war schon 2002 an der Entwicklung von Everquest beteiligt. Da gabs noch kein WoW. Er hat also nicht von Blizzard übernommen, sonden sein eigenes Design weiter entwicklelt.
Nur mal, was WoW schon wieder von ihm klaut. CC-Mechnik aus Rift wird in 4.2 übernommen. Elementare die man in MH tötet gelten für alle Spieler in der Umgebung. Oh, woher kenn ich das nur.



> Und das einzige was Rift selber gemacht hat war die Story in dem sinne, Rise u open PVP *WAR* Interface *AION*
> klar WOW erfand auch nicht viel neues aber sie haben viel eigenes rein gebracht und klar ist auch das RIFT es auch angekündigt hat das es aus den besten games das beste raus nimmt, aber mal ganz ehrlich,
> wie in der schule vom nachbarn abschreiben und zu hoffen das es eine bessere note wird ? nie und nimmer wird sowas passieren, und deswegen kann man sagen RIFT ist genauso gut wie WAR,AION,WOW nur es ist nicht "besser".



Das einzige, was WoW selber gemacht hat, war die Story und selbst die ist geklaut. Glaubst nicht ?

Hier ein Warcraft 1 Artwork von Plagiator Chris Metzen :

http://www.sonsofthe...=warcraft&art=9

Frag mal einen Warhammer Fan nach den Tatoo auf dem Arm des Orks.^^


> in dem Sinne hautse
> 
> 
> *wie gesagt schreibfehler per nachname oder behalten*




Haben die Schläge weh getan ? *grins*


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2011)

kann die kritik an den hardwareanforderungen nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

nen halbwegs aktuellen dual/quadcore setz ich mal voraus (kost ja eh nix mehr das zeug), 4gb ram sind mittlerweile auch standard (und preise auch lächerlich) und meine 4870 grafikkarte ist noch von der vor-vorletzten generation (und selbste aktuelle graka gibts für weit unter 200eus die mächtig dampf machen) und das spielt flutscht in full HD geschmeidig in vollen details über die flimmerkiste.
und der rechner hat in der zusammensetzung sicher keine 400euro gekostet und ist bei weitem nicht high-end ?!

aber mir ists langsam auch zu blöde. man soll spielen was einem spass macht und muss sich ja nicht rechtfertigen. wow macht mir keinen spass mehr. punkt. rift im moment schon. punkt.
deshalb bekommt jetzt halt jemand anders meine 13euro im monat


----------



## Zorgonn (21. Mai 2011)

@Dakirah

Es ist sinnlos mit WoW - Epic Versagern zu diskutieren. 
Die glauben immernoch das sie ein MMORPG Spielen...hehe...

Rift ist ein nettes game, man könnte es tatsächlich als "Best of" bezeichnen, was aber nicht schlimm ist.

WoW ist ja auch nur so wie es heute ist, da Blizz sich zu Warcraft 1 Zeiten mit Gameshop nicht über die Warhammer Lizenz einigen konnte.

Ich freue mich auf TSW da ich hier die meisten Innovationen sehe im Genre, und auf SWTOR weil ich keine Elfen mehr sehen kann


----------



## Teut Busnet (21. Mai 2011)

1. "Spaß" sollte der einzige Grund sein, ein Spiel zu spielen. Und jeder kann selbst für sich entscheiden, was ihm Spaß macht.

2. Versucht nicht, jemand anderem zu erklären, was ihm Spaß machen soll und was nicht. So etwas nervt!

3. Es ist völlig normal, dass man seine Meinung auch ab und zu mal ändert. Vor 3 Jahren hat mir WoW Spaß gemacht, vor 2 Jahren WAR und HdRO, dann wieder WoW und jetzt halt RIFT. Na und!?


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen Rift und WoW. Deswegen ist auch eine Bewertung wer was besser macht nicht möglich. Und hört mir bitte auf mit der Grafik. Ein roter Golf sieht auch anders aus als ein blauer Golf. Trotzdem sind beide noch Golfs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krass ne? Wenn ich bei "Frau" nur 3 Buchstaben tausche, kommt "Bier" raus. Ergo ist "Frau" ein 66,6% Anagramm.

Kannst Du auch noch etwas anderes, als:
-jeden, der Rift gut findet als Fanboy bezeichnen?
Ach, da fällt mir auf, dass "Fanboy" ja eine Beleidigung ist, die man melden kann. Das tue ich hiermit mal, weil mir Dein absolut nicht-soziales Verhalten in diesem Forum massiv auffällt.

Btw: Daß DU keinen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Spielen siehst, ist für mich absolut nachvollziehbar...


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

Die Grafik.
Die Rifts (fand die Publics bei WAR schon nice).
Die Artefakte.
Die Talentbäume und das simple wechseln.


----------



## Berserkius (21. Mai 2011)

Rift ist ein super Spiel für mich. Es macht Spass und so soll es sein. Gehe nicht auf das Thema ein was Rift besser oder schlechter macht als WoW denn es sind einfach unterschiedliche Spiele wo jeder seine Fangemeinde hat. Habe alle Klassen angetesten und mir machen alle Spass womit mir keine Langeweile aufkommt, denn es gibt immer was zu tun in Rifti Schifti.


----------



## Fyralon (21. Mai 2011)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Da muss ich den Verfasser auch Recht geben - die Story in WoW ist sehr umfangreich. Wenngleich auch vieles darin, dass man in anderen Universen schon einmal gesehen hat. (was auch verständlich ist, denn was enorm neues kann man heute nur schwer bringen)
> Habe viele Bücher von Warcraft gelesen und auch die Strategieteile durchgespielt. (deswegen weiß ich wovon ich rede)
> Beispiel Arthas, der einst die größte Hoffnung für sein Land war und mitbekommen hat, wie die Orcs Stormwind verheerten. (wobei der Sohn des Königs von Stormwind als Gast bei Arthas war. *(Varian Wrynn)
> *etc. möchte hier nicht die ganze Story erzählen und ich denke wer sich nur ein wenig damit beschäftigt hat, wird wissen wie es dann weitergeht ebenso die traurige Story um Arthas Pferd Invincible ist denkwürdig.
> ...



Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Topic,sorry,aber wenn du wirklich richtig gute Fantasy Stories magst les' mal "Dragon Ageer gestohlene Thron" oder Dragon Ageer Ruf der grauen Wächter" beide Romane sind von David Gaider.Selbst die AD&D Romane von R.A.Salvatore die sich um Drizzt Do'Urden drehen reichen da nicht ran.Ernsthaft.Ich hab 100te Bücher bereits "verschlungen" Wolfgang Hohlbein usw usf,aber keine/r konnte mich so fesseln wie die Schreibart von David Gaider .


@Topic

Was die Grafik angeht,hab nen AMD Phenom 8400 Triple Core,4GB Ram und ne gammel Grafikkarte ATI3600 mit 512mb Ram,System Vista 32 und spiel auf mittlere Einstellung.Okay absolut nicht der Hammer aber nahezu keine Ruckler!Weder in den Kriegsfronten noch in Meridian.Nur wenn ich dort einloge und es ist voll ruckelts für'n Moment.

Bei meiner Hardware wirklich erstaunlich gut die Performance.Dagegen bei der Konkurenz kann ich das nicht behaupten.Als ich zuletzt vor ca 3 Monate gespielt habe hatte ich beim einlogen oder porten in bzw Orgrimmar sekundenlange Standbilder.Auch die FPS dort waren trotz ältere Grafik immer deutlich niedriger.

Ein Freund hat sich vor ca 6 Monate ganze neuen PC selbst zusammengestellt,fragt mich bitte nicht nach der Hardware-müsste ihn fragen,aber er hat nicht gekleckert und berichtet das Gleiche.




> Genau - was weisst du überhaupt über die Story von Rift ? Und mal ernsthaft, Tauren Paladine und Untoten Jäger sind eine tolle Story ? - Da habe ich auch gerade auf was Bock bekommen, nämlich WoW zu kündigen. Leider habe ich das schon.




Die Story von Warcraft war zu den RTS-Zeiten noch gut.Blizz hat bei dem MMO versucht es jedem und allem recht zu machen und damit RPG technisch eigentlich das meiste verkorkst.


Rift hat zwar auch eine 08/15 Story (hab die CE Edition hier und Comic inclusive) aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser als das 3 Buschstaben Game.Klar ist dasSubjektiv,muss ich nicht erwähnen oder? 

Wenn ich Story brauche,SWKotoR,Baldurs Gate,DSA (Drakensang etc)Dragon Age und Konsorten.Das Kürzel RPG gehört Blizz längst untersagt,muss aber fairerweise sagen das es auch nicht allzuviel bei RIFT zu suchen hat.

Tauren Paladine sind für mich wie Aborigenes (anm.australische Ureinwohner) mit Chopper unterm Po.Wobei ich das Letzte für wahrscheinlicher halten würde  


Fakt ist,Meinungen sind meistens subjektiv.Den wirklich guten Service (für mich extrem wichtig!),das daß Game einfach Spaß macht kann man nicht totdiskutieren.Soll jeder spielen was ihm/ihr Spaß macht aber wenn mich jemand fragt was ich besser finde sag bzw schreibe ich das!RIFT!

Sollte mal der Service bei RIFT so "absacken" wie bei dem 3 Buchstaben Game werd' ich auch da gehen.

Ein "Bild" vom Spiel kann sich jeder selbst machen dank Trial 



Mfg


----------



## Vaisser (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte in den letzen 3 Wochen drei GM-Anfragen in wow - Länger als 5 Minuten musste ich nie warten bis sich ein GM bei mir meldete und stets das Problem zu meiner Zufriedenheit löste. Bei Rift schreibst ein Ticket und bekommst 3 Wochen später eine standardisierte Email-Nachricht. - Letzlich bevorzugt man aber nicht ein Spiel wegen des besseren Services sondern weil man sich halt heimisch fühlt und eingebunden ist in einem über Jahre hinweg enstandenem Freundeskreis wie bei mir in wow. Anstatt die beiden Spiele gegeneinander ausspielen zu wollen sollte man froh sein über jedes neu auf den Markt gekommene MMO. Konkurrenz ist schon immer gut für den Spieler gewesen. Was vor Jahren kilometerlange Protestschreiben nicht geschafft haben, schafft das kleine Rift im Handumdrehen - so wurde seitens Blizzard angekündigt das das Jägerpet wieder neben dem Mount nebenherläuft - Danke Rift


----------



## Charvez (22. Mai 2011)

peitschi schrieb:


> Mein Rift account liegt seit etwa einer woche auf Eis .
> 
> Warum: ich hatte nichts mehr zu tun :-) wenn du mal 50 bist alle tier 1 und tier 2 Instanzen durch hast, Raids nicht abzusehen sind und Beruf max skill hast stehst du schneller als in wow z.b in der Hauptstadt und langweilst dich
> 
> ...





So schade das auch ist... 

...Ich habe auch mit Rift angefangen und werde warscheinlich niemals zu WoW (welches ich vom Anfang der Gezeiten bis zum Jetzt der Neuzeit spielte) zurückkehren. 

ABER: 
 	Ich muss meinem "Zitierten" zustimmen: Ich habe genau die gleiche erfahrung gemacht.

Rift ist ein schönes Spiel, aber ohne lvl50-Inhalt den ich noch nicht durch habe, werde ich wohl jetzt aufhören müssen.
Ich habe heute gekündigt, weil ich entweder alles schon durch habe, oder sich alles (wie zB Risse) nur noch pausenlos wiederholt.

So werde auch ich wohl auf ein anderes Spiel warten müssen, welches nicht nur beim leveln, sondern auch nach dem leveln, genug Freude in die vielen Stunden vor'm Computer bringt.


Als Abschlussfazit bleibt mir nurnoch zu sagen:
 	Rift ist innovativ und hat etwas zu bieten, es ist eine Konkurrenz zu WoW, aber man darf bei diesem Spiel nicht zuviel Zeit haben und sollte sich beim spielen lieber Zeit lassen...
 	...denn dann ist Rift etwas tolles... Es müsste nur mehr Level haben =) 


EDIT: Was ich noch sagen muss, ich habe genau einen 50er und mache mir auch keinen neuen, nach einmal auf lvl 50 Questen, ist Questen öde geworden und ich bin froh das es vorbei ist.
 	Bei WoW war mir immerhin auch nach dem gefühlten 6. oder 7. lvl 85er Allianzler nicht langweilig geworden... Das ist bedenklich!


----------



## La Saint (23. Mai 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in den letzen 3 Wochen drei GM-Anfragen in wow - Länger als 5 Minuten musste ich nie warten bis sich ein GM bei mir meldete und stets das Problem zu meiner Zufriedenheit löste. Bei Rift schreibst ein Ticket und bekommst 3 Wochen später eine standardisierte Email-Nachricht.



Wobei du vergessen hast zu erwähnen, das der GM die Nachricht mit dem Google-Translator aus dem Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzt hat (womit sie den Unterhaltungswert einer japanischen Anleitung für einen Toaster besitzt) und das die Antwort mit dem Thema überhaupt nichts zu tun hat, das Ticket aber wegen Erledigung geschlossen wird.




Vaisser schrieb:


> Anstatt die beiden Spiele gegeneinander ausspielen zu wollen sollte man froh sein über jedes neu auf den Markt gekommene MMO. Konkurrenz ist schon immer gut für den Spieler gewesen. Was vor Jahren kilometerlange Protestschreiben nicht geschafft haben, schafft das kleine Rift im Handumdrehen - so wurde seitens Blizzard angekündigt das das Jägerpet wieder neben dem Mount nebenherläuft - Danke Rift


Das ich das noch erleben darf ^^. 

6 Wochen hatte ich für mein Pet getankt, statt das Pet für mich, um es von Level 5 auf Level 50 zu bringen. Den weißen Schneeleoparden mit schwarzen Punken passend zu meinem Mount gab es nämlich nur im Startgebiet. Doch dann kam BC mit den schnellen Flugmounts und Blizzard brauchte auf den Servern Rechenleistung. Und 3 Wochen nachdem das Pet endlich 50 war gab es einen unkommentierten Patch, und schon war der Partnerlook weg und die ganze Mühe für die Katz. 

Ok, eine Zeitlang gab es einen Bug. Wenn man aufgemounted im Freien aus einem BG kam, was eigentlich nur in Shattrath möglich war, dann war das Pet auf geheimnisvolle Weise wieder da. Zumindest solange man nicht abmountete. Aber das wurde nach ein paar Wochen weggepatcht. Und dann gab es noch dieses transparente Schneeleopardenpet aus Dunkelküste, das man aus einer Statue rubbeln konnte und das für 15 Minuten neben dem Mount her lief bis es wieder verschwand. Aber da hat man die Droprate der Statuen drastisch verringert.

Mit dieser Aktion hatte Blizzard sich keine Freunde gemacht. Um die Kurve zum Thema zu kriegen. Das ist ein Punkt, den ich bei Rift tatsächlich besser finde. Wenn es doch nur ein wenig mehr unterschiedliche Mounts und Pets gäbe ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## La Saint (24. Mai 2011)

Fyralon schrieb:


> La schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Selten so gelacht. Das war ein schöner Scherz zum Start ins Wochenende. Mir ist übrigens gerade aufgefallen, das Fyralon ein 80%-Anagramm ist. Wenn man das "l" durch ein "b" ersetzt und das "r" wegschmeißt, dann läßt sich Fyralon zu Fanboy umstellen. Das würde dann auch die rosarote Brille erklären.^^
> ...


Gemach. Gemach. Das war kein persönlicher Angriff. Ich konnte nur dem Wortspiel nicht widerstehen.^^

Charakternamen sind außer Diskussion und zu respektieren. Lasaint zum Beispiel ist auch ein Traditionsname. Obwohl ich in jedem Spiel, das für den Charakternamen mehr als 7 Zeichen zuläßt den Namen richtig schreiben könnte, lasse ich ihn so wie er damals entstanden ist. Tradition halt.

Das ich dich in die Nähe eine Fanboys gerückt habe liegt an deiner Behauptung der Trion-Support sei besser als der von Blizzard. Die Haupteigenschaft eines Fanboys ist nämlich die "Betriebsblindheit". Er ist Logik, Fakten und dem Anscheinsbeweis nicht mehr zugänglich. Und das der Trion-Support katastrophal ist, das gilt eigentlich als nicht diskussionsfähig. Weil es sogar die meisten Fanboys zugeben ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (24. Mai 2011)

Jep, der Support ist der Hammer 
WoW hat da noch den derzeit besten, von dem was ich kenne.


----------



## dd2ren (24. Mai 2011)

Gladrock schrieb:


> Leider muss ich sagen, ich finde es im vergleich zu WoW um einiges schlechter.
> 
> - Die Umwelt Find ich nicht stimmig, zieht mich nicht an
> - Das laufen und angreifen der Chars ist viel zu wenig dynamisch und ich empfinde es als langweilig
> ...




Das sind genau auch meine Beobachtungen , die Rifts haben mich auch schon nach dem vierten gelangweilt und bin nicht mehr hin.


Ich bin kein aktiver WoW-Spieler aber WoW ist einfach besser und hatte natürlich auch die Zeit dazu es zu werden.


Das einzige was mir gefallen hatte waren die Farbenspiele bei den Rift´s , aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Dakirah (24. Mai 2011)

Und zum Thema Support - Ich hatte mit dem Trion Support schon paar mal zu tun und finde ihn absolut top. Der großé Vorteil ist, das die Ingame-Tickets auch an die email geschickt werden, was schon sehr hilfreich ist, wenn man mal nicht online ist. Bei Blizzard war bis WotLK, der Support top. Danach hab ich schon bei Standardstickets teilweise 4 Tage auf eine Reaktion gewartet. Der Untergang des Blizzard Support kam mit dem Outsourcen nach Irland und teilweise Fremdfirmen.


----------



## La Saint (24. Mai 2011)

Nur so als Anmerkung: Ich habe gerade mal die offiziellen Foren überflogen. Auf dem Server Brutmutter sind zur Zeit sämtliche NPCs und Mobs weg. Abgesehen davon, dass man jetzt mal genau sehen kann, wieviel Spieler noch da sind (fast keine) schreit die Community seit ca. 2 Stunden nach einem Serverreset, postet im deutschen Forum, postet im englischen Forum, schreibt Ingame-Tickets und schreibt RL-Mails an den Support. Bei Null Reaktion durch Trion. Nennst du so etwas Support?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dakirah (24. Mai 2011)

Zumindest geht das Forum bei Rift, was man gestern von WoW nicht behaupten kann. War schon geil, die WoW Community wie für jeden Post einen eigenen Tread aufmachen wurde. Ausserdem bist du wohl nicht auf Brutmutter, sondern interpretierst deien persönliche Meinung da rein.  Hast du den eigene Erfahrung mit Trion gemacht oder sind das hier alles nur Sockenpuppen-Posts. Zumal, du die Lösung der Spieler als richtig erachtest, ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen. Im übrigen beschwerst du dich über angebenliche 2 Stunden. Da kann man in WoW ganz andre Dimensionen erleben mit Realmpool abstürzen und Mass-Disconnect ohne tagelange Anwort von Blau.


----------



## La Saint (24. Mai 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ausserdem bist du wohl nicht auf Brutmutter, sondern interpretierst deien persönliche Meinung da rein. Hast du den eigene Erfahrung mit Trion gemacht oder sind das hier alles nur Sockenpuppen-Posts. Zumal, du die Lösung der Spieler als richtig erachtest, ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen. Im übrigen beschwerst du dich über angebenliche 2 Stunden. Da kann man in WoW ganz andre Dimensionen erleben mit Realmpool abstürzen und Mass-Disconnect ohne tagelange Anwort von Blau.


Keine Ahnung, wovon du redest. Welche Lösung von welchen Spielern meinst du?

Übrigens sind es inzwischen 3 Stunden. Die deutsche Forenmoderation (nicht der technische Support) ist gerade aus der Mittagspause zurückgekommen und hat in die USA weitergegeben, daß der Server hängt. Dort ist jetzt mitten in Nacht. Mal sehen was als nächstes passiert.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Cerom (24. Mai 2011)

Zu Wow kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hatte WOW vom Anfang an gespielt. Zum Schluß nur noch wegen der vielen Bekanntschaften. Gab da nichts was mich vom Hocker riß. Es war langweilig, häßlich und zum Schluß war es schon fast lachhaft einfach. Als dann Aion in Deutschland startete fing ich damit an.

Natürlich war ich auf Riff dann neugierig. Aber länger als eine halbe Stunde hab ich es da nicht ausgehalten. Schon die Grafik stieß mich ab. Gerade davon hatte ich mir was versprochen, schließlich wurde das ja in vielen Ankündigungen und Foren erwähnt. Ich hatte wohl nur überlesen das dies im Vergleich zu WoW war. Ansonsten bin ich in der kurzen Zeit ja nicht weit gekommen. Gleich zu Anfang war ich sehr verwundert wie komisch häßlich mein Char aussah. Ich hab da versucht alle Möglichkeiten auszuprobieren, nur viele waren das ja nicht. Aber auch die paar Animationen (Kampf, Bewegung) die ich sah haben mir absolut nicht gefallen.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2011)

Offtopic entfernt. 

@Dakirah
Bitte unterlasse die Anfeindungen gegenüber LaSaint. Er hat klar herausgestellt, wie es zu dem - wenn auch grammatikalisch falschen - Namen kam und darüber braucht es keine Diskussion über fehlende Fremdsprachenkenntnisse.


Weitere Versuche auf diese Weise einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen, werden mit einer Verwarnung und oder Schreibsperren geahndet.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (24. Mai 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Zu Wow kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hatte WOW vom Anfang an gespielt. Zum Schluß nur noch wegen der vielen Bekanntschaften. Gab da nichts was mich vom Hocker riß. Es war langweilig, häßlich und zum Schluß war es schon fast lachhaft einfach. Als dann Aion in Deutschland startete fing ich damit an.
> 
> Natürlich war ich auf Riff dann neugierig. Aber länger als eine halbe Stunde hab ich es da nicht ausgehalten. Schon die Grafik stieß mich ab. Gerade davon hatte ich mir was versprochen, schließlich wurde das ja in vielen Ankündigungen und Foren erwähnt. Ich hatte wohl nur überlesen das dies im Vergleich zu WoW war. Ansonsten bin ich in der kurzen Zeit ja nicht weit gekommen. Gleich zu Anfang war ich sehr verwundert wie komisch häßlich mein Char aussah. Ich hab da versucht alle Möglichkeiten auszuprobieren, nur viele waren das ja nicht. Aber auch die paar Animationen (Kampf, Bewegung) die ich sah haben mir absolut nicht gefallen.




Ich finde durchaus, dass Trion den hohen Erwartungen an die Grafik entsprochen hat. Nur Aion sehe ich hier weiter vorne. Wobei in diesem Spiel dafür andere, weitaus grössere Fehler zu suchen sind. Aber das lassen wir jetzt hier mal aussen vor. ;-)
WoW hat eine Grafik? Das ist mir persönlich noch gar nie aufgefallen. WoW ist Comic Stil. Das muss einem liegen, dann passt das auch. Die Ansprüche der Spieler an WoW sind nicht besonders gross, was die Grafik anbelangt. Sonst würden es nicht so viele schon so ewig lang zocken. WoW hat andere Reize, welche zweifelsohne langsam ausgelutscht sind. Zumindest bei mir.
Die Möglichkeiten, in Rift einen Char zu formen, find ich persönlich gigantisch. So wird jeder Char individuell. Bei WoW rannte doch jeder zweite mit fast dem selben Gesicht herum wie meine Spielfigur. In Rift ist dies deutlich besser gelöst, was mir sehr gut gefällt.
Was du gegen die Animationen hast, ist mir schleierhaft. Bei WoW war das immer so übertrieben gestaltet. Mit einem halben Salto durch die Luft oder weiss der Geier. Bei Rift wirkt das ganz anders und viel edler. :-)


----------



## Vaisser (24. Mai 2011)

@Funny - Meinen Zwergen kann ich eigentlich nicht normal gehen lassen ohne Schreikämpfe zu kriegen. Ja wenn er ein Roboter wäre oder Frankenstein ginge das - also edel ist anderst

* 
*


----------



## Cerom (24. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube es kommt einfach daher womit man die Grafik vergleicht. Im Gegenstatz zu WoW ist die Rift Grafik sehr gut. Nur schon als WoW anfing fand ich die Grafik schon häßlich. Sie war schon damals weit von dem entfernt was möglich war. Aber am schlimmsten fand ich diese T-Sets, besonders T2 war da extrem häßlich. Ich hatte mich damals sehr darüber gewundert das es viele gab die sogar schön fanden Nur im Endgame musste man die ja sogar tragen. Irgendeine Veränderung lies Blizzard nie zu.

Und natürlich ist Grafik nicht das was ein MMO ausmacht. Aber allzu kraß darf der Unterschied dann auch nicht sein. Und im Vergleich zu Aion ist, zumindest mir, der Unterschied zu kraß, da sind extrem Unterschiede. Ich glaube keiner der die Grafik von Aion gewohnt ist kann an der von Rifft irgendetwas finden.


----------



## Deadwool (24. Mai 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Aber am schlimmsten fand ich diese T-Sets, besonders T2 war da extrem häßlich. Ich hatte mich damals sehr darüber gewundert das es viele gab die sogar schön fanden


Bei den T-Sets am Anfang war das halt so dass man sich die noch über mehrere Wochen oder Monate erarbeitet hatte. Da war man dann so froh wenn man es endlich zusammen hatte dass man es einfach schön finden musste. Aber ganz ehrlich, mir hat das Jäger T2 wirklich gut gefallen. Dafür fand ich das T1 grauenhaft. Aber eben da kam das erwähnte schönwünschen dazu. Als diese grässlichen Schultern dann endlich für mich gedropt waren, platzte ich fast vor Stolz ^^


----------



## myadictivo (25. Mai 2011)

also ich finde die animationen im vergleich zu anderen mmorpgs doch garnicht mal so schlecht. ich dürfte so ziemlich jedes angespielt haben. wenn ich an warhammer online oder herr der ringe denke, sind die laufanimationen dort doch wirklich nicht besonders hübsch.
ich hab sogar bei herr der ringe ein "wtf, was soll das" erinnerungsfetzen im hirn, als da am anfang der nazgul auf dem pferd in ner zwischensequenz erscheint.

die grafik von rift find ich jetzt auch passend. wow würd ich nichtmal pauschal als unbedingt detailarme comiclook grafik abtun. die hat durchaus auch ihre reize (also ich fand selbst schon zu classic manche gebiete einfach geil gemacht und mit cata gabs sogar noch mehr kinnlade runter effekte).
wirklich negativ hab ich da auch nur warhammer in erinnerung, als extrem detailarme geschichte (erst kürzlich wieder kurz reingeguckt und erschrocken). rift spielt da schon auch in der age of conan liga find ich. vom charakterdesign bin ich auch überzeugt. ich bin aber auch niemand der 2 stunden damit verbringt seinen char zu erschaffen. auf jeden fall bietet es mehr als wow mit seinen 5 frisuren und gesichtern.

aber ist doch auch alles geschmacksache. persönlich konnte ich mit aion auch nix anfangen. habs bis kurz vor level 20 gepsielt glaub ich. dann gingen mir die immer gleichen kampfanimationen und sounds so dermaßen auf den zeiger, dass ichs hab sein lassen


----------



## Sucoon (25. Mai 2011)

Was amcht Rift besser als Wow oder umgekehrt.

Ich habe 4 Jahre Wow gespielt und bin jetzt auf Rift umgestiegen.

Vom Support her, nehmen sich die Spiele nicht viel. Abhängig vom Problemfall habe ich bei Wow selber shcon bis zu 2 wochen auf die Lösung meines Problems warten müssen.

Nach 4 Jahrne Wow, nach 5 85er hochleveln und 3 Item resets bei dem die item spirale jedes aml von vorn beginnt langweilt mich wow nur noch. Ich mach keine dailys und farme nicht, dafür ist mir die zeit zu schade, da geh ich lieber länger arbeiten (rl). daher ist das einzige was ich ingame in wow mache raiden. 


bei rift bin ich jetzt auf lvl 48 mit meinem main und auf lvl 32 mit menem second. aufgrund der neuen umgebung macht das questen mehr spass als bei wow, wo man jede quest mitlerweile schon 5 mal gemacht hat und die gebiete noch öfter gesehen hat.

Rift und WoW gleichen sich sehr stark, Menüführung, Systeme wie zb handwerk, usw sind sehr ähnlich wodurch man keine große umstellungszeit hat und gleich loslegen kann.

der wichtigste unterschied zwischne rift und wow sind die bosskämpfe (soweit ich die bisher mitbekommen habe) und die addons.

da ich in wow mit standard ui und minimalen addons spiele vermisse ich in rift nichts. Die probleme anderer mitspieler in wow nach einem patch, probleme wie "ich kann nicht mehr heilen, mein healbot geht nicht mehr" wird es in rift nicht geben. raids die ausgefallen sind, weil bei der hälfte der leute die addons nicht mehr gingen, kann ich mitlerweile nicht mehr an 2 händen abzählen.

thema Bosstaktiken. in wow sind die Bosstaktiken auf addons ausgelegt. Spielen nach ansagen und farben. Ohne Addons schafft vielleicht 1% aller spieler einen anspruchsfollen Boss, Lichking Hero im 25er ohne Addon?
rift hat kein deadly boss mod oder dergleichen, dementsprechend sind die bosstaktiken einfacher gestaltet im vergleich zu wow. was sie aber deswegen nicht anspruchslos macht.

Fazit: solange Rift wie auch Wow genug Content nachschieben kann, wird das spiel auch interessant bleiben. Rift ist Causual freundlicher angelegt, kein stress mit addons, wenn man diese eh nur als notwendiges übel betrachtet.


----------



## DeathDragon (25. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele derzeit Rift und WoW. Das liegt daran, dass ich Rift vor kurzem angefangen habe um es zu testen und in WoW noch Raide. Ausser den 1-2 Raids pro Woche hält mich derzeit jedoch nichts in WoW, da für mich das Spiel ausgelutscht ist. Ich hatte 6 Jahre Spass in WoW und so langsam bin ich eben mit der Schiene die Blizzard fährt nichtmehr zufrieden bzw. habe ich irgendwie schon alles gesehen. Deshalb habe ich Rift angetestet und möchte mal den direkten Vergleich zwischen WoW und Rift liefern. Da ich weder Rift noch WoW Fanboy bin, zumindest aus meiner Sicht  hoffe ich doch einen anständigen Vergleich hinzukriegen. Ich habe in Rift erst bis lvl 25 gezockt und kann deshalb den Endcontent sowie den hier bereits lang diskutierten Support leider nicht vergleichen. Nur soviel, der Support bei Blizzard hat seit Classic stetig nachgelassen. Ich erinnere mich noch wie die GM's immer innerhalb einer Stunde geantwortet haben und selbst direkt Einfluss aufs Spiel genommen haben. Zurzeit bekomme ich für die meisten Tickets Standartantworten, welche Tage zu spät kommen und meistens nur halbwegs richtig sind. Zwar sind die GM's meistens nett trotzdem kam ich mir manchmal etwas verarscht vor. Hier ein Beispielticket:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, der GM war zwar ziemlich nett, jedoch kam ich mir nach dem Ticket wie ein Kleinkind vor. So im Stil: Ja haste Bäuerchen gemacht. Ja das haste toll gemacht.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich versuche das hier etwas gut auszuführen und die Vor- Nachteile zu vergleichen.

Grafik - WoW

Die Grafik in WoW ist reine Geschmackssache. (Ich habe damals WC3 gezockt und mir gefällt die "Comic"grafik immernoch.
Zu damaligen Zeiten erforderte WoW kaum Leistung und man brauchte keinen High End PC für das Game, was ein riesen Vorteil war.
Zurzeit ist die Grafik jedoch bereits veraltet. Rift läuft bei viel besserer Grafik als WoW flüssiger. Die Grafik ist einfach veraltet und selbst Beautypacks(Die Informatiker hier werden die Anspielung hoffentlich verstehen ;-)) helfen da nicht viel weiter.
Die Charaktererstellung war schon zu damaligen Zeiten bereits nicht sehr vielseitig. Ich hatte kurz vorher Everquest 2 gespielt und da gab es bereits vielmehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten
Sehr viele Items sehen gleich aus und dies kann zu Verwirrungen führen. Im Inventar 3 mal "dasselbe" item zu haben ist nicht sehr nützlich
Die Raiditems sehen immer gleich aus. Im Endgame sehen also alle irgendwie gleich aus. Es gibt pro Rüstungsklasse ca 3 Sets. Die unterscheiden sich immernur in der Farbe. Dadurch sehen im Endcontent alle gleich aus. Im PvP sowie für die Imbaroxxor in OG steher und Gearchecker ist dies natürlich toll. Aber wer Individualität bei seinem Charakter will ist hier fehl am Platz.
Die Mobs sehen meist auch gleich aus und unterscheiden sich nur in ihrer Grösse. Pro Addon kommen meistens 20 neue Mobs hinzu mit einem neuen Aussehen.
Grafik - Rift
Leider spiele ich derzeit noch nicht solange Rift und ich kann den direkten Vergleich nur schwer liefern. Ich wäre froh wenn längere Riftzocker hier beim Vergleich etwas mithelfen könnten.

Die Grafik in Rift ist extrem detailliert.
Die erforderliche Leistung hält sich in Grenzen und wie oben erwähnt läuft es fast flüssiger als WoW
Die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für Charaktere ist extrem vielseitig. Ich hätte mir zwar mehr Frisuren/Bärte gewünscht, aber anscheinend ist ein Barbier geplant.
Die Items unterscheiden sich bisher extrem im Aussehen. Leider fehlt mir hier die Erfahrung und dies kann noch ändern
Wie die Raiditems Aussehen weiss ich leider nicht. Jedoch lassen sich die Rüstungen einfärben und soviel ich mitbekommen habe, kann man andere Ausrüstung über sein Set legen und so im Aussehen varieren. Dies forder natürlich die Individualität.
Die Vielseitigkeit der Mobs ist in Rift ebenfalls nicht extrem gross. Viele Mobs sehen ebenfalls hier identisch aus. Ebenfalls sind Effekte auf den Mobs zurzeit nicht sichtbar. Zum Beispiel entwaffne ich einen Oger mit einem riesen Zweihandkolben. Er kriegt den Debuff "Entwaffnet" haut mich aber weiterhin mit einem riesen Kolben klein

Questing - WoW

Die Quests in WoW sind extrem vielseitig und versetzen einen in die Welt hinein.
Bei Farmquests müssen nicht bestimmte Mobs gekillt werden sondern Mobgruppen. z.B. heisst es nicht kille 10 Syndikatschurken, 4 Syndikatmagier und 10 Syndikatkrieger sondern kille 20 Syndikatanhänger.
Die Farmquest halten sich in Grenzen. Es werden wenige Items bzw Mobs benötigt.
Der Questfluss ist fliessend und man muss eigentlich nie viel hin und herlaufen/reiten. Meistens kriegt man vor Ort die Folgequest und muss nicht hin und zurückreiten.
Man wird im Lowlvl Bereich zwischen den diversen Questpunkten hingeführt und muss nicht laufen. Im höheren Bereich halten sich die Laufwege ebenfalls in Grenzen.
Durch Phasing sieht man die Veränderung in den diversen Questzonen und hat auch etwas erreicht.
Die Quests lesen sich fliessend und sind recht interessant und auch spezifisch. So haben Goblinquests viel Wortwitz und Untotenquests sind extrem düster.
Das Balancing im Lowlvl Bereich ist Katastrophal!! Mit einem lvl 9 Paladin stirbt man bei zwei Mobs schnell mal. Als lvl 9 Schamane kann man einfach alles umhauen ohne oom zu gehen
Questing - Rift

Die Quests in Rift sind ehrlich gesagt eine extreme Enttäuschung bisher.
Es gibt viel zu viele Farmquests.
Es müssen immerwieder diverse spezifische Mobs gelegt werden. Und das teils mehrmals im selben Gebiet. Im Stil gehe in Lager x und töte 10 kleine Oger. Folgequest gehe in dasselbe Lager und töte 10 grosse Oger.
Man muss viel zuviel zwischen den einzelnen Questzonen reisen. Sie sind zuweit auseinander. Ebenfalls muss man mehrmals hin und herreiten für die Folgequests.
Von Phasing habe ich bisher noch gar nichts mitbekommen bzw. ist nicht existent. Dies wäre in Rift jedoch auch störend!
Die Quests sind leider nicht sehr inovativ und mir verging nach einer Weile die Lust am lesen. Ich las dann nur noch die als "episch" oder "story" markierten Texte.
Das Balancing ist im lowlvl Bereich um einiges besser gestaltet als in WoW
Es sind teilweise zuviele Mobs auf einem Haufen. Dies ist teilweise störend, da man nur langsam vorankommt. Jedoch macht es das Questen auch interessanter, da man schnell adden und dabei draufgehen kann.
Der Respawn von Mobs ist zu kurz gehalten. Töte ich einen Mob um einen Krug daneben zu looten, ist der Mob nach dem Looten bereits wieder da.
Welt - WoW

Die Zonen in WoW sind sehr schön designd und extrem abwechslungsreich.
Das Reisen zwischen den Gebieten ist durch viele Flugpunkte extrem vereinfacht.
Es gibt viele Friedhöfe und man muss nicht lange zu seinem Leichnam laufen.
Durch das setzen des Ruhesteins in jedem Kaff und dem 15min cd. ist man schnell wieder zurück im Lager
Das Flugmount hat jedoch viel vom Flair zerstört. Open PVP ist nichtmehr existent. Man sieht die einzelnen Gebiete kaum noch, sondern überfliegt sie einfach.
Welt - Rift

Die Zonen in Rift gefallen mir bisher auch ziemlich gut. Jedoch unterscheiden sie sich die einzelnen Zonen weniger. Dafür sind sie jedoch authentischer als in WoW eingerichtet. (Nördlich vom Brachland direkt ein riesen Wald ist nicht sehr realistisch.)
Das reisen zwischen den Orten ist bisher leider ein riesen Nachteil in Rift. Es gibt zuwenig Portale um zwischen den Zonen zu wechseln. Ich kam in das zweite Questgebiet und musste das halbe Gebiet durchquesten um zu einem neuen Portal zu kommen. Ich wollte aber schon früher in eine Hauptstadt um das Inventar zu leeren/neue Fähigkeiten zu lernen. Dafür hätte ich jedoch mindestens 10-15min reiten müssen.
In Rift gibt es ebenfalls viele Friedhöfe und man ist schnell bei seiner Leiche. Zusätzlich muss man 1x pro Stunde nicht zur Leiche laufen sondern kann direkt dort neu "aufstehen"
Es gibt kein Flugmount in Rift (Meiner Meinung nach ein riesen Vorteil)
Gameplay - WoW

WoW spielt extrem flüssig. Es gibt extrem viele Funktionen, welche einem das Spielen vereinfachen. Mittels Shift alles Plündern. Shift den Briefkasten leeren...
Ebenfalls gibt es viele Addons welche einem das Spielen erleichtern. Jedoch führt dies auch zu diversen Nachteilen!
- Bossmods kauen einem regelrecht die Taktik vor. Steht man in einer Voidzone steht die gross auf dem Bildschirm. Einen zwei Sekunden Cast nicht zu unterbrechen ist fast unmöglich da es gross und blau auf dem Bildschirm steht
- Recount führte zu einem regelrechten virtuellen Schwanzvergleich und es gibt nur noch DIE Skillung und DER Wert. Man ist extrem eingeschränkt in der Charaktergestaltung
- Omen finde ich dafür jedoch wieder extrem nützlich. Es vereinfacht zwar das Tanken jedoch vermisse ich es in Rift regelrecht. Dort fehlt mir schlichtweg der Überblick
Gameplay - Rift

Hier hat Rift leider noch seine Macken. Dies wird aber mit der Zeit warscheinlich verbessert.
Es gibt keine Addons, was teilweise vorteilhaft ist, teilweise jedoch lästig. So ist man über einen fehlenden Bossmod/dmg Meter froh, vermisst aber Gui anpassungen oder andere nützliche Items.
Rift spielt sich leider noch etwas "klobig". Dies liegt zum Teil an der fehlenden Erfahrung mit Rift und teilweise am noch nicht ganz ausgereiften Gameplay. So sehe ich als Tank z.B. nur schwer wenn ein DD aggro hat (ausser in einer Raidgruppe). Visiere mit Tab zuweit entfernte Mobs an und muss erstmal durch die halbe Ini taben um wieder bei den aktuellen Mobs angelangt zu sein etc.
Die Klassen spielen sich viel schwerer als in WoW. Man hat individuellere Resourcen und kann so anders spielen. Man hat nicht nur Wut oder nur Mana. Ebenfalls ist man durch die Talentbäume extrem frei in der Gestaltungsmöglichkeit seiner Klasse. So sagte gestern der Healer in der Ini: Sagmal schurke haste keinen Hunterspec?
Die Klassen sind teilweise extrem von WoW abgekupfert. So spielt sich ein Paladintank genau wie ein Warritank (Man hat einen normalen Spott, einen Aoe Spott, man hat einen Sturmangriff, man hat eine Berserkerwut, man hat einen Hammer um einen Gegner zu stunen...)
Instanzen - Rift

Die Instanzen sind extrem vielseitig und interessant gestaltet. Es gibt diverse Events, welche die Inis nochmals interessanter machen. Im Reich der Feen z.B. taucht plötzlich Nebel auf und man sieht die Gegnergruppen nichtmehr.
Die Instanzen sind schon am Anfang etwas anspruchsvoller und verlangen etwas an Taktik
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen steigt stetig und fliessend an. So war die erste Instanz noch relativ einfach. Bei der dritten hatte wir aber schon diverse Wipes
Instanzen - WoW

Die Instanzen sind extrem langweilig. Es geht immer nur im Trash killen und danach Boss legen. Trash killen Boss legen. Es gibt nur in wenigen Instanzen irgendwelche Events.
Die ersten Instanzen sind viel zu einfach und man lernt überhaupt nichts über Gruppenspiel. Es wird reingegangen gebombt und merkt dann plötzlich, dass ja der Endboss schon down ist.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist viel zu abgestuft. Die Inis werden schwerer und dann wieder einfacher um plötzlich viel schwerer zu werden.
Raids - WoW
Raids - Rift
Zu dem Thema kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Darum kann ich auch keinen Vergleich anstellen.

Storyline - WoW

Die Quests erzählen interessante Storys und sind abwechslungsreich. Man wird in die Welt regelrecht hineingeführt
Es gibt viele offene Fragen, was interessante Diskussionen über die Welt zulassen.
Es gibt diverse Fehler in der Storyline! (Ja die gibt es. Laut Wc3 ist Illidan am Frostthron gestorben. Muradin wurde von Frostmourne niedergestreckt. Kaelthas stirbt in einem Addon sogar 2x. Wenn jemand tot am Boden liegt und ich seinen Torso looten kann, dann ist der auch Tod.) Magier Nachtelfen sind eine regelrechte Vergewaltigung der Story. Heilige Kühe wurden zwar logisch integriert, hinterlassen jedoch trotzdem einen bitteren Beigeschmack)
Man muss sich teilweise Bücher kaufen um die Geschichte zu begreifen.
Storyline - Rift
Hier fehlt mir ebenfalls die Erfahrung


----------



## Lari (25. Mai 2011)

Sucoon schrieb:


> da ich in wow mit standard ui und minimalen addons spiele vermisse ich in rift nichts. Die probleme anderer mitspieler in wow nach einem patch, probleme wie "ich kann nicht mehr heilen, mein healbot geht nicht mehr" wird es in rift nicht geben. raids die ausgefallen sind, weil bei der hälfte der leute die addons nicht mehr gingen, kann ich mitlerweile nicht mehr an 2 händen abzählen.



Auch so eine Urban Legend.
Als ich WoW spielte war mein UI weit ab eines Standard-UIs und trotzdem kaum Probleme gehabt nach einem Patch. Klar, hier und da funktionierte mal etwas nicht, aber spielen war als Heiler sowie DD immer möglich. Auch wurden die bekannten Addons sehr sehr zügig geupdated, zum Teil schon vor dem EU-Patch.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Auch so eine Urban Legend.
> Als ich WoW spielte war mein UI weit ab eines Standard-UIs und trotzdem kaum Probleme gehabt nach einem Patch. Klar, hier und da funktionierte mal etwas nicht, aber spielen war als Heiler sowie DD immer möglich. Auch wurden die bekannten Addons sehr sehr zügig geupdated, zum Teil schon vor dem EU-Patch.



Spielen ja, aber nicht raiden , weil kaum einer seine Figuren selbst führen konnte/kann.
 Es ging halt seit Sunwell nicht mehr darum, was man kann, sondern wie schnell man die neueste Ausrüstung abgreift...


----------



## Lari (25. Mai 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Spielen ja, aber nicht raiden , weil kaum einer seine Figuren selbst führen konnte/kann.
> Es ging halt seit Sunwell nicht mehr darum, was man kann, sondern wie schnell man die neueste Ausrüstung abgreift...



Natürlich red ich vom raiden. Auch das klappte.


----------



## La Saint (25. Mai 2011)

Das Problem bei allen Aussagen bezüglich MMORP-Grafik ist, das immer ein Summenurteil abgegeben wird. Und das jeder eine andere Gewichtung bei den Einzelpunkten hat. Eigentlich müßte man den Oberbegriff "Grafik" in seine Bestandteile zerlegen und die dann eins zu eins vergleichen.

Für mich besteht "Grafik" aus folgenden Punkten, wobei ich schon einiges zusammengefaßt habe:

- Aussehen des Charakters und der NPCs
- Vielfalt und Individualität bei der Charaktererstellung
- Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten des Charakters mittels Farbe, Skins und Gardrobe
- Harmonie in der Charakteroptik
- Aussehen der Tiere, Pets, Reittiere und Monster
- Glaubwürdigkeit der Tiere, Reittiere und Monster
- Lauf-, Bewegungs- und Kampfanimationen des Charakters und der NPCs
- Lauf-, Bewegungs- und Kampfanimationen der Tiere, Reittiere und Monster
- Vielfalt bei Tieren, Mobs, Pets, Reittieren und NPCs
- Lichteffekte (Kampf, Zauber, Portale usw.)
- Plausibiltät, Glaubwürdigkeit und Attraktivität der Landschaft (Berge, Wüsten, Wälder usw.)
- Animation der Landschaft (Wassereffekte, bewegtes Gras, bewegte Büsche/Bäume usw.)
- Exotische und konsistente Archiktekturen bei Gebäuden, Dörfern und Städten
- Ambiente (Vögel, fallende Blätter, Beleuchtung, Spuren im Sand/Schnee usw.)
- Glaubwürdige Wettereffekte (Regen, Sturm, Schnee, Nebel usw.)
- Tag/Nachtzyklus mit Effekten (Sonnenaufgang, -untergang, Sterne, Planeten usw.)
- Passender Sound (ok, das ist jetzt nicht Grafik, gehört aber zum Gesamtbild).

Mein persönliches Ranking basierend auf den obigen Einzelpunkten

*Aion*
Vielfältigeste und detailierteste Charaktererstellung ever. Skins und Farben zur Individualisieung. Ästhetik beim Rüstungdesign. Attraktive und abwechslungsreiche Welt mit gutem Ambiente. Bestes Gesamtbild

*Rift*
Brauchbare Charaktererstellung, interessante und abwechslungsreiche Landschaften. Gutes Gesamtbild

*Wow*
Hervorragendes Ambiente, nahezu perfekte Animationen, extreme Vielfalt bei Tiere, Mobs und NPCs. Punktet vor allem in den B-Kriterien. Dort aber gewaltig.

*AoC*
Großartige und abwechslungsreiche Landschaften, interessante Architekturen


cu
Lasaint


----------



## MrJackDaniel (25. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es so schonmal gesagt wurde, aber bei Rift hat auch das LVLn ein wenig Anspruch.

Bei WoW hast du deinen full-Erbstück equippten Twink und killst bis LVL 10 alles via One-Hit.

Wenn du ne Klasse bist, die Tanken kann á la Krieger, Paladin kannste ab LVL 30 auch locker 5-6 Mobbs plätten.

Sobald der Warri "Siegesrausch" hat is er unsterblich - du darfst nur nicht so viel pullen, das es die Menge schafft dich zu töten, bevor du "1"!!! Mobb down hast - ist ein Mobb down -> Siegesrausch -> fast volle HP!

Das ganze in Combi mit Heilrooms und man pullt locker mal 10 Mobbs ohne umzukippen!

Bei Rift pullste 3 Mobbs und musst schon beten!

Frostmages haben es fast genau so leicht, nur muss man die ein wenig spielen können!

Hunter (BM) lvln ist auch ne Brain-AFK-Sache 

Jo, allein n paar Stoffies sind vll als Heiler ein bissl anspruchsvoll zu lvln ...


----------



## Lari (25. Mai 2011)

Dann hattest du nur keinen vernünftigen Level-Build.
Und einen Twink in WoW mit dem Main in Rift zu vergleichen ist auch nicht das Wahre.

Ich hab beim Leveln ab etwa Level 32 einzelne Gegner in Sekunden zerfetzt. Da konnten auch welche adden, die Lebensdauer eines Mobs lag bei unter 5 Sekunden.
Das Leveln ist nun wirklich nicht besser oder schlechter als in WoW, durch die Risse und Invasionen aber abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## Sethek (26. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Leveln ist nun wirklich nicht besser oder schlechter als in WoW, durch die Risse und Invasionen aber abwechslungsreicher.


Daraus entnehme ich, dass für dich Abwechslung kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist? Gut, dann machts dir ja nix aus, bis level 205 ca. 295023946 mal den Gegner "sickly goblin" abzumurksen, wa? 

zum Thema an sich: Die Frage ist echt fürn Popo, denn sie suggeriert, Rift wäre "besser" als WoW, und das hier in DIESEM Forum muss zwangsläufig zu einer Invasion der Blizzard-Fundis führen. Bei der Bewertung, welches MMO nun "besser" sei, spielen derart viele individuelle Gründe mit, dass sie sich objektiv nie treffen lassen wird. Will man die Anwesenheit von Freunden, die Vereinbarkeit des eigenen Privatlebens bzw der Arbeitszeiten mit den Wartungsarbeiten, das Gildenangebot auf dem eigenen meist zufällig gewählten Server, die verschiedenen Bezahlweisen- und Modelle abhängig vom jeweilig benutzten Kreditinstitut, die Lage der Server im Verhältnis zum Wohnort...undsoweiterundsofort.

Was man denke ich konstatieren kann ist, dass sich der Hersteller sehr stark am Marktführer orientiert hat. Das ist nichts schlechtes, denn wenn man gutes und bewährtes nicht verbessern KANN, kopiert mans halt. Dazu noch ein paar eigene interessante Ideen und sogar die in WAR nicht funktionierenden PQs funktionabel und spaßbringend integriert. Macht für mich, kombiniert mit dem einzigartigen look, der zwischen Mittelerde, Morrowind, Final Fantasy und Tentakel-Hentai schwankt, ein rundum vielversprechendes Gesamtpaket. Wohin die Reise geht wird sich in den Monaten nach dem Sommerloch zeigen. Dazu isses jetzt noch zu früh.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Mai 2011)

naja ich find leveln in rift schon auch anspruchsvoller. die mobdichte ist höher, der respawn auch recht flott. mit mit meinem schurken hatte ich da schon öfters mal probleme oder hab das zeitliche gesegnet (je nach built). meistens hab ich eh nur "grüne" gegner in angriff genommen, gelb oder rot war schon knifflig, wenns zu nem add kam. aber vll bin ich auch einfach unfähig, aber ich fands ganz okay und hab nur 4-5x in die tischkante gebissen


----------



## joeranimo (26. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Leveln ist nun wirklich nicht besser oder schlechter als in WoW, durch die Risse und Invasionen aber abwechslungsreicher.



ich muss sagen, dass ich das lvln durch risse und invasionen nur nerviger fand, natürlich sind sie ein feature des spiels und ich will beides nicht schlecht machen, abert da ich eher langsam lvl gibt es kaum leute,
die auch mal die risse schließen und die invasionen und stützpunkte umhauen.
letzten endes machte ich um beides einen großen bogen und ärgerte mich laufend, dass mein questhub mal wieder von einer invasion überlaufen wurde.
wenn ich jetzt mal rein vom lvln ausgehe würde ich wohl jederzeit wow wählen (ganz unabhängig davon wie schnell ich wie viele mobs legen kann, oder welches twinkeq man zur verfügung hat), denn
die quests sind dort meiner meinung nach einfach liebevoller gestaltet und bieten auch mal abwechselung, wie zb auf nem kodo sitzend ne karawane verteidigen mit nem gewehr, oder nem flugzeug goblins vom himmel holen.
sowas hat mir in rift sehr gefehlt, denn da gabs größtenteils "sammel dies und kille nebenbei das"-quests.


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2011)

Sethek schrieb:


> Daraus entnehme ich, dass für dich Abwechslung kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist? Gut, dann machts dir ja nix aus, bis level 205 ca. 295023946 mal den Gegner "sickly goblin" abzumurksen, wa?



Wie du darauf kommst ist mir ein Rätsel. Mir hat es unheimlich Spaß gemacht neben den normalen Quests bei einer Invasion während der Levelphase als Tank vorne zu stehen, mit einem Raid im Nacken Angreifer abzuwehren und am Ende den Endboss umzuklatschen. Da verfliegt eine Stunde wie nichts, man bekommt Equip und Erfahrung.
Das bietet WoW nicht.
Und beim Questen brauch ich persönlich keine Abwechslung. Habe mich damit abgefunden, dass Quests Töte X, Sammel Y und ab und mal was spezielleres sind. Abwechslung brauch ich dann aber dabei, wie ich level. Über Quests, Instanzen und Risse/Invasionen. Da bietet Rift nunmal mehr.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab - mit dem Skill Siegesrausch - den man jetzt schon ab LVL 5 bekommt als Warri glaub ich wenns hochkommt von 5-85 5x was getrunken, bei Rift stehste als Krieger alle 2-3 Mobbs d und trinkst!!!

Ich guck mir gern an, wie du es als Krieger packst 6-7 Mobbs 2 LVL über die beim Rift in der LVL-Phase zu killen ) ohne Heiltränke, etc...


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Mai 2011)

Wie war denn das beim Krieger damals, als WoW 3 Monate auf dem Markt war? Konnte er da auch 10 Mobs binden und überleben?


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Level du hast, aber es gibt für den Krieger in Rift eine ziemlich geniale Levelskilung ab etwa Level 28 wenn ich nicht irre.
Man killt mit der Skillung zwar keine 5 -6 Mobs auf einmal, dafür brauchst du aber auch nur 3 Skills pro Mob und er liegt im Dreck, wenn er nicht sogar schon nach 3 Sekunden/2 Skills inklusive off-GCD Proccs im Dreck liegt.


----------



## Wuhuu (26. Mai 2011)

Das Leveln in WoW classic und Burning Crusade war cool, in WotlK nur noch zum Teil, in Cata naja!!! 
Es gab halt keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mehr, keine pats, elite etc. man flog einfach irgendwo hin und fertig. 
Das Leveln in Rift bringt Spass, kann richtig fordernd sein.


----------



## Kafka (26. Mai 2011)

klick mich <----- Das dürfte doch alles sagen. Diese funktionen sind zwar für die Meisten unnütz, aber sie werden einfach für low rein gepatcht. Wohingegen Blizzard die User mit jeder kleinen Neuerung an den Geldbeutel will. Und genau deswegen ist RIFT besser als WoW! Trion macht sich gedanken um die User und nicht wie sie den Usern möglichst viel Geld abnähmen können!


----------



## myadictivo (26. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie war denn das beim Krieger damals, als WoW 3 Monate auf dem Markt war? Konnte er da auch 10 Mobs binden und überleben?



hehe..ich war teilweise mit 70 zu bc zeiten noch froh wenn ich 1nen mob down bekommen hab ohne danach verband/essen benutzen zu müssen


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> klick mich <----- Das dürfte doch alles sagen. Diese funktionen sind zwar für die Meisten unnütz, aber sie werden einfach für low rein gepatcht. Wohingegen Blizzard die User mit jeder kleinen Neuerung an den Geldbeutel will. Und genau deswegen ist RIFT besser als WoW! Trion macht sich gedanken um die User und nicht wie sie den Usern möglichst viel Geld abnähmen können!



Ach komm, jetzt bleib mal auf dem Teppich.
Wäre ja noch schöner wenn die Kunden dafür zahlen müssten, wenn sie Werbung für Rift machen...
Das gleiche gilt für die ach so tollen kostenlosen Server-Transfers. Die gibts auch in WoW, von übervölkerten Servern auf Geisterserver.
In Rift wird das genauso passieren, von den volleren Servern auf die weniger bevölkerten Server. Andersrum mit Sicherheit nicht, es sei denn ein leererer Server soll geschlossen werden.

All das, was es in Rift kostenlos dazu gibt, gibt es auch in WoW kostenlos.
Sobald Features wie Namensänderung, Fraktionswechsel oder beliebiger Server-Transfer kommen, ohne dass Trion die Kunden zur Kasse bittet, dann kannst du gerne nochmal mit de Argument kommen, dass Trion Features kostenlos bringt die in WoW Geld kosten.


----------



## Bodensee (26. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Das Problem bei allen Aussagen bezüglich MMORP-Grafik ist, das immer ein Summenurteil abgegeben wird. Und das jeder eine andere Gewichtung bei den Einzelpunkten hat. Eigentlich müßte man den Oberbegriff "Grafik" in seine Bestandteile zerlegen und die dann eins zu eins vergleichen.
> 
> Für mich besteht "Grafik" aus folgenden Punkten, wobei ich schon einiges zusammengefaßt habe:
> 
> ...



liest sich für mich (wie soll es auch anders sein, bei deinen Comments) das Wow um Längen besser ist als Rift. Eventuell solltest du mal in den Einstellungen nachschauen, da kann man noch einiges ändern. Ich mag mich auch nicht daran erinnern, das ich in Rift auf jeder Stufe oder Instanz oder Land sich wiederholende Tiere oder Humanoide wie z.b. die Murlocs angetroffen hätte.


----------



## Sethek (26. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie du darauf kommst ist mir ein Rätsel. Mir hat es unheimlich Spaß gemacht neben den normalen Quests bei einer Invasion während der Levelphase als Tank vorne zu stehen, mit einem Raid im Nacken Angreifer abzuwehren und am Ende den Endboss umzuklatschen. Da verfliegt eine Stunde wie nichts, man bekommt Equip und Erfahrung.
> Das bietet WoW nicht.
> Und beim Questen brauch ich persönlich keine Abwechslung. Habe mich damit abgefunden, dass Quests Töte X, Sammel Y und ab und mal was spezielleres sind. Abwechslung brauch ich dann aber dabei, wie ich level. Über Quests, Instanzen und Risse/Invasionen. Da bietet Rift nunmal mehr.



Ähmja...schon richtig...nur, wenn Rift mehr bietet beim leveln, wie kommt man dann auf das Fazit 



> Lari, on 25 Mai 2011 - 15:05, said:
> 
> Das Leveln ist nun wirklich nicht besser oder schlechter als in WoW, durch die Risse und Invasionen aber abwechslungsreicher.



Ich verweise mal explizit auf "nicht besser oder schlechter"
Entweder steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch (nicht auf meinem, neinnein, mehr so plato-like) oder da beisst sich was 
Und ja, die Levelphase in Rift empfinde ich als "hektischer" (dazu kommt, dass ich seit langem mal wieder in nem MMO sterbe, und das mehrfach. Mein letztes war Champions Online, da war solo Elitemissionen machen kein Ding...)


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2011)

Aahh, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen.
Nunja, für mich ist leveln ok, solange ich nicht grinden muss. In WoW ging ich viel in Instanzen, in Rift Invasionen und Instanzen. Beides war ok, weswegen ich keins schlechter fand. Aber Rift hatte eine Möglichkeit mehr, neben dem Questen irgendwie vorwärts zu kommen. Vielleicht verstehst mich jetzt


----------



## Killabunny (26. Mai 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Rift ist gewiss kein schlechtes Spiel, momentan wohl sogar der beste Themepark, aber wer von WoW kommt weil ihm das zu langweilig wurde, der wird auch in Rift nicht glücklich werden. Anfangs vermutlich schon, aber wenn sich dann mal das typische Endgame eingestellt hat, vergeht die Lust relativ schnell.
> 
> Das die Umgebung lieblos wirkt, dem kann ich nicht beipflichten. Die Startgebiete sind eventuell nicht das Atmosphärischte, aber wenn ich mich da an Steinfeld etc erinnere, traumhaft.
> 
> Das Problem, mit dem die meisten Umsteiger zu kämpfen haben, ist einfach, dass sie nicht WoW-Müde sind, sondern Themepark Müde, irgendwie gleichen sie sich doch alle. Questen, dann im Endgame Inis abfarmen.



so isses


----------



## Deadwool (27. Mai 2011)

Es kommt halt darauf an, warum man mit WoW aufgehört hat. Wenn einem das Konzept "Questen bis Maximalstufe, danach Ausrüsten via Ruffraktionen und Instanzen um schliesslich raiden zu können" generell langweilt, wird man auch in Rift nicht glücklich werden. Das ist allerdings kein Überraschungsei wie es hier dargstellt wird, sondern war jedem klar der sich vorher erkundigt hat.

Was mich in WoW nach 5 Jahren langweilte war das was ich täglich dabei erlebte. Ich konnte diese 10 Jahre alten Charaktermodelle nicht mehr sehen mit ihren immergleichen Sprüchen und Animationen. Die klobige Architektur mit ihren verwaschene Texturen. Und nicht zuletzt diese so Events wie Ostern oder Valentinstag. Da könnte ich heute noch brechen wenn ich daran zurückdenke. Oder diese Mickey Mouse Stadt Dalaran .... Dann halt die wachsende Einfallslosigkeit der Designer. Vergleicht mal die Architektur der Raidinstanzen aus Cata mit denen aus BC. Da sind Welten dazwischen. Dann dieser Schwachsinn mit den Hardmodes. Nachdem du wochenlang diese langweiligen Instanzen abgefarmt hattest, durfte man die selbe Scheisse nochmal machen für irgendwelche sinnfreien Erfolge. ne danke

Das alles macht Rift schon deswegen besser weil es neu ist. Auch spielerisch ist es anspruchsvoller und ich sage mal "gefährlicher" als WoW heute. In Rift gibt es noch jede Menge freilaufender Elite Mobs und World Bosse. Es gibt noch Encounter wo man vom Berg gekickt wird und stirbt wenn man den Kopf nicht dabei hat. Es gibt Ruffraktionen die man nicht nach 2 Tagen schon auf Maximalstufe hat. Es ist noch ein Spiel, und keine Abenteuerbahn ausm Rummel wo ich mich in einen Wagen setze um mich unterhalten zu lassen.


----------



## La Saint (27. Mai 2011)

Bodensee schrieb:


> La schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein persönliches Ranking basierend auf den obigen Einzelpunkten
> ...



Hi erstmal.

Ich finde es immer wieder süß, wenn man aus mir einen WoW-Fanboy machen will, weil ich in einem direkten A/B-Vergleich das B für manche Leute einfach zu gut bewerte ^^.

Wie dir sicher aufgefallen ist, habe ich bei meinem MMORPG-Ranking nur eine Positivliste aufgeführt. Also nur die Eigenschaften des jeweiligen Spiels genannt, in dem es meiner Meinung nach besonders gut abschneidet. Ein Negativranking habe ich mir geschenkt. Was jetzt nicht heißt, das es nicht noch weitere postive Punkte gibt. Und auch nicht, das das Spiel keine negativen Punkte hat.

Daher aus gegebenem Anlass und auf besonderen Wunsch eines Einzelnen noch eine nachgeschobene Feinspezifikation für meine Bewertung der Spielegrafiken.

*Platz 1: Aion*
Aion hat die Poleposition verdient weil es in keiner Diziplin patzt, in einigen Dizplinen aber sogar State of the Art ist. Zum Beispiel wird die Ästhetik, Vielfalt und Individualität der Charaktere und der NPCs von keinem anderen MMORPG erreicht.

*Platz 2: Rift*
Rift hat einige deutliche Schwächen. Zum Beispiel bei der Animation (manche NPCs laufen wie Trolle unter Drogen, die Bewegungen der Tiere sind grottig) und bei der Vielfalt (wieviel unterschiedliche Designs bei den Rüstungen gibt es eigentlich? Mehr als 3? Wieviel unterschiedliche Pets hat der Beastmaster-Schurke?). 
Der Rest der Grafikeinzeldisziplinen ist durchschnittlich bis gut. Die Animation und das Design der Risse hat sogar den Charakter eines Alleinstellungsmerkmals. Aber auch das leidet an mangelnder Vielfalt. Letztendlich bleibt ein guter zweiter Platz im Ranking

*Platz 3: WoW*
Bei WoW gibt es bei der Grafik leider mehr Negatives als Positives zu berichten. Aber das ist ausschließlich dem Alter des Spiels geschuldet. Umso erstaunlicher, das beim Ambiente trotzdem mehr Feeling rüberkommt als bei vielen modernen Spielen. Stranglethorn fühlt sich immer noch wie ein echter Dschungel an. Trotz viereckiger Bäume. Und die neuen Unterwasserwelten von Cataclysm suchen ihresgleichen.
Die Animationen sind ebenfalls ungeschlagen. Wenn man die Laufanimationen der Katzen und Raptoren von WoW mit anderen Spielen vergleicht, speziell mit Rift und AoC, dann sieht man was ich meine.

*Platz 4: AoC*
Das ist nicht nur hier der letzte Platz, sondern für mich ganz allgemein. Außer seinen grandiosen Landschaften und den schön designten Städten und Dörfern hat AoC eigentlich nichts zu bieten. Aber bevor man mich an die Wand nagelt, diese Aussage beruht auf meinen Kenntnisstand von vor 2 Jahren. Vielleicht hat AoC ja inzwischen aufgeholt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## cool@tze (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich lese hier immer Apfel-Birne-Vergleiche:

Vielleicht sollte man mal in Betracht ziehen, das der absolute Hauptteil der WoW-Kundschaft mindestens einen Char auf Maxlevel hat, während Rift noch jung ist und halt noch mehr "der Weg das Ziel ist".

Diese "das Questen ist anspruchsvoller"-Argumentation ist Blödsinn, weil das in WoW-Classic auch um einiges schwerer war. Bloß in der 3. Expansion wäre mit Sicherheit die Mehrzahl der Leute angepisst, wenn das Leveln eines Twinks so ewig dauern würde, wie eines Mains zu Classic-Zeiten.

Zum Glück konnte ich nun auch mal die 7-Tage-Erkundungstour in Rift machen und naja habs schon wieder gelöscht, weil es bei mir keinen "Spieltrieb" auslöste, da sich alles schon so "vertraut" anfühlte.

Auch hat mich das Gesamtpaket, ich beschreib es mal mit Atmossphäre (Geschichte, Sound!!!!) - so gar nicht mitgerissen. Nach dem was man anderswo und hier so gelesen hat, hätte ich echt nen Kracher erwartet. Die Eingangssequenz nach der Char-Erstellung hat sogar Gänsehaut-Potenzial... aber dann gibts halt doch nur wieder Standard-Kost. Aber das ist nur mein subjektives Empfinden. Rift ist ok - WoW ist für mich ok'er.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (27. Mai 2011)

Rift hat sich allerdings eine ganze Menge von WoW abgeguckt, und nicht von Classic-WoW sondern von WoW auf Wrath of the Lich King!

In Classic gab es auch noch keinen Dungeonbrowser, usw usw usw.

Von daher kann man Rift nicht mit Classic WoW vergleichen, auch wenn Rift noch recht jung ist!

Naja, WoW ist nach dem 5. Char auf 80 und einem Char auf 85, einem Char auf 82 und einem Char auf 70 dann doch ein bissl eintönig geworden.

Die ersten 5x macht Quest x na noch Fun, aber beim 10x nicht mehr!


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (27. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> *Platz 4: AoC*
> Das ist nicht nur hier der letzte Platz, sondern für mich ganz allgemein. Außer seinen grandiosen Landschaften und den schön designten Städten und Dörfern hat AoC eigentlich nichts zu bieten. Aber bevor man mich an die Wand nagelt, diese Aussage beruht auf meinen Kenntnisstand von vor 2 Jahren. Vielleicht hat AoC ja inzwischen aufgeholt.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Seh ich anders. Spiele das jetzt seit 5 Stunden am Stück. Bin nur hier weil ich grad esse.

AoC rockt!


----------



## Bodensee (28. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Hi erstmal.
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder süß, wenn man aus mir einen WoW-Fanboy machen will, weil ich in einem direkten A/B-Vergleich das B für manche Leute einfach zu gut bewerte ^^.
> 
> ...



lies bitte nochmals deinen Originalpost durch und schreib dann auf wie du es meinst. Da lobst du WoW grafisch über den Klee. Lies bitte all deine Post durch, dann wirst du sehen, das du doch ein Fanboy bist.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Das Problem bei allen Aussagen bezüglich MMORP-Grafik ist, das immer ein Summenurteil abgegeben wird. Und das jeder eine andere Gewichtung bei den Einzelpunkten hat. Eigentlich müßte man den Oberbegriff "Grafik" in seine Bestandteile zerlegen und die dann eins zu eins vergleichen.
> 
> Für mich besteht "Grafik" aus folgenden Punkten, wobei ich schon einiges zusammengefaßt habe:
> 
> ...



Sag mal, stehtst du unter Drogen? Aion hat die anwechslungsreichte Welt? Ich bin da nur von einer Schneewelt in die andere gekommen. Und glaubwürdig? Jo, Schlauchlevel sind schon sehr glaubwürdig.
Die Bodentexturen waren zumindest zu Release gar schlechter als in Wow. Bodenbewuchs war da so selten, wie auf dem Mars. Es waren platte, oft verwaschene Texturen. Einzig die NPC's, Charaktermodelle und Animationen derer, da kann man zustimmen. Für mich ist das, was du hier gemacht hast, die realitätsfremdeste Aufstellung, die ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## Deadwool (28. Mai 2011)

naja, wenn dir in AION nur Schlauchlevel in Erinnerung geblieben sind, hast du es wohl nicht über das Startgebiet hinaus gespielt. Das war eine reine Anfängermassnahme. Ab Level 20 hatte man so viel Freiheit das Land zu erkunden wie in jedem anderen guten MMO. Auch in RIFT ist das Startgebiet weitgehend schlauchförmig aufgebaut. 

Was die Vielfalt in der Optik der Charakter angeht, kann ich Le Saint einigermassen zustimmen. Bei der Vielfalt der spielerischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten belegt Aion aber den letzten Platz. Die paar Stigmas die man sich einsetzen kann sind nicht im Ansatz mit den Talentbäumen eines WoW oder den Seelen von Rift vergleichbar. Auch AoC ist da um Welten komplexer. 

Auch die Landschaften. Ich hab AION kürzlich mal reaktiviert zum reingucken. Da gibt es bei RIFT schon deutlich mehr Details. RIFT kann man durch reduzieren der Grafikqualität zwar auch ziemlich altbacken bzw. detailarm darstellen. Aber dann darf man sich nicht beklagen.
Wenn man die Grafik von zwei Spielen miteinander vergleicht, dann fairerweise immer bei höchsten Einstellungen.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> naja, wenn dir in AION nur Schlauchlevel in Erinnerung geblieben sind, hast du es wohl nicht über das Startgebiet hinaus gespielt. Das war eine reine Anfängermassnahme. Ab Level 20 hatte man so viel Freiheit das Land zu erkunden wie in jedem anderen guten MMO. Auch bei Rift ist das Startgebiet schlauchförmig aufgebaut. btw.
> 
> Was die Vielfalt in der Optik der Charakter angeht, kann ich Le Saint einigermassen zustimmen. Bei der Vielfalt der spielerischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten belegt Aion aber den letzten Platz. Die paar Stigmas die man sich einsetzen kann sind nicht im Ansatz mit den Talentbäumen eines WoW oder den Seelen von Rift vergleichbar. Auch AoC punktet da deutlich besser.



Ähm...ich war schon auf dem Weg in Richtung 50, also unterlasse diese Unterstellungen. Schlauchlevel gab es in Aion immer wieder. Und wenn du das bestreitest, dann muss ich annehmen, dass du nicht weißt, was ein Schlauchlevel ist. Nur die wenigsten Gebiete waren wirklich so frei begehbar, wie in Wow eigentlich fast jedes ist. Abyss zähle ich mal garnicht mit, denn der war grafisch so anspruchsvoll, wie ein Weltraumspiel auf dem C64. Außerdem war die Welt auch eher klein, wie in Rift und wenig von Abwechslung geprägt. Zumindest auf meiner Seite. Wow bot da schon zu Release bei weitem mehr Abwechslung und auch mehr Freigang. Auch in Rift finde ich die Welten teils sehr klein. Auf der Karte sehen sie meist riesig aus. Aber soviel Platz ist da in der scharlachroten Schlucht oder Steinfels nun auch nicht. Vieles auf der Karte entpuppt sich nachher als unbegehbares Gelände, wenn man mal die ganze Karte offen hat.


----------



## Deadwool (28. Mai 2011)

Dass WoW die grösste zusammenhängende Welt hat bestreite ich gar nicht. Aber das ist bei der Grafikqualität auch kein Kunststück. Aber je grösser die Ansprüche an die Grafik werden, desto schwieriger wird es, ein MMO ohne Instanzierungen und Ladebalken zu verwirklichen. 
Dass das RIFT trotzdem hinbekommen hat, finde ich beachtlich. Da ist es auch verschmerzbar wenn die einzelnen Zonen nicht ganz so gross sind wie in WoW.


----------



## Arahtor (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ein Spieler von beiden Spielen bzw ich war es und ich finde ehrlich gesagt das RIFT nichts besser macht als WoW.
Wenn ich wieder anfangen würde dann wohl eher WoW


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2011)

Was ihr immer mit euren Ladebalken habt. Es würde mich persönlich nen Furz stören, wenn hier und da mal ein Ladebalken kommt. Ich rede von der Größe der Welt, die Abwechslung vom Design und wie weitläufig die Karten sind.

In Aion sind nur ein paar wirklich weitläufig. Viele sind eng und schlauchförmig aufgebaut und das nicht nur im Startgebiet. Außerdem war die Welt, genauso wie bei Rift zu Release eher klein.
Abyss zähle ich bei Aion wie gesagt nicht mit, weil der optisch einfach nur ein Witz ist.

Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass Wow schon vor Ewigkeiten programmiert wurde. Damals hatte man noch garnicht die Möglichkeiten, die man heute hat.
Rift hätte locker so groß wie Wow zu Release werden können und das auch bei der Grafik. Und mehr Abwechslung hätte es auch sein dürfen. Gehen wir die Gebiete doch mal durch:

Ödland, Schimmersand und scharlachrote Schlucht sind alle drei sandig. Insbesondere die scharlachrote Schlucht ist eng und abzüglich den Bergen eigentlich auch nicht so groß, wie
die Karte anfangs suggeriert.

Dann haben wir eine Schneewelt. Und der Rest ist eigentlich alles grünes, düsteres Einerlei. Dämmerwald hebt sich aufgrund des dichten Waldbewuchs noch positiv ab, aber als Skeptiker siehste davon eh nicht viel.

Tja und in Aion hatte ich wie gesagt Schnee, Schnee und weil wir es schon lange nicht mehr hatten, nochmal Schnee.


----------



## Cerom (28. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ähm...ich war schon auf dem Weg in Richtung 50, also unterlasse diese Unterstellungen. Schlauchlevel gab es in Aion immer wieder. Und wenn du das bestreitest, dann muss ich annehmen, dass du nicht weißt, was ein Schlauchlevel ist. Nur die wenigsten Gebiete waren wirklich so frei begehbar, wie in Wow eigentlich fast jedes ist. Abyss zähle ich mal garnicht mit, denn der war grafisch so anspruchsvoll, wie ein Weltraumspiel auf dem C64. Außerdem war die Welt auch eher klein, wie in Rift und wenig von Abwechslung geprägt. Zumindest auf meiner Seite. Wow bot da schon zu Release bei weitem mehr Abwechslung und auch mehr Freigang. Auch in Rift finde ich die Welten teils sehr klein. Auf der Karte sehen sie meist riesig aus. Aber soviel Platz ist da in der scharlachroten Schlucht oder Steinfels nun auch nicht. Vieles auf der Karte entpuppt sich nachher als unbegehbares Gelände, wenn man mal die ganze Karte offen hat.


Ich denke sehr viel hast du nicht erkundet. Wenn man sich nur auf den Wegen bewegt und Gebirge oder einzelne Berge als Begrenzung eines Schlauchers sieht hast du, zumindest auf Asmodierseite recht. Da wirkt sehr viel, ich denke mal besonders an Morheim, schlauchartig. Aber ich verrate dir mal eine Erkenntinis, viele Gebirge sind betretbar. Du mußt nur wissen oder ausprobieren wie. Ein Tip, versuch es mal mit Gleiten und nutze Aufwinde. Du wirst feststellen das es plötzlich sehr viel mehr Wege gibt als du vermutest hast. Gleiten ist in Aion nicht etwas um nur mal ein kleines Stückchen schneller von A nach B zu kommen.

Auf Asmodierseite hab ich leider nur Ansatzweise einige Aufwinde versucht zu nutzen, da weis ich deshalb nicht allzu gut Bescheid. Aber da gibt es sehr viele. Auf Elyosseite hingegen hab ich sie viel ausgiebiger genutzt. In Heiron z.B. ist fast die komplette Map betretbar.


----------



## Churchak (28. Mai 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dass WoW die grösste zusammenhängende Welt hat bestreite ich gar nicht. Aber das ist bei der Grafikqualität auch kein Kunststück.



Nö die hat Lotro und da past es auch mit der Grafik und überhaupt ist da eh alles viel besser als in Rift und WoW (bis auf PvP das ist aber eh in DaoC und/oder WAR am besten!) !!!123 ! 
/em rennt vor dem Mob mit den brennenden fackeln weg


----------



## Deadwool (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne is klar. und wovon träumst du nachts ?


----------



## loocypher (29. Mai 2011)

Habe Rift jetzt auch gekündigt nach 3 Monaten....


----------



## FunnyChrissy (29. Mai 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Nö die hat Lotro und da past es auch mit der Grafik und überhaupt ist da eh alles viel besser als in Rift und WoW (bis auf PvP das ist aber eh in DaoC und/oder WAR am besten!) !!!123 !
> /em rennt vor dem Mob mit den brennenden fackeln weg




An der ganzen Aion Diskussion kann ich mich nicht beteiligen, da ich selbiges nie gespielt habe. Aber ich war extrem lange in der Welt von Lotro unterwegs. Es stimmt, die Grafik da ist der abslute Hammer. Vergleichbares findet man allerhöchstens bei Rift. Aber damit hat es sich auch schon. Lotro bietet in meinen Augen keinerlei Langzeitmotivation. Dort gab es wirklich Geisterserver, wie es jetzt Rift teilweise nachgesagt wird. Bei Lotro eine Gruppe für irgendetwas zu finden, gestaltete sich zur Lebensaufgabe. Das mag bei Rift auch teilweise noch recht schwer sein, aber meiner Ansicht nach hat sich das durch die neue Gruppensuche massiv verbessert. Seit dem habe ich bisher für alles recht schnell eine Gruppe gefunden. Das WoW hier ganz klar die Nase vorne hat, braucht man an dieser Stelle nicht zu diskutieren.
Ansonsten sehe ich Lotro im Vergleich zu Rift und WoW ganz klar auf dem letzten Platz. Ich wüsste nicht, was da alles so viel besser sein sollte. Wenn dir reines PVE ausreicht und du keine grösseren Ansprüche hast, mag das noch gerade so durchgehen. Lotro ist nicht umsonst kostenlos, dahinter sind auch Gründe zu finden. Wäre alles so viel besser als bei der Konkurrenz, wäre dieser Schritt sicherlich unnötig gewesen.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Mai 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich denke sehr viel hast du nicht erkundet. Wenn man sich nur auf den Wegen bewegt und Gebirge oder einzelne Berge als Begrenzung eines Schlauchers sieht hast du, zumindest auf Asmodierseite recht. Da wirkt sehr viel, ich denke mal besonders an Morheim, schlauchartig. Aber ich verrate dir mal eine Erkenntinis, viele Gebirge sind betretbar. Du mußt nur wissen oder ausprobieren wie. Ein Tip, versuch es mal mit Gleiten und nutze Aufwinde. Du wirst feststellen das es plötzlich sehr viel mehr Wege gibt als du vermutest hast. Gleiten ist in Aion nicht etwas um nur mal ein kleines Stückchen schneller von A nach B zu kommen.
> 
> Auf Asmodierseite hab ich leider nur Ansatzweise einige Aufwinde versucht zu nutzen, da weis ich deshalb nicht allzu gut Bescheid. Aber da gibt es sehr viele. Auf Elyosseite hingegen hab ich sie viel ausgiebiger genutzt. In Heiron z.B. ist fast die komplette Map betretbar.



Geh mal davon aus, dass ich so ziemlich alles erkundet habe. Ich bin weder blind, noch orientierungslos, noch auf sonstiger wie auch immer gearteten Weise eingeschränkt.
Meine Meinung bleibt dennoch bestehen: in Aion gab es zu Release sehr viele Schlauchlevel. Generell war auch die Welt nicht gerade groß. Und wie immer an dieser Stelle der Hinweis, dass ich den leeren zum gähnen langweiligen Abyss nicht mitzähle. Was den Rest betrifft, so gab es ein paar Karten, die in etwa die Freiläufigkeit eines Wow's bei so ziemlich jeder Karte vermittelten. Der Rest ist ein Witz. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal betonen, dass ich hier den Releasezustand beurteile. Es kam ja noch etwas dazu. Dieses Etwas sah aber zumindest in den Videos auch schon wieder sehr eng und schlauchartig aus.



Churchak schrieb:


> Nö die hat Lotro und da past es auch mit der Grafik und überhaupt ist da eh alles viel besser als in Rift und WoW (bis auf PvP das ist aber eh in DaoC und/oder WAR am besten!) !!!123 !
> /em rennt vor dem Mob mit den brennenden fackeln weg



Jo, für reine PvE'ler, die auf Geisterserver stehen, ne echte Alternative.  Die Animationen dort gehören zum schlechtesten, was ich bisher gesehen habe. Ansonsten ist die Grafik aber ganz gut. Nicht außergewöhnlich, aber gut. Aber es stört mich gewaltig, dass man nicht tauchen kann. Sowas macht eine Welt für mich unrealistisch. Genauso wie in Warhammer. Aber dort haben sie sich halt gedacht, es ist War- und nicht Tauchhammer. Genauso wie sie sich beim Handwerk halt gedacht haben, es ist War- und nicht Crafthammer. Eigentlich haben sie sich das wohl bei fast allem dort gedacht und somit fast alles vergessen, was ein solches Spiel ausmacht.

Was daraus wird, sieht man ja. Sie haben noch einen letzten deutschen Server. Echt toll!

Hätten sie sich mal lieber mehr an Daoc gehalten und einen wirklichen Nachfolger davon gemacht, anstatt eine solche Scheiße zu verbrechen.
Am Ende ist es weder ein Tauchhammer, noch ein Crafthammer oder auch Warhammer geworden. Es wurde ein Failhammer. So ziemlich jeder Daoc'ler, den ich kannte hatte es schon recht früh wieder hingeschmissen und ist zu Daoc zurückgegangen. Und gerade das wäre der Kundenkreis von Warhammer gewesen.

C'est la vie


----------



## Churchak (29. Mai 2011)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Lotro ist nicht umsonst kostenlos, dahinter sind auch Gründe zu finden. Wäre alles so viel besser als bei der Konkurrenz, wäre dieser Schritt sicherlich unnötig gewesen.



Nun ja abwarten und Tee trinken wie es bei Rift ausschaut wenn es seinen 7. Geburtstag gefeiert hat. ^^



Klos schrieb:


> Was daraus wird, sieht man ja. Sie haben noch einen letzten deutschen Server. Echt toll!
> 
> Hätten sie sich mal lieber mehr an Daoc gehalten und einen wirklichen Nachfolger davon gemacht, anstatt eine solche Scheiße zu verbrechen.



Hmmm DaoC hat aber überhaupt keinen Deutschen Server mehr. 8o(

edit: Ich hät wohl bei meiner Post hier im thread (135) mehr Smilis machen müssen um deutlicher zu zeigen das die Post ned ganz so ernst gemeint ist und ich mich bissel über das ganze "mein papi ist besser als deiner!" Gepose lustig mache.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (29. Mai 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Nun ja abwarten und Tee trinken wie es bei Rift ausschaut wenn es seinen 7. Geburtstag gefeiert hat. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm DaoC hat aber überhaupt keinen Deutschen Server mehr. 8o(





Was mit Rift in 7 Jahren ist, interessiert mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt herzlich wenig. Für mich zählt der aktuelle Zustand und das, was ich im Moment erleben kann. Ich will schließlich JETZT spielen und nicht in 7 Jahren. Ich beurteile hier das, was derzeit aktuell los ist. Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, was wohl in 7 Jahren sein wird. Fakt ist, dass Rift schon zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt Lotro überlegen ist.
Da kann man sich, wenn man jetzt lustig ist, ausrechnen, wie das wohl in 7 Jahren sein wird. Will ich aber nicht, weil das reine Spekulationen sind. Davon kann ich mir heute auch nichts kaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Mai 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Nun ja abwarten und Tee trinken wie es bei Rift ausschaut wenn es seinen 7. Geburtstag gefeiert hat. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon verstanden, dass dein Post nicht ganz so ernst zu nehmen ist. Deswegen darf man doch trotzdem darauf antworten und seine Meinung zu Herr der Ringe Online oder Warhammer schreiben, oder etwa nicht? Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger habe ich getan.

Und Daoc hat keine deutschen Server mehr, ich weiß. Im Gegensatz zu Warhammer ist es aber auch ein Stück weit älter und inzwischen einfach technisch total veraltet.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ein Daoc II mit zeitgemäßer Technik und Detailverbesserungen mehr zahlende Kunden hätte, als ein Warhammer es heute vorweisen kann.



Churchak schrieb:


> Nun ja abwarten und Tee trinken wie es bei Rift ausschaut wenn es seinen 7. Geburtstag gefeiert hat. ^^



Ist natürlich auch äußerst relevant, was Rift in 7 Jahren macht. Ich spiele grundsätzlich nur Spiele, bei denen meine Glaskugel in sieben Jahren einen herausragenden Zustand prognostiziert hat. Mich interessiert das hier und jetzt. Sobald mir das nicht mehr gefällt, erkunde ich den monentanigen Markt erneut und such mir ein anderes Spiel. So einfach ist das. In sieben Jahren hab ich vielleicht schon Kinder und überhaupt keine Zeit mehr zum spielen. Oder ich hab im Lotto gewonnen und hänge in meiner Freizeit nur noch am Strand beim surfen rum. Oder die Erde wurde von Außerirdischen eingenommen und wir alle versklavt.


----------



## Cerom (30. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Was ihr immer mit euren Ladebalken habt. Es würde mich persönlich nen Furz stören, wenn hier und da mal ein Ladebalken kommt. Ich rede von der Größe der Welt, die Abwechslung vom Design und wie weitläufig die Karten sind.
> 
> In Aion sind nur ein paar wirklich weitläufig. Viele sind eng und schlauchförmig aufgebaut und das nicht nur im Startgebiet. Außerdem war die Welt, genauso wie bei Rift zu Release eher klein.
> Abyss zähle ich bei Aion wie gesagt nicht mit, weil der optisch einfach nur ein Witz ist.
> ...


Ist mir eigentlich erst jetzt so wirklich aufgefallen. Eigentlich deshalb weil deine Ausführungen zu diversen Spielen mitunter doch sehr seltsam sind. In Aion z.B., so schreibst du selbst, kennst du den Zustand wie er bei Release war. Gibst aber munter Kommentare dazu was dir nicht am jetzigen Spiel gefällt. 

Aber zum obigen Satz mit dem Schnee. Der ist wirklich schon putzig. Jemand der Aion kennt weis damit du warst also bis Morheim. Du hast dir die dunkle Seite ausgesucht, also die Seite der Asmodier. In der Spielbeschreibung steht schon, diese Seite ist dunkel und kalt, da die Sonne da kaum scheint. 

Natürlich, ich suche mir die Seite aus die dunkel und kalt ist und anschließend beschwere ich mich darüber das dort Schnee liegt. 

Im Aionforum beschwerst du dich auch über die neue Grafik, also die von 2.5. Kennst Aion aber nur im Zustand vom Release. Also deine Meinung ist wirklich fundiert. 

Und deine Ausführungen zu den Schlauchgebieten. Dein Char bewegt sich in einem bergigen Gebiet. Logischerweise sind dort Wege die zwischen Berge führen. Das ist dann für dich eine schlauchartige Welt. Deine Meinung steht fest und damit tust du sie kund. Das man die Berge auch betreten kann, das nur ein Teil der Map so ist, das fällt dir gar nicht auf, bzw. das verschweigst du bei deiner Betrachtung. Dann vergleichst du die Maps auch noch mit WoW, da gab es ja sooo viel mehr Gebiete, schon bei Release. Stimmt leider nur nicht ganz. Mehr Gebiete waren es schon, nur nicht wirklich sooo extrem viel. Aber vor allem sind die Gebiete (nicht die vier Anfangsgebiete) mindestens um den Faktor 4 größer als in WoW. Aber das ist dir natürlich auch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Mai 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich erst jetzt so wirklich aufgefallen. Eigentlich deshalb weil deine Ausführungen zu diversen Spielen mitunter doch sehr seltsam sind. In Aion z.B., so schreibst du selbst, kennst du den Zustand wie er bei Release war. Gibst aber munter Kommentare dazu was dir nicht am jetzigen Spiel gefällt.
> 
> Aber zum obigen Satz mit dem Schnee. Der ist wirklich schon putzig. Jemand der Aion kennt weis damit du warst also bis Morheim. Du hast dir die dunkle Seite ausgesucht, also die Seite der Asmodier. In der Spielbeschreibung steht schon, diese Seite ist dunkel und kalt, da die Sonne da kaum scheint.
> 
> ...



Lern doch erstmal lesen, du Fanboy, bevor du mich anmachst. Wo hab ich im Aion-Forum denn geschrieben, dass ich mich auf die 2.5er Grafik beziehe? Zeig es mir! Ich habe geschrieben, dass die platten Bodentexturen ein Witz sind. Aber ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass sie es in 2.5 immer noch sind. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sie es sind, weil aktive Spieler es sagen. Und auch, wenn es bei den Asmodiern kalt sein soll, was natürlich Schnee impliziert, so ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass es zu eintönig gestaltet ist. Und Berge, die Gebiete in Aion einschränken, derer gibt es auch eindeutig zuviele. Ist ja schön, dass die begehbar sind, aber deswegen wird aus einem Schlauchlevel noch lang kein weitläufiges Gebiet. Solche bergige Gebiete darf es haben, aber in Aion sind es derer zuviel. 

Die Wow-Welt war zu Release im übrigen bei weitem größer, als Aion. Jede andere Behauptung ist Schwachsinn. Wieviel von diesen großen Gebieten gibt es denn in Aion? Es sind nicht sonderlich viel. Zumindest zu Release war es so. Ich war im übrigen knapp 50 in Aion.
Soviel zu deinem Morheim. Und ja, ich tue meine Meinung kund. Wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, Pecht gehabt. Muss sie nicht. Kann sich ja jeder ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Cerom (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe nun einiger deiner Beiträge gelesen. Egal zu welchem Spiel. Du hast von allem keine Ahnung, davon allerdings sehr viel. Eigentlich paßt dir gar nichts, jedes Spiel ist für dich schlecht. Du bewertest Kleinigkeiten negativ, ziehst die hoch und baust darauf deine Kritik auf, positive Sachen siehst du gar nicht.


----------



## Jarvic (30. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte nur noch was sagen zu den Beiträgen in Sachen Performance Rift/WoW. Etwas, das Rift richtig macht und hoffentlich auch nicht ändern wird, ist das Weglassen von Addons.
Addons, die in Raids dafür sorgen, dass der Raid komplett (möglichst) zeitgleich mit Informationen versorgt wird - sei es Schaden, sei es Heilung, seien es Buffs usw., bremsen die Performance gewaltig! Andere Addons, die vielleicht gar nicht fürs Raiden gebraucht werden tun dies im Hintergrund ebenfalls. Wenn ihr in WoW also solche Probleme habt, schaltet einfach alle geschlossen diese Addons aus, schmeißt sie komplett runter und es sollte besser laufen. Das hat auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass man wieder über andere Dinge diskutiert als DPS usw :-) Was übrigens auch zu starken Performance-Einbußen führen kann, ist TS3. Wenn man hier Codecs mit hoher Qualität verwendet, dann kann das ebenfalls bremsen. Es liegt also nicht immer nur am Rechner, sondern auch an der Umgebung.


----------



## Cerom (30. Mai 2011)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur noch was sagen zu den Beiträgen in Sachen Performance Rift/WoW. Etwas, das Rift richtig macht und hoffentlich auch nicht ändern wird, ist das Weglassen von Addons.
> Addons, die in Raids dafür sorgen, dass der Raid komplett (möglichst) zeitgleich mit Informationen versorgt wird - sei es Schaden, sei es Heilung, seien es Buffs usw., bremsen die Performance gewaltig! Andere Addons, die vielleicht gar nicht fürs Raiden gebraucht werden tun dies im Hintergrund ebenfalls. Wenn ihr in WoW also solche Probleme habt, schaltet einfach alle geschlossen diese Addons aus, schmeißt sie komplett runter und es sollte besser laufen. Das hat auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass man wieder über andere Dinge diskutiert als DPS usw :-) Was übrigens auch zu starken Performance-Einbußen führen kann, ist TS3. Wenn man hier Codecs mit hoher Qualität verwendet, dann kann das ebenfalls bremsen. Es liegt also nicht immer nur am Rechner, sondern auch an der Umgebung.


Nur leider ist es in WoW so das diese Addons mittlerweile, zumindest für Raids vorausgesetzt werden. In Aion dagegen geht ohne TS auch fast nichts mehr. Dreadgion ohne TS undenkbar, außer man möchte von der gegnerischen Gruppe zerfetzt werden. Im Raid wird es einfach vorrausgesetzt.

Ich für meinen Teil würde ein Spiel das Addons unterstützt nicht mehr spielen. Ich fand das in WOW immer grauenhaft damit. Klar halfen die und damit hatte man viele Funktionen die es im Spiel sonst nicht gab. Nur ich denke sie machten auch viel kaputt. 

Am schlimmsten fand ich es wenn Blizzard dann wieder mal gepatcht hatte. Den Raid am Abend konnte man gleich vergessen. Zuerst mal, bevor man überhaupt das Spiel starten konnte mußte man die wichtigsten Addons aktualisieren. War man dann endlich wieder im Spiel mußte man noch einiges einstellen. Und schlußendlich hatte man auch das getan stellte man fest das die Hälfte der Leute im Raid noch die alten Addons hatten.


----------



## RedShirt (30. Mai 2011)

Mal als kleiner Einwurf, Jarvic:

Sehr bewegungsintensive Fights, die gleichzeitig einen Enrage haben, sind ziemlich hart ohne Addons... da gehts um Peak-DPS, wo-in-welchem-Fall-wieviel-Raidschaden-zusammenkam, Sonderfähigkeiten, Phasenübergänge usw.
In HC Raids ist das kein Eiertanz mehr von links nach rechts und Boss fällt um.

Soll auch hart sein - jeder muß das Beste geben. Toleranzen sind sehr eng geschnürt.

Ohne Ahnung vom Rift Endgame kann ich nichts zum Zustand in Rift sagen, sondern nur in WoW.

PS: Blizzard macht es genau richtig: Die meistgenutzten Dinge in ihre Interfaces als Option einbauen. Raidframes etc.
Ich mag WoW, weil ich Erweiterungen mag.
Welcher der Anwesenden nutzt einen Browser ohne AddOns? Firefoxuser sicher net  und die meisten auch.
Bitteschön.


----------



## zarix (30. Mai 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde ein Spiel das Addons unterstützt nicht mehr spielen. Ich fand das in WOW immer grauenhaft damit. Klar halfen die und damit hatte man viele Funktionen die es im Spiel sonst nicht gab. Nur ich denke sie machten auch viel kaputt.



Mit Addons kann man die faulen Äpfel aussortieren , das passt den meisten nicht ...
Wenn im Fussball sich keiner die Mühe machen würde Statistiken auszuwerten,
dann würde z.b. ein Arbeitstier wie Schweinsteiger bei Bayern gar nicht auffallen.

Edit:
Ein Addon hat mir z.b. in Wow überhaupt nicht gefallen und zwar DBM.
Wenn man es dauerhaft benutzt war hinterher extrem schwierig ohne Dbm die Spielmechaniken des Boss so zu erkennen um auf seine Fähigkeiten zu reagieren. 
Man war so eingespielt , wenn man es denn benutz hat chillig auf die ansagen des Addons zu warten .

Klar kann es frustrierend sein ,wenn man wegen einen Addon nicht mit Raiden kann , da man die Vorraussetzung der Instanz nicht erfüllt , die der Gruppenführer für seine Gruppe erwartet.
Einer seids kann man sich somit erste Ziele setzen um alles zu tun um die Vorrausetzung zu erreichen.

Man könnte aber auch selbst eine Gruppe bauen und auf diese Hilfsmittel verzichten , nur wird man nach dem Xten Try feststellen, warum die Leute diese Hilfsmittel bevorziehen  .

Ich weiß auch gar nicht , wie der Raidstatus der Highinstanzen in Rift momentan aussehen.
Es könnte gut sein , das einige Gilden schon alles Clear haben.
Wenn ja , dann waren das keine Randoms sondern eingespielte Teams , die schon eine menge Erfahrung in sachen MMOS gesammelt haben.
Gut möglich sogar GIlden die als Team von MMO zu MMO switchen ( PROS ). 

Mich würde interessieren, was für Randoms in Rift Highend Technisch machbar ist ?  
Sind sie mehr Erfolgreich die Randoms oder ist es eher eine Herausforderung für sie ? 
Was ist die Vorrausetzung für Randoms der Rift Raid Instanzen abgesehen vom Eq um mitgenommen zu werden.
Ich würd raten und sagen Acms.
Werden überhaupt Random Gruppen gebaut? 
Oder ist es als Random im Raid Bereich echt mühselig um Vorranzukommen. 
Ich zu meinen Teil gehe das Spiel ruhig an (Casual Char lvl 28vor 2 Wochen erst angefangen), das spiel habe mich mir im Katze im Sack Prinzip gekauft. 
Aus diesen Grund will ich ankündigen, da ich keine wirkliche Rift Erfahrung habe ,sind meine Fragen was Raiden als Casual in Rift betrifft doch bitte ernst zu nehmen , falls Wer drauf eingehen sollte.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Mai 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun einiger deiner Beiträge gelesen. Egal zu welchem Spiel. Du hast von allem keine Ahnung, davon allerdings sehr viel. Eigentlich paßt dir gar nichts, jedes Spiel ist für dich schlecht. Du bewertest Kleinigkeiten negativ, ziehst die hoch und baust darauf deine Kritik auf, positive Sachen siehst du gar nicht.



Was zum Geier geht es dich an, was ich an einem Spiel bemängel und was nicht? Und was für dich Kleinigkeiten sind, ist für mich vielleicht entscheidend. Jeder legt seine Prioritäten anders. Und ich brauche dich bestimmt nicht dazu, um die meinen zu legen.
Wenn dir Aion gefällt und alles toll für dich ist, schön! Ich empfinde es anders.


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

Die Community ;P


----------



## Maladin (31. Mai 2011)

Ich habe diesen Thread in das allgemeine MMO Forum verschoben. Für Vergleiche ist dieser Bereich angebrachter. 

Fragen dazu, Anregungen und Hasenwitze könnt ihr mir jederzeit per PN zukommen lassen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Night2010 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich kann sagen, was mir nicht gefällt.

z.B, das man ein Abo abschliessen muss um seine 30 Tage frei Spielen zu können, aber für die 7 Tage Testen braucht man das nicht.
Dazu kommt, das man im Forum nicht schreiben kann, wenn man kein Abo hat. Aber Anmelden geht ohne Probleme.

Bei WoW war es so, das ich die 30 Tage Spielen konnte ohne ein Abo abzuschliessen. Im Klartext muss ich mir jetzt ne Gamecard kaufen nur um Spielen zu können. Echt lächerlich sowas.

Das ist mir jetzt negativ aufgefallen. Und wie man so liest, soll der Support auch unter aller Sau sein.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, es geht mir im grunde nur darum, das man gezwungen wird für seine 30 Tage Frei Spielen ein Abo abzuschliessen.
Und das kann es echt nicht sein. Also auch wenn ich nach den 30 Tagen kein bock mehr auf das Spiel habe ist die Gamecard weg.


----------



## Yiraja (31. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Die Community ;P



die community ist nicht besser oder schlechter als in jedem anderem game auch^^ . rift ist maybe besser als der staub in meiner abstellkammer aber sonst auch nix.


----------



## Lari (31. Mai 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Echt lächerlich sowas.


Und trotzdem bei Abo-Spielen weit verbreitet. Ich meine sogar, dass es das auch mal bei WoW gab, bin mir aber darüber nicht sicher.


> Das ist mir jetzt negativ aufgefallen. Und wie man so liest, soll der Support auch unter aller Sau sein.



Soll sich erheblich gebessert haben, brauchte den Support aber auch noch nicht.


----------



## Raaandy (31. Mai 2011)

ich denke es gibt nicht wenige derren wow das erste mmorpg war, großes staunen eine offene welt quests und leute mit denen man fast alles machen konnte es hat einfach rießen spaß gemacht. ich für meinen teil kann vor wow einfach nur den hut ziehen und sagen großartig gemacht. 
(ich für spiele wow seit gut einem halben jahr nichtmehr, und rift seid einem monat nichtmehr hat aber alles eher zeitgründe)

ich finde das toppic nicht so besonders man sollte eher sagen was hebt rift von den restlichen mmorpg´s ab.

und wenn man alle zusammen nimmt (wow, war, aion alles was so angesprochen bleibt) dann gibt es rein vom spielerischen garnichts neues (dynamik, welt, etc.), und an inovation wirklich nur das seelensystem welches wirklich sehr sehr gelungen ist. 

alles wirklich alles was es in rift gibt(bis auf oben angesprochenes) gibt es in anderen spielen nur wurde es hier anderst verpackt. und das ist überhaupt garnichts schlimmes weil es funktioniert( und ps falls hier jemand gleihc losquackt ja aber risse... das ist nichts anderes als public quests aus warhammer nur eben dann durch invasionen eine stufe weitergeführt). 

es ist einfach nur schade, dass der mut iwie fehlt was neues zu versuchen. gehen wir mal durch:

* warhammer will ein pvp spiel bringen, brüllt herum dass sie wow vom thron stoßen wollen bla bla blub. fakt ist pve ist mehr gefragt als pvp dementsprechend ging die rechnung nicht auf.

* aion von vorne herein eine kopie des branchenprimus klar auch alles bischen anderst verpackt und hier und da sehr sehr schön geworden, aber der asiatische style ist halt im westen nicht so gefragt.

* aoc, spiel für erwachsene am besten mit dickem geldbeutel und super rechner. mit neuem kampfsystem das ich ganz gut fand aber mit erheblichen anfangsschwierigkeiten. der erste eindruck bleibt bestehen das spiel wird besser und besser aber eine 2. chance geben die wenigsten.

* herr der ringe online, nur pve ohne 2. fraktion einfach nur ein feines pve spiel mit absolut geringem pvp anteil anhand von minispielen.

* star wars the old republic, was hat man in den videos gesehen? alles bekannt. okay die gruppe in inis besteht aus 4 anstatt 5 spielern is aber nich sone rießen neuheit oder? housing gabs in hdro schon instanziert so wirds mit den schiffen auch sein also interessiert das keinen. die sprache is vertont das is schonmal super. aber reicht das wenn sonst alles gleich ist?

* wow damals sehr vieles geklaut aber auch sehr vieles vereinfacht einfach und der breiten masse zugänglich gemacht konnte wachsen und wachsen ohne konkurenz bis die letzten paar jahre überall spiele herschossen. machte blizz aber nix ne die klauten dann einfach die ideen von denen und wurden noch besser. aber iwann ist die welt halt auch bekannt und man will was neues sehen erleben. 

* final fantasy absolute bruchlandung.

ich vergleichs mal mit einem bild(familienfoto oder vom hund egal wie auch immer) wenn euch das bild nichmehr gefällt bringt acuh ein neuer rahmen nix. 

ich find es einfach schade, aber man sieht es auch in der filmindustrie wieviel neue"andere" filme mit neuartigen ideen kommen noch in die kinos? im gegenteil es werden immer weniger, und es wird versucht filme die funktioniert haben zu kopieren. man macht liebe ein bischen geld als risikoreich alles zu verlieren.

guild wars 2 is eig. ein hoffnungsschimmer. und nichma mich als rießen star wars fan reißt nun noch swotor vom hocker.


----------



## Nadaria (31. Mai 2011)

@maladin

Ich finde das lächerlich was du hier abziehst...

du entfernst grundlos irgendwelche beiträge die sich negativ über rift äußern....
du sagst: "das rift sich nicht stark von spielen wie wow unterscheidet und kaum innovationen bietet hat nichts damit zu tun das immer weniger spieler dieses spiel spielen? und weil du das sagst ist das so punkt um thread geschlosen und beitrag gelöscht????

gehts noch? und weil 3 leute auf einen thread antworten kann man also nicht von geisterservern sprechen und daher eh thema überflüssig.... ohne worte... es ist unbeschreiblich wie wenig objektivität du als moderator hier an den tag legst...


Der Hauptgrund für die meisten die aufgehört haben ist laut offiziellen forum eben DER VERGLEICH zu anderen spielen. das eben rift kaum was neues zu bieten hat und sich fast nur optisch von der konkurrenz unterscheidet...
und nur weil man seelensystem und risse groß aufplauscht soll es was völlig anders sein? für die meisten eher nicht.... und wenn du meinst das es keinen causalen zusammenhang zwischen innovation und spielerfluktation gibt ist das DEINE Meinung und nicht unsere...
Aufgrunddessen Threads zu schließen und Beiträge zu löschen ist echt unglaublich.


Buffed war mal wesentlich objektiver... Sowas dürfte nirgendwo moderieren...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (31. Mai 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Mit Addons kann man die faulen Äpfel aussortieren , das passt den meisten nicht ...
> Wenn im Fussball sich keiner die Mühe machen würde Statistiken auszuwerten,
> dann würde z.b. ein Arbeitstier wie Schweinsteiger bei Bayern gar nicht auffallen.
> [...]




Gibt genügend MMOs die komplett ohne 'AddOns' auskommen. 

Wenn ich ein MMO (eigentlich gilt das bei allen Spielen) spielen möchte, will ich nicht erst weitere 100 Hilfsprogramme von Drittanbietern installieren müssen. Wenn das Spiel ohne diese 'Hilfsmittel' nicht schaffbar ist, dann - tut mir Leid - dann haben die Entwicker Scheiße gebaut. Aber meistens ist der Content nicht zu schwer, sondern die Spieler zu faul, sie möchten lieber brain-afk durch die Gegend geführt werden und wenn es blinkt auf einen hell-erleuchtetes Knöpfchen drücken. Das hat in der Regel nichts mit 'faule Äpfel aussortieren' zu tun.


----------



## Lari (31. Mai 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @maladin
> 
> Ich finde das lächerlich was du hier abziehst...
> 
> ...


Nein, weils einfach nicht stimmt. Aktuelle Serverauslastung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> gehts noch? und weil 3 leute auf einen thread antworten kann man also nicht von geisterservern sprechen und daher eh thema überflüssig.... ohne worte... es ist unbeschreiblich wie wenig objektivität du als moderator hier an den tag legst...


Und auch hier wieder: Bewiesenermaßen sind alle PvE Server hoch besiedelt, die PvP zumindest Mittel. Keiner ist leer. Wo sind denn die Geisterserver? Lohnt es sich über Geisterserver zu diskutieren, wenn es keine gibt?




> Der Hauptgrund für die meisten die aufgehört haben ist laut offiziellen forum eben DER VERGLEICH zu anderen spielen. das eben rift kaum was neues zu bieten hat und sich fast nur optisch von der konkurrenz unterscheidet...
> und nur weil man seelensystem und risse groß aufplauscht soll es was völlig anders sein? für die meisten eher nicht.... und wenn du meinst das es keinen causalen zusammenhang zwischen innovation und spielerfluktation gibt ist das DEINE Meinung und nicht unsere...


Gut, anhand der momentan steigenden Spielerzahlen sehe ich den Zusammenhang, dass es den meisten Spieler innovativ genug ist, um zu bleiben und sogar Freunde zu Rift zu holen.


> Buffed war mal wesentlich objektiver... Sowas dürfte nirgendwo moderieren...



Es gab auch mal weniger Trolle bzw. "komische" Leute in Internetforen


----------



## Nadaria (31. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, weils einfach nicht stimmt. Aktuelle Serverauslastung:
> 
> 
> Und auch hier wieder: Bewiesenermaßen sind alle PvE Server hoch besiedelt, die PvP zumindest Mittel. Keiner ist leer. Wo sind denn die Geisterserver? Lohnt es sich über Geisterserver zu diskutieren, wenn es keine gibt?
> ...



Du meinst nur weil irgendwo mittel/hoch/gering steht hat das eine aussage auf die serverbevölkerung? trion hat schon lange keine zahlen mehr veröffentlich also ist das reine spekulation...

und wenn leute DER MEINUNG SIND!!! das es in den gebieten wie leer gefegt ist DANN IST DAS IHRE Meinung... und dann brauch keiner kommen und hier meinen ich bin moderator du hast zu schweigen weil ich behaupte mal es ist anders....


steigende userzahlen würde ja bedeuten das die startgebiete wieder stark besiedelt sind... ist aber nicht so... zumindestens weder auf felsspitze noch auf sprosspassage.... und auch das ist wieder eine spekulation und fundiert auf keinen tatsachen....
hat trion irgendwo zahlen stehen das es xxx einsteiger gibt?


Kommen wir dochmal zu den fakten.... FAKT ist das rift derzeit immer weiter in den verkaufscharts absinkt..... und zwar unter cataclysm & co...


Und unabhängig davon wer recht hat.... gerade Moderatoren müssen objektiv sein und Meinungen anderer respektieren.... Sei du der Meinung das es rift blendend geht und 3trillionen abos hat... von mir aus... das heißt aber nicht das man andere Meinungen nicht zulässt...


----------



## Lari (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn eine Meinung aber auf falschen Tatsachen beruht und somit eine Diskussion überflüssig macht... 
Ist ja schön, wenn du dich einsam fühlst, aber vielleicht solltest du einfach mal die Augen aufmachen.

Die Server kamen alle eine Weile lang nicht über Mittel hinaus, mittlerweile schaffen sie es wieder abends auf hoch. Welchen Schluss das wohl zulässt? Jetzt ganz scharf nachdenken.

Hab gestern übrigens mal meinen Level 10 Twink angepackt und eine Invasion mitgemacht. Ständig Leute gesehen und an den Rissen immer mindestens 5 Leute in meinem Levelbereich. Geisterserver sind was ganz anderes.

Und Trion muss keine Zahlen veröffentlichen. Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann dem reicht die Serverauslastung im Vergleich zur Auslastung von vor 4 Wochen. Aber für dich nochmal kurz erklärt:
Nach Release sinkende Spielerzahlen, 1 Monat Stagnation, jetzt wieder steigende Spielerzahlen. Und Geisterserver gab es während der ganzen Zeit im deutschsprachigen Raum nicht


----------



## Nadaria (1. Juni 2011)

Aber deine Meinung basiert auf irgendwelchen Tatsachen (ausser auf deinen eigenen?)

Ich kenne dieses "Alles ist toll - du bist ein idiot - etc etc etc..." das gleiche damals auch im AION Forum x mal gehört....
Bis zu dem Tag wo die Geisterserver zusammengelegt wurden wurde felsenfest von Aionjüngern behauptet alles wäre grandios und es gäbe nichts zu befürchten und xxx leute aktiv...


Rift wird sicherlich nicht sterben. Aber es wird auch kein Überflieger werden da bin ich mir sicher...
Planarit grinden, Ruf grinden, Instanzen grinden für Abzeichen/Loot und BG's zergen... Und das alles zwar nicht extrem schlecht umgesetzt aber auch nicht besonders umwerfend und schon gar nicht innovativ...

Wem das spass macht soll seine 3 millionen risse schließen in dem er 30 millionen mobs wegklopft die sich meist nur im namen unterscheiden... von mir aus...

Wer aber von WoW gelangweilt ist soll bitte was in Rift finden um sich neu zu motivieren? Risse??? ala es kommen alle x minuten x mobs aus rissen/invasionen zum grinden... das mag ja die ersten 100 mal aufregend sein beim 101. mal ist es das nicht mehr...


----------



## Lari (1. Juni 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Aber deine Meinung basiert auf irgendwelchen Tatsachen (ausser auf deinen eigenen?)


Jep, der aktuellen Serverauslastung und dem, was ich im Lowlevel Bereich sehe.
Was man noch mehr sehen will bzw. muss ist mir schleierhaft.

Da kannst du rumzetern wie du willst, harte Fakten kriegst du nicht mit Behauptungen widerlegt 

Momentan, nicht zur Primetime, 70+ Leute von Level 1 - 20, also im Startgebiet. Tot ist anders.


----------



## Raaandy (1. Juni 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich kenne dieses "Alles ist toll - du bist ein idiot - etc etc etc..." das gleiche damals auch im AION Forum x mal gehört....
> Bis zu dem Tag wo die Geisterserver zusammengelegt wurden wurde felsenfest von Aionjüngern behauptet alles wäre grandios und es gäbe nichts zu befürchten und xxx leute aktiv...



ich kenn das auch, aber ich versteh nicht wieso erfolg nur daran fest gemacht wird.

klar wenn die server immer so voll blieben wie zu beginn bräuchte es nie eine zusammen legung. aber mal springen welche mal können einige nicht, und vorallem verteilt sich das dann auch mehr. am anfang ist man heiß aufs spiel zockt wo man nur kann... dann fängts an das man immer weniger spielt un sich iwann ne routine einstellt, man spielt wann man lust hat.

ich find die serverzusammenlegung nicht schilmm im gegenteil es ermöglicht doch nur das man wieder mehr leute trifft. wenn der ein oder andere schließt ises nicht wild, wenn nur noch einer besteht dann schon eher.

blizzard verpackt das gnaze halt in realmpools, is genau das selbe, nur die wenigsten nehmens als das wahr.


----------



## Nadaria (1. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich kenn das auch, aber ich versteh nicht wieso erfolg nur daran fest gemacht wird.
> 
> ich find die serverzusammenlegung nicht schilmm im gegenteil es ermöglicht doch nur das man wieder mehr leute trifft.



Erfolg wird daran gemessen was das Ziel war... Trion sagte nie sie wollen das erfolgreichste MMO rausbringen daher kann man weder von Erfolg noch von Mißerfolg sprechen es sei denn man kennt Trions Pläne...

Wenn jemand spass an rift hat ist doch wunderbar... soll jeder spielen was er will... 
ich vertrete ja nicht die meinung es soll keiner mehr rift spielen weils "schlecht ist"..

und bei manchen spielen werden server zusammen gelegt und bei manchen werden server hinzugefügt.. auch das ist sicherlich positiv für das spielerlebnis das man hier sich nach der anzahl der spieler richtet...


Ich hatte mich genauso voll Euphorie auf Rift gestürzt.. war seit der beta dabei... 
Dann nach 3 50ern (das leveln geht ja recht fix) hatte ich alle Instanzen bis Pesthauch gesehen, xxx risse geschlossen, events mitgemacht etc...
Und dann irgendwann hab ich mich nur noch eingeloggt und gefragt "was soll ich noch machen?" 150.000 planarit sammeln (und nochmal xxx risse), nochmal in expert instanz x für abzeichen? oder evtl nochmal für bg anmelden für ein bischen rumzergen?

Rift bietet einfach nichts neues und hat kaum eigene ideen.... nichts mitreißendes... die risse waren wie gesagt am anfang toll weils mal was neues war... stellten sich aber schnell als langweilige grindfallen raus...
und was seltsam ist das die offiziellen foren überschwemmt mit threads sind die von extremen spielerverlusten / leeren servern berichten... schon seltsam wie viele doch falsch liegen....

Wie gesagt es soll jeder spielen was ihm spass macht... mir macht rift keinen spass... wenn ich grinden will kann ich bei aion bleiben und habe hier definitiv besseres pvp und char modellierung...
Da ist AoC mir inzwischen noch lieber als Rift... das inzwischen wirklich viel aufgearbeitet hat..


----------



## Lari (1. Juni 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Rift bietet einfach nichts neues und hat kaum eigene ideen.... nichts mitreißendes... die risse waren wie gesagt am anfang toll weils mal was neues war... stellten sich aber schnell als langweilige grindfallen raus...
> und was seltsam ist das die offiziellen foren überschwemmt mit threads sind die von extremen spielerverlusten / leeren servern berichten... schon seltsam wie viele doch falsch liegen....



Linken bitte.Viel Spaß beim Suchen 
Keine Verlinkung sehe ich als Eingeständnis ein wieder haltlose Behauptungen aufgestellt zu haben


----------



## Cerom (1. Juni 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich kenne dieses "Alles ist toll - du bist ein idiot - etc etc etc..." das gleiche damals auch im AION Forum x mal gehört....
> Bis zu dem Tag wo die Geisterserver zusammengelegt wurden wurde felsenfest von Aionjüngern behauptet alles wäre grandios und es gäbe nichts zu befürchten und xxx leute aktiv...


Ich denke die Situation in Aion war eine andere als die, die auf Rift zukommen könnte. Wenn man das damals aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet stellt sich alles etwas anders dar als damals. Aion wurde im Westen nie wirklich groß beworben. Ein paar Artikel in Spielzeitschriften, der Rest Mundpropaganda in den Foren, das war alles. 

Man sollte auch wissen das Ncsoft und Ncsoft west zweierlei dinge sind. Ncsoft ist sehr erfolgreich in Asien. Ihr Ableger im Westen lief, gerade zu der Zeit nur so nebenbei, eher als Resteverwertung. Mit Lineage hatte Ncsoft damals weltweit das kommerziell erfolgreichste MMO. Während Tabula Rasa floppte. Als Aion im Westen an den Start ging hatte Ncsoft-west gerade einige Monate vorher 70 Arbeitsplätze abgebaut. Es gab nur noch wenige.

Vor diesem Hintergrund kam dann oder Start damals. Trotz der mangelhaften Werbung verkaufte Aion sich zum Anfang wie die warmen Semmel. Zuerst waren es nur vier deutsche Server. Nur die reichten nicht mal ansatzweise aus. Es bildeten sich Warteschlangen von bis zu 7,5 Stunden. Erst daraufhin machte Ncsoft west zwei weitere Server auf. 

Und dann merkten auch die Spieler langsam einiges. Aion war zwar in vielen Bereichen sehr gut, aber andererseits auch unglaublich mangelhaft. Man merkte schnell das da anscheinend gar keine Leute waren. Ich denke deshalb hörten damals auch schnell die paar Leutchen die sie noch hatten auf und andere kamen. Es gab so gut wie keinen Support. Das Forum war ein Betaforum, kaum wirklich stabil. GM´s im Spiel gab es so gut wie gar nicht usw.

Dann die Mängel im Spiel. Es war eins zu eins von der asiatischen Version übernommen (viel Grind, wenig Questen, Goldverkäufer, Hauptaugenmerk auf PVP usw.). Außer der Sprache war nichts angepaßt. Man merkte eigentlich schnell das Ncsoft da nicht wirklich ein MMO im Westen vermarkten wollte. Anscheinend sahen sie es nur als Resteverwertung. In Asien lief es dagegen sehr gut (3,4 Millionen Spieler), da ist es eine Goldgrube. Da nahm man das Geschäft mit dem Westen wohl nur so mit. Wollte anscheinend aber nichts investieren. Dazu kamen dann noch andere Mängel wie Bots und Goldverkäufer in Massen. 

Der Anfangserfolg war dann schnell dahin und sie legten dann je zwei Server zusammen. Jetzt sind es also nur noch 3 deutsche Server (die sind allerdings gut gefüllt).

Mittlerweile sind diese Probleme in Aion größtenteils beseitigt. Nur einen versauten Rauf wieder weg zu bekommen, da werden sie sich noch sehr anstrengen müssen. Ich denke aber sie sind auf einem guten Weg. Mittlerweile unterscheiden sich die Versionen für den Westen und die für Asien erheblich.

Ich glaube nicht das Rift da ähnliche Probleme bekommen wird. Rift läuft doch zur Zeit recht erfolgreich. sollte sich in Zukunft herausstellen das Rift vielleicht nicht so der große Wurf wird oder war werden die Gründe völlig andere als in Aion sein.


----------



## Nadaria (1. Juni 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind diese Probleme in Aion größtenteils beseitigt. Nur einen versauten Rauf wieder weg zu bekommen, da werden sie sich noch sehr anstrengen müssen. Ich denke aber sie sind auf einem guten Weg. Mittlerweile unterscheiden sich die Versionen für den Westen und die für Asien erheblich.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das Rift da ähnliche Probleme bekommen wird. Rift läuft doch zur Zeit recht erfolgreich. sollte sich in Zukunft herausstellen das Rift vielleicht nicht so der große Wurf wird oder war werden die Gründe völlig andere als in Aion sein.



Nur um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden (abgesehen von blinden fanboys).

Ich finde sowohl Aion als auch Rift gut... sonst hätte ich beide kaum intensiv gespielt...

Aion spiele ich derzeit wieder... und ja richtig es hat sich viel getan allerdings die extremen grindelemente sind geblieben:

- Beruf von 100 auf 200 (ca ein fünftel der max stufe) ziehen hat mich 6h mit stupiden Workorders gekostet die wirklich niemanden Spass machen (npc anklicken - tisch anklicken - go - npc anklicken - tisch anklicken - go....... 6h)
- Questen und leveln geht rasend schnell ... das Sammeln nicht... d.h. leveln 2h sammelpause (3x blümchen anklicken - 3x blümchen anklicken etc....) auch hier dauert das stundenlang das sammeln auf gleiche stufe wie das questgebiet zu kriegen
- Manasteine socken (lvl 35 item mit 5 sockeln - stunden später - millionen kinah später - 450 manasteine später - 0 mana steine gesockelt.....)
- Instanzquests -> besuche 10-50 mal in folge die instanz beim 10-50. mal bekommst du belohnung x.....
- Sammel x Platinmedallien die so selten sind das leute x millionen ap haben aber sie nicht ausgeben können
- PvP (Riften) mit 80% dmg debuff in einem PvP Spiel?!? auch wenn Beluslan 1x die woche ohne debuff möglich ist...

Der Rest ist wirklich super geworden und macht echt Spass... Die oben genannten Punkte sind aber echt vermeidbar und daher echt seltsam das sie bei der verwestlichung bis heute keine Beachtung fanden denn das ist nichts anderes als langweiliger Hardcore Grind...


Rift:
Wäre Rift 2006 rausgekommen wäre das Spiel eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Aber wir schreiben das Jahr 2011 und da kann man eben halt auch mal wirklich neue Ideen erwarten... Aion erfindet das Rad sicherlich auch nicht Grundlegend neu hat aber ein paar nette neue Elemente (flug pvp, PvPvE Instanzen wie Dredgion, wahnsinnig schönes Modell Design, nette Kampfanimationen, Stigma System...)
Rift bietet dagegen wirklich nichts neues... den selbst die Risse gab es in der ein oder anderen Form auch schon wo anders... Openquest die alle x Minuten starten aber wirklich IMMER gleich und langweilig sind.. und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier... ja die Risse unterscheiden sich bei einem stehen kisten bei anderen zieht man wölfe ins licht bevor man sie tötet... für mich nicht gerade spannend....


Wie gesagt das bedeutet weder das Rift schlecht ist noch Aion... trotzdem ist es für jemanden wie mich der alle gängen MMORPG's einmal rauf und runter gespielt hat (AoC, HdRO, Aion, WAR, WoW, Rift, LineAge2,...) einfach nur noch langweilig... ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr xx mal die gleichen quests zu machen nur damit ich nachher 250.000 rufpunkte bei fraktion x habe... und ich will auch nicht 100 mal die gleiche ini machen nur damit ich mir ein rüstungsteil holen kann... und genauso wenig wíll ich 10.000 Risse schließen die sich fast nur farblich unterscheiden um 150.000 Planarit zu haben für irgend einen gegenstand mit dem ich in instanz z gehen kann...

Wem das gegrinde noch Spass macht ist doch super... mir nicht... und da spiele ich lieber Aion... da gibts auch gegrinde wie oben genannt aber eben etwas spannenderes PvP... denn die Zerg BG's in Rift sind auch nicht gerade so unterhaltsam - zumindestens nicht für mich..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Juni 2011)

und das ist der punkt..rift hat keinen reiz..das spiel hat einfach nichts was so richtig heraussticht...es ist halt weder gut noch schlecht

Rift macht nichts besser als WoW was irgendwie von bedeutung wäre

ich suche zwar eine alternative zu WoW, aber in form von einem mmo was mich wieder richtig süchtig machen kann und was neues bietet (Guild Wars2 daumendrück*), aber ich suche keine version die einfach das gleiche ist wie WoW nur in etwas schlechter, da bleib ich lieber beim könig...


----------



## Night2010 (1. Juni 2011)

Thema Community ist immer so ne sache.

Da Rift nicht so viele Spieler hat, wird man da nicht so oft auf einen Knallkopf treffen wie in WoW.
Glaube eher der Prozentsatz ist da gleich. Zudem ist die Rift Community schon ein bischen eingebildet wenn man sich mal das Forum durchliest.
Meckern über WoW Kinder, aber vergessen, das die meisten eben von WoW kommen.


----------



## BaddaBumm (2. Juni 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Thema Community ist immer so ne sache.
> 
> Da Rift nicht so viele Spieler hat, wird man da nicht so oft auf einen Knallkopf treffen wie in WoW.
> Glaube eher der Prozentsatz ist da gleich. Zudem ist die Rift Community schon ein bischen eingebildet wenn man sich mal das Forum durchliest.
> Meckern über WoW Kinder, aber vergessen, das die meisten eben von WoW kommen.





Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


Rift und WoW zieht die gleiche Kundschaft (nur die Themeparkspieler) an und folglich rennen in Rift, vom Prozentsatz aus gesehen, genausoviel Volldeppen rum wie in WoW.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. Juni 2011)

Mir persönlich gefiehl Rift am Anfang sehr gut...
Letztendlich hab ich aber die Lust aus diversen Gründen verloren.

Erst einmal hab ichs mir geholt, weil ich ne Alternative zu WoW gesucht hab, eben einfach ein ordentliches anderes MMO.
Bin bis Level 42 gekommen und soweit:
-Rifts sind wirklich lustig und bringen Abwechslung, werden auf Dauer aber auch eintönig. Zudem braucht man teilweise ziemlich viel daraus für Items, Rezepte etc., d.h. man muss die Teile teilweise farmen. Zudem bekommt man Ruf bei Fraktionen hauptsächlich durch Rifts. (Das hier bezogen aufs PvE. PvP bekommt man Ruf etc. natürlich durch verschiedene BG's)
-Quests sind, wie ich finde, ziemlich eintönig... Mach dieses platt, sammle jenes und hau auch noch den Anführer um. So ist der Großteil der Quests. Gut, ist in vielen anderen Spielen nicht anders, aber beispielsweise WoW hat doch noch, mittlerweile nicht mal wenige, andere Quests, wie z.B. mit Belagerungswaffen und sind teils auch einfach spannend gemacht, durch gelegentliche Cinematics und richtige Handlungen. Sowas vermiss ich in Rift z.B..
-Zum Endgame kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber gut, ich glaub größtenteils ähnlich wie WoW. Farmen in Experten Instanzen (Vergleichbar mit Heros), PvP mit BG's und ein klein wenig Open PvP (Glaube Arena gibts nicht... Braucht man aber auch nicht.) und eben Raids. Ein wenig Farmen und tägliche Quests machen dürft auch noch dabei sein. Das gewöhnliche in MMO's halt. Hierzu aber noch zu sagen: Instanzen fand ich jedenfalls beim Leveln relativ schwer, man bekommt nicht alles geschenkt. Wie das im End Content aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
-Charakterdesign find ich persönlich nicht so wirklich toll. Darüber kann man sich streiten, aber mir persönlich gefallen die Charaktere einfach nicht wirklich gut. Sehen etwas seltsam aus. Der Charaktereditor bietet zwar recht viele Optionen zur Charakter-Gestallung (Aber nicht vergleichbar mit Aion, aber da gibts eh nur sehr wenige vergleichbare Charakter-Editoren), jedoch schaff ich es trotzdem nicht wirklich einen Charakter zu gestallten, der mir wirklich gut zusagt. Wie gesagt, sehen andere vielleicht anders, ist meine Meinung, ich find die Charaktere sehen allgemein einfach seltsam aus...
-Über das Design der Rüstungen und Waffen kann man sich ebenfalls streiten. Fast alle sind ziemlich schlicht gehalten, auch High Lvl Zeug, find ich nicht unbedingt schlecht, muss ja nicht immer alles übertrieben leuchten. Bei ein paar wenigen Stücken würde der ein oder andere Effekt aber auch nicht schaden. Vieles sieht einfach nicht besonders eindrucksvoll aus. Eben auch geschmacks-abhängig.
Ansonsten find ich das Game ganz nett. War mal wieder eine Abwechslung, vor allem hat es einige Elemente aus verschiedenen Games kombiniert und teilweise sogar verbessert und es spielt sich auch ziemlich komfortable, durch verschiedene Sachen.
Ich werds aber wohl nicht weiterzocken, da es mir eben nicht so wirklich gut zu sagt, hat unter anderem die oben genannten Gründe...
Zu WoW werd ich aber ebenfalls nicht zurück kehren, da das Game mittlerweile einfach auch langweilig geworden ist und mir ausserdem das Endgame, was PvP und PvE anbelangt, einfach nicht mehr besonders viel Spaß macht... Auch wenn die Welt, die Quests und Design mir hier einfach ziemlich gut gefallen. Ist eben auch nicht alles.


----------



## zarix (2. Juni 2011)

In Rift kotzt es mich tierisch an , das ich auf eine Rnd Gruppe 1-6 stunden warten muss um einen Inv zu bekommen.
Je nach We Tag unterschiedlich.
Da mir die Lust mit questen in Wow schon genommen wurde (mehr als genug chars hochgelevlt), hatte ich mir vorgenommen in Rift mit dem DF zu lvln . 
Leider Gottes hat Rift nicht alles von Wow geklaut , wie eine Server übergreifender Dungeon Finder. 
Bevor ich jetzt eine Q mache , denke ich mir Bahh kein bock drauf , wenigstens habe ich es aber geschafft letzte Woche von lvl 26 auf lvl 28 hoch zu questen  , was mir aber die LAUNE genommen  hat , da ich zum Größtenteil damit beschäftigt war den Chat zu zu spamen um eine Gruppe zu finden und zu bilden oder eher vergebens im Bett lag und auf den invite PLOG zu warten . 
Heute war es extrem übel , da nach 2 1/2 stunden ein Invite bekam , aber 1 dd den invite nicht angenommen hat und ich wieder an den anfang der Warteschlange gesetzt wurde.
PFUI . 
Die Minen Instanz habe ich schon Mittlerweile glaube ich übersprungen ...
Naja die leute stehen wohl auf Anonymität .
Mir solls  recht sein , wenn sie ihre Anonyminität in 3-6 Mon auf GeisterServer aus leben können  . 

In Rift hat mir aber im Vergleich zu Wow der schnelle einstieg und das schnelle Lvln gefallen , so wie die schnellen Invites des Pvp´s.
Und natürlich die  vielfallt an skillungen , die eine Klasse zur verfügung hat . 

Leider Gottes wollte ich über den Df chillig lvln , bin aber an der Langen Warteschlange gescheitert. 
Aber damit habe ich mich abgefunden und freue mich auf dem Duke , der nächsten We erscheinen wird in De . 
Und Ps der Duke ist ab morgen als Demo zu erhalten.
Zumindest wurde die Demo angekündigt


----------



## Raaandy (3. Juni 2011)

natürlich ist es vorteilhaft wenn man keine lust hat zu questen das über instanzen zu machen. aber das nur davon abhängig zu machen die spielwelt überhaupt nicht kennen lernen zu wollen, dafür fehlt mir dann das verständnis.

ihr dürft nich vergessen das dass in wow einfach nur gemacht wurde(ist ja nix anderes als eine serverzusammenlegung) weil es einfach kaum mehr spieler auf den zig servern gibt. 

ich finds eig. sehr schade das de dungeon finder gekommen is, ich find die oldschool suche viel besser(im sinne von teamplay). vorallem fördert die(oldschool suche) auch keine sozialen vollkrüppel die einfach nur aufn knopp drücken um ine instanz zu kommen diese dann leaven sobald iwas iwann auch nur einmal schief geht. es ist verständlich das trion dem flehen de spieler nachgibt, traurig find ich das allerdings schon... dungeon finder zerstört die ganze athmosphäre. 

man sollte sich einfach damit zufrieden geben wenn nunmal gerade keine leute in meiner lvl kurve stecken dann kann ich ganz einfach eine instanz nicht besuchen, dass ist dann schade aber nicht zu ändern. aber nö das kennt man heute nichtmehr, ich will ich will ich willl... und wenns nich klappt sind alle doof!


----------



## RedShirt (3. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ihr dürft nich vergessen das dass in wow einfach nur gemacht wurde(ist ja nix anderes als eine serverzusammenlegung) weil es einfach kaum mehr spieler auf den zig servern gibt.



Belege pls. Der letzte Abo-Rückgang ist zwar ein Rückgang, aber "kaum mehr" bei > 11 Mio Abonnenten ist schon sehr sehr gewagt ;-)

Es war v.a. dazu da, Tanks+DDs auszugleichen über verschiedene Server, also größerer Pool = mehr Chancen. Das gilt immer.
Das war zumindest das offz. Statement dazu, und es klingt logisch.

Also, mal runter mit der Bashhaube, und rein in die Fakten.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Juni 2011)

Belege kanns du dir selbst abholen indem du dich aufn server einloggst  

es gibt ein paar die wirklich voll sind einige die ordentlich gefüllt sind und viele die einfach leer sind. da blizz das vorurteil kennt mit serverzusammelegungen ganz einfach nen fetten realmpool gemacht, ist doch vollkommen logisch. 

man findet nunmal im low level bereich kaum noch leute. klar im high end bereich is das wieder was anderes, aber da gabs auch nich soviele probleme oder zusammenlegung. der größte punkt is ganz einfach der low level bereich, jetzt 2 möglichkeiten entweder zusammenschmeißen oder realmpools. realmpools is ne serverzusammenlegung nur mit ganz viel schleifchen verpackt


----------



## RedShirt (3. Juni 2011)

mit /who finde ich schon einige in den Zonen beim Questen.
Komisch, aber ich seh selbst beim Questen noch Leute, mit denen man um Questmobs kämpfen muß - gerade im Lowlevel bis 20, 30, wo die Gebiete sehr nah zusammen sind.

Cata ist sehr twinkfreundlich - Quests müssen nichtmehr quer von 2 Kontinenten für 1 Instanz zusammengetragen werden. Sie sind am Eingang erreichbar.

Ich erinnere mich, vor 2 Jahren, da war im Lowlevelbereich auch schwer eine Gruppe auf einem Server zu finden - je nach Uhrzeit schwerer. WoW ist auch mehr aufs Endgame ausgelegt.

Die meisten Inis damals waren auch schneller mit Gilden 70ern oder 80ern aufgefüllt - hinfliegen musste man ja auch noch.

Auch das ist dank DF nicht mehr der Fall.

Warte mal 1 Jahr in Rift - sehr ähnliche Umstände. Jetzt ists klar, die meisten müssen erstmal hochspielen - Release ist noch frisch... ;-)


----------



## zarix (3. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> natürlich ist es vorteilhaft wenn man keine lust hat zu questen das über instanzen zu machen. aber das nur davon abhängig zu machen die spielwelt überhaupt nicht kennen lernen zu wollen, dafür fehlt mir dann das verständnis.



Die Gebiete zu erkundschaften bringt sehr wenig im Endgame . 
Ausser vlt zu wissen , wo man gezielt Lowis killen kann .
Oder Der Vorteil , wäre das man mit seinen Twinkz gezielter lvln könnte.


Warscheinlich würde ich auch questen , wenn denn mal eine Ini aufgehen würde.
Wenn denn eine Ini aufgehen würde, wäre es vorteilhaft nebenbei zu questen.
Da das questen als Lückenfüller zum Df perfekt harmonieren würde.
Aber bei einer Wartschlange von 1-6 Stunden ist das Questen kein edit zum DF sondern , sondern normales Questen ,weil sich nichts öffnet fibt es nichts zum harmonieren.
Auf normales Questen wie gesagt habe ich kein Bock , da ich schon in vielen MMOS Chars hoch gequestet habe.
Die Gebiete sind mir egal , da sie im Highendbereich nichts ausmachen werden und wie gesagt einen Vorteil bringen könnten für die Twinkz zum gezielten lvln.
Mit Rift hatte ich mir vorgenommen durch den DF hauptsächlich zu lvln und nebenbei zu questen, da das Raiden durch den DF aber nicht möglich ist durch wie gesagt 1-6 stunden Wartezeit , wird es nicht mit dem was ich mir vorgenommen habe.
Da die leute darauf bestehen das nichts Anonym werden soll , sollen sie sich nicht wundern , wenn es vielen so wie mir geht und einfach während des levels die Lust verlieren und aufhören.


----------



## zarix (3. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Es war v.a. dazu da, Tanks+DDs auszugleichen über verschiedene Server, also größerer Pool = mehr Chancen. Das gilt immer.
> Das war zumindest das offz. Statement dazu, und es klingt logisch.



RICHTIG ! 

Aber das ist den leuten egal , sie denken zumteil,  das wenn es kein df geben würde , mehr Gruppen gebaut werden würden.
Bei mir ist es so das weder noch ne Grp gebaut wird oder eine Grp aufgeht .


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Wäre Rift 2006 rausgekommen wäre das Spiel eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Aber wir schreiben das Jahr 2011 und da kann man eben halt auch mal wirklich neue Ideen erwarten... Aion erfindet das Rad sicherlich auch nicht Grundlegend neu hat aber ein paar nette neue Elemente (flug pvp, PvPvE Instanzen wie Dredgion, wahnsinnig schönes Modell Design, nette Kampfanimationen, Stigma System...)
> Rift bietet dagegen wirklich nichts neues... den selbst die Risse gab es in der ein oder anderen Form auch schon wo anders... Openquest die alle x Minuten starten aber wirklich IMMER gleich und langweilig sind.. und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier... ja die Risse unterscheiden sich bei einem stehen kisten bei anderen zieht man wölfe ins licht bevor man sie tötet... für mich nicht gerade spannend....



Aha...in Aion nennst du sogar "nette Kampfanimationen" unter der Kategorie "neue Elemente", aber in Rift zählen die Risse, die es ja auch schon woanders gab (vermutlich spielst du hier auf die Puplic Quests in Warhammer), nicht als etwas neues. Wo gab es Risse denn schon? Redest du von Public Quests in Warhammer? Falls ja, dann ist das lächerlich. Man mag von den Rissen in Rift halten was man will, aber Fakt ist, dass es derzeit noch keine derart dynamische Welt gegeben hat. Vor allem durch die Invasionen und Events. Und PvPvE-Instanzen sind also auch ein neues Element? Das ich nicht lache! Die gab es schon vor Ewigkeiten in Daoc, ein Spiel, dass das Licht der Welt erblickte, als die meisten Buffed-User noch mit einer Trommel um den Weihnachtsbaum liefen. Und schöne Models zählen also auch als neues Feature? Zählen die platten hässlichen Bodentexturen in Aion auch als Innovation? Könnten sie eigentlich. Nach dem Jahr 2000 wurde wahrscheinlich in einem Computerspiel kein Boden mit derart wenig Aufwand erschaffen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Wie du schon sagtest: jedem das seine. Wer Rift spielen will, soll Rift spielen. Wer Aion spielen will, soll Aion spielen, usw...
Aber etwas Objektivität beim bewerten der Spielelemente wäre wünschenswert. Wenn Risse keine Innovation sind, sondern lediglich eine public Quest, die ja in einer ähnlichen Form schon oft gesehen wurde und du dann mit PvPvE-Instanzen und schönen Animationen als "neues Element" kommst, dann ist das schon leicht lachhaft. Bei aller Liebe.



Raaandy schrieb:


> Belege kanns du dir selbst abholen indem du dich aufn server einloggst
> 
> es gibt ein paar die wirklich voll sind einige die ordentlich gefüllt sind und viele die einfach leer sind. da blizz das vorurteil kennt mit serverzusammelegungen ganz einfach nen fetten realmpool gemacht, ist doch vollkommen logisch.
> 
> man findet nunmal im low level bereich kaum noch leute. klar im high end bereich is das wieder was anderes, aber da gabs auch nich soviele probleme oder zusammenlegung. der größte punkt is ganz einfach der low level bereich, jetzt 2 möglichkeiten entweder zusammenschmeißen oder realmpools. realmpools is ne serverzusammenlegung nur mit ganz viel schleifchen verpackt



Da nehm ich dann lieber die Serverzusammenlegung, denn was Blizzard mit ihren Realmpools abzieht, ist ein Witz. Bringt mir ja echt ganz viel, wenn die Server beim zocken wie ausgestorben sind. Aber hauptsache, man kommt schnell in ne Ini oder ein BG. Ganz großes Kino. Das einem auf Server wie Syndikat beim Leveln mit viel Glück aber gerade mal gefühlte 5 Leute auf dem Weg zu 85 entgegenkommen, interessiert ja nicht.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Juni 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Man mag von den Rissen in Rift halten was man will, aber *Fakt ist, dass es derzeit noch keine derart dynamische Welt gegeben hat.*



*Das* wäre wirklich traurig. Ein Glück dass du mit der Aussage total daneben liegst und es doch MMOs gibt, die eine dynamischere Welt haben und bei denen die Dynamik aus mehr als ein paar aufploppenden Rissen besteht.


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> *Das* wäre wirklich traurig. Ein Glück dass du mit der Aussage total daneben liegst und es doch MMOs gibt, die eine dynamischere Welt haben und bei denen die Dynamik aus mehr als ein paar aufploppenden Rissen besteht.



welche? ich kenn sonst nur warhammer mit ihren public quests.

zum thema was macht rift besser/schlechter:

+ sie hören sehr genau auf die community

- sie hören zu sehr auf die community(die teilweise sehr stark aus ex wowlern besteht und das spiel immer mehr komponenten von wow abbekommt wie den dümmlichen dungeon finder)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> welche? ich kenn sonst nur warhammer mit ihren public quests.



Jedes drittklassige Sandbox-MMO bietet mehr Dynamik in der Spielewelt.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (5. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> natürlich ist es vorteilhaft wenn man keine lust hat zu questen das über instanzen zu machen. aber das nur davon abhängig zu machen die spielwelt überhaupt nicht kennen lernen zu wollen, dafür fehlt mir dann das verständnis.
> 
> ihr dürft nich vergessen das dass in wow einfach nur gemacht wurde(ist ja nix anderes als eine serverzusammenlegung) weil es einfach kaum mehr spieler auf den zig servern gibt.
> 
> ...



Es mag sicherlich stimmen, dass viele Spieler den Dungon Finder zweck entfremden. Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen, wie oft ich das in WoW, was du oben beschrieben hast, schon erlebt habe. Das plötzliche Verlassen der Gruppe, ohne wirklich erkennbaren Grund. Oder einfach deshalb, weil er schon beim ersten Boss das bekommen hat, was er eigentlich wollte.
Wobei ich das nicht zwangsläufig vom Dungon Finder abhängig machen will. Schwarze Schafe gibt es definitiv immer. Völlig gleichfültig ob jetzt bei WoW oder Rift. Es kommt mit Sicherheit auch darauf an, wie leicht es selbigen gemacht wird.
Das allerdings der Dungon Finder "soziale Vollkrüppel" fördert, halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Aussage. Egal auf welche Art und Weise ich auch immer Zugang zu den Instanzen finde, hinter jeder Figur steckt ein Mensch. Kommunizieren muss man immer miteinander, über Rauchzeichen wäre das etwas schwierig. ;-) Sprich, irgendwie muss man immer "sozial" miteinander umgehen. Sonst funktioniert das Spiel nicht.
Für mich persönlich ist die Einführung eines Dungon Finders ein Segen. Ich bin beruflich sehr stark eingeschränkt und habe schlicht nicht die Zeit, Tagelang nach einer Gruppe für eine Instanz zu suchen. Gerade unter der Woche ist es schier unmöglich, für eine Instanz "mal eben so" eine Gruppe zu finden. Ich hab es zich mal versucht, es gelingt einfach nicht. Gelegenheitsspielern bricht dann einfach die Möglichkeit weg, das Spiel auch mal von einer anderen Seite kennenzulernen. Warum sollten diese nicht auch die Chance haben, eine Instanz zu besuchen? Was das mit sozialen Vollkrüppeln zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.
Ob ich in einem Spiel wie Rift ein "sozialer Vollkrüppel" bleibe, liegt nicht an einem simplen Tool wie dem Dungon Finder. Sondern einzig und allein daran, wie ich mich gebe und auf andere zugehe.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juni 2011)

was ein schwachsinn....wenn jemand früher die gruppe einfach so ohne irgendeinen grund verlassen hat, dann hat der definitiv minus punkte bei den leuten gesammelt...und wenn man es sich zu oft verkackt hat dann finden man plötzlich keine gruppe mehr...deswegen kam es auch wesentlich seltener vor dass jemand den vollarsch raushängen gelassen hat, weil man hat sich ja mal wieder gesehen....ob ihrs glaubt oder nich, es gab mal zeiten da kannten der großteil der spieler auf dem server sich noch gegenseitig 

dungeon finder ist ein produktionswerkzeug für ego-spieler----denn es ist schon lächerlich..therotisch kriege ich einen voll episch ausgestatteten vollgelevelten char ohne auch nur ein einziges mal den chat zu benutzen....das soll dann noch ein mmo sein, wo man mit niemanden reden muss um was zu reißen???

früher haste es schon schwer überhaupt max level zu erreichen wenn du nicht kommuniziert und dich in gruppen geschlossen hast um schwierigere gruppen quests zu meistern...heutzutage kriegste 99% aller quests locker alleine hin...und mit dem tollen questfinder musste auch nie wieder jemanden fragen wo etwas ist...

klar das mag vllt gut sein für jemanden der 10 trilliarden stunden die woche arbeitet und eine frau und 10 kinder zu versorgen hat...aber für solche leute sind mmos eigentlich auch nicht gemacht...dafür gibt es dann jede menge gute solo spiele


das ist meiner meinung nach ein scheiß trend den WoW da verbreitet...


----------



## FunnyChrissy (5. Juni 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> klar das mag vllt gut sein für jemanden der 10 trilliarden stunden die woche arbeitet und eine frau und 10 kinder zu versorgen hat...aber für solche leute sind mmos eigentlich auch nicht gemacht...dafür gibt es dann jede menge gute solo spiele



Ich verstehe nicht, warum man immer alles sofort übertreiben muss. Es gibt noch Menschen, die neben dem Zocken arbeiten und ein Leben haben. Unglaublich, aber wahr. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum diese nicht auch in den Genuss eines MMOS kommen sollten. Ist schließlich nicht verboten, oder? Ich muss doch kein Dauer Zocker sein, um mitreden zu können. Ich persönlich kann z.B. nur am Wochenende oder an einem freien Tag unter der Woche spielen. Dennoch möchte ich als berufstätige Frau nicht auf ein Spiel wie Rift verzichten. Natürlich setze ich meine Prioritäten im Spiel anders als jemand, der täglich zum Zocken kommt.
MMOS sind dazu da, um Spass zu haben. Zu Spielen, wann es mir passt und wie es mir passt. Und sonst zu nichts anderem. Welche Ziele jemand damit verfolgt, ist doch im Prinzip Pieps Egal. Jeder spielt so, wie es ihm gut tut.
Ob jetzt ein Dungon Finder auf die Pro oder Contra Liste gehört, mag eine Streitfrage sein. Ich persönlich begrüsse diese Einrichtung. Egal, was andere darüber denken.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. Juni 2011)

"... wann es paßt und wie es paßt..."


Jedes MMO tut sein Bestes das zu verhindern !


Man is ständig dabei sein Grundbedürfnis an Entsapnnung im Spiel abzugrenzen. Und weil die Forderungen vom Spiel aus zeitlich zu intensiv sind unterläßt man nach einer Weile den wichtigeren Spielfaktor Komunikation untereinander.
Vor 5 Jahren war es den allermeisten egal ob sie das Levl den Tag noch bekommen. Hauptsache sie haben was mit anderen gemacht und sind in irgendeiner Form dabei auch mit ihrem Helden weiter gekommen. Ich selbst habe ganze Nächte mit Leuten per Chat über Gott und die Wlet diskutiert, während ich nach bestimmten Sachen gefarmt hab und nicht wußte was der Gegenüber macht. Wenn jemand ne weitläufige Quest hatte, brauchte er auch nur offen nach zufragen und hatte zu allen Zeiten mit mehr als 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine ausreichende Helfermannschaft zusammen. Schon vior Drei Jahren war das in WoW passe.


In anderen MMO kann sich die "Idylle der ersten zeit" gar nicht entwickeln. Z.B. in Rift macht es Plopp und alle sind im Endgame...


Es gibt noch zusätzliche Killer des Soziallebens in MMO. 
Die Einführung des TS in Dark Age of Camelot hat z.B. zu einem erheblichen Bruch im Kommunitkationswillen der Spieler geführt. Es wurde von 95% in Schrift einfach nicht mehr geantwortet.

Auch in WOW war die Kommunikation in den ersten Jahren weniger auf TS ausgelegt.
Heut haben wir noch den Dungeoon-Finder...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Juni 2011)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man immer alles sofort übertreiben muss. Es gibt noch Menschen, die neben dem Zocken arbeiten und ein Leben haben. Unglaublich, aber wahr. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum diese nicht auch in den Genuss eines MMOS kommen sollten. Ist schließlich nicht verboten, oder? Ich muss doch kein Dauer Zocker sein, um mitreden zu können. Ich persönlich kann z.B. nur am Wochenende oder an einem freien Tag unter der Woche spielen. Dennoch möchte ich als berufstätige Frau nicht auf ein Spiel wie Rift verzichten. Natürlich setze ich meine Prioritäten im Spiel anders als jemand, der täglich zum Zocken kommt.
> MMOS sind dazu da, um Spass zu haben. Zu Spielen, wann es mir passt und wie es mir passt. Und sonst zu nichts anderem. Welche Ziele jemand damit verfolgt, ist doch im Prinzip Pieps Egal. Jeder spielt so, wie es ihm gut tut.
> Ob jetzt ein Dungon Finder auf die Pro oder Contra Liste gehört, mag eine Streitfrage sein. Ich persönlich begrüsse diese Einrichtung. Egal, was andere darüber denken.



du kommst aber nicht in den genuss eines mmo´s wenn du den dungeon finder benutzt, dann spielst du nämlich ein "dungeon coop game"

du bist weit davon entfernt davon zu reden "mmo´s" zu spielen, wenn du nichteinmal weisst, was denn überhaupt ein mmo ausmacht...und das sind sicherlich nicht tolle "ich hab doch keine zeit" funktionen, die dazu beitragen den chat mit seinen mitspielern immer weiter und weiter vernachlässigen zu können


----------



## Raaandy (6. Juni 2011)

ich kann beide sichtweisen verstehen. ich muss sagen ich hab auch sehr wenig zeit zu spielen, daher spiele ich im moment garkeine mmorpg. aber man muss schon sagen dass nachdem der dungeon finder kam die soziale komponente in inis ins bodenlose gesunken ist. 

die leute kommen rein, wenns viel is wird noch hall oder hi gesagt.... das find ich schon sehr schlecht für die atmosphäre eines mmorpgs wo es darum geht MITEINANDER zu spielen. 

klar es hilft denjenigen die nicht lange suchen können/wollen. aber es nimmt doch schon sehr viel spielspaß wie ich finde.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (6. Juni 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du kommst aber nicht in den genuss eines mmo´s wenn du den dungeon finder benutzt, dann spielst du nämlich ein "dungeon coop game"
> 
> du bist weit davon entfernt davon zu reden "mmo´s" zu spielen, wenn du nichteinmal weisst, was denn überhaupt ein mmo ausmacht...und das sind sicherlich nicht tolle "ich hab doch keine zeit" funktionen, die dazu beitragen den chat mit seinen mitspielern immer weiter und weiter vernachlässigen zu können




Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass ich nur damit beschäftigt bin ständig den Dungon Finder zu nutzen. Das ist schlicht eine Aussage, die ich so nie getroffen habe. Es geht einfach um den "Dungon Finder" an sich und diese Einführung finde ich PERSÖNLICH positiv und nützlich. Das kann jeder anders sehen. Ich dränge niemanden meine Meinung auf - keine Frage. Jeder sollte das für sich selbst entscheiden.
Wenn ich mal Bock auf eine Ini habe, ist es für mich einfacher den Dungon Finder zu benutzen. Ich sehe schlicht nicht die Hintergründe, warum ich deshalb weniger sozialer Kontakte pflege. Das ist ein Spiel, Leute. Wenn ich mehr soziale Kontakte wünsche, schalte ich den PC aus und unternehme etwas. So einfach ist das für mich. Egal wie ich auch immer drauf bin, wenn ich ein Game wie Rift zocke, finde ich IMMER Anschluss. Egal ob mit oder ohne Dungon Finder.
Was macht denn bitte ein MMO aus? Ich finde, dass sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Es kommt immer auf die eigene Spielweise an. Und ob ich nun Dauerzocker bin oder eben nicht - das macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Juni 2011)

was macht denn für dich ein mmo aus?


----------



## floppydrive (7. Juni 2011)

Was ist den nun bitte so schlimm am Dungeon Finder es ist einfach nur eine Komfortfunktion, ob ich nun früher mit ner Gruppe 20 mal die gleiche Instanz gerannt bin oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied es fällt nur das Gruppensuchen weg das wars aber auch, die Kommunikation ist bei den Leuten schon vorher "eingebrochen" wenn die Spiele die Instanz kennen und sie zum 100 mal laufen werden die sich auch nicht mehr groß im Chat unterhalten.

Weiterhin muss man auch sehen das sich viel im Voice Tools abspielt, unsere komplette Gilde hängt mehr im TS rum als sich Ingame zu schreiben, es ist einfach komfortabler sowas zu benutzen, das Spiel kann man als letztes dafür verantwortlich machen das die Leute neue Wege in der Kommunikation nutzen und jeder soll doch Spielen wie er will?

Lasst doch die Leute machen was sie wollen, who cares, spielt ihr so wie ihr wollt und die Spielen so wie sie wollen, ansich sucht doch die Hälfte der Leute hier nur Streit um mal wieder bissl auf einem Spiel rumzuhacken da es sich mit WoW nun langsam ausgeflamed hat.


Ich kann nur sagen Trion Worlds hat mit Rift ein gutes Projekt abgeliefert, ich habe selten einen Entwickler gesehen der so schnell auf Probleme reagiert, dazu noch so schnell Hotfix auf die Server wirft und einen so reibungslosen Start eines MMORPG gab es in letzter Zeit auch nicht, rund um hat Trion Worlds mit Rift ein gutes Spiel abgeliefert was vielen Leuten Spaß macht.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (7. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Was ist den nun bitte so schlimm am Dungeon Finder es ist einfach nur eine Komfortfunktion, ob ich nun früher mit ner Gruppe 20 mal die gleiche Instanz gerannt bin oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied es fällt nur das Gruppensuchen weg das wars aber auch, die Kommunikation ist bei den Leuten schon vorher "eingebrochen" wenn die Spiele die Instanz kennen und sie zum 100 mal laufen werden die sich auch nicht mehr groß im Chat unterhalten.
> 
> Weiterhin muss man auch sehen das sich viel im Voice Tools abspielt, unsere komplette Gilde hängt mehr im TS rum als sich Ingame zu schreiben, es ist einfach komfortabler sowas zu benutzen, das Spiel kann man als letztes dafür verantwortlich machen das die Leute neue Wege in der Kommunikation nutzen und jeder soll doch Spielen wie er will?
> 
> ...




Dankeschön! Exakt so sehe ich das auch. Es ist gewiss NICHT der Dungon Finder, welcher die Kommunikation einbrechen lässt. Dieser Zustand ist auch nicht im Spiel zu suchen, sondern einfach ein Nebeneffekt der heutigen Zeit. Fortschritt ist Fortschritt, aufhalten lässt er sich kaum. Ich hatte nie Probleme Kontakte im Spiel zu knüpfen. Daran hat der Dungon Finder auch nichts geändert. Wenn man aufgrund dieser Einrichtung keine "sozialen Kontakte" mehr pflegen kann, ist das traurig. Mit Rift hat das aber genauso wenig zu tun wie mit WoW. Das war von Anfang an meine Meinung und das bleibt sie auch. Schön, dass auch andere so denken.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (7. Juni 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was macht denn für dich ein mmo aus?



Eine Frage sollte man nie mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten. ;-)
Was ein Spiel wie Rift ausmacht, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Jeder sucht etwas anderes darin, jeder hat andere "Ziele". Ich bin überzeugt, dass ein Game wie "Rift" für dich etwas anderes ausmacht als für mich. Das macht so ein Spiel auch derart einzigartig. Ich glaube, egal welche Antwort ich jetzt gebe, du wirst damit ohnehin nicht zufrieden sein. Also lass ich es. 
Einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf, dass jeder auf seine Art spielt. Und das ist auch gut so, oder? Wenn du den Dungon Finder nicht gut findest, akzeptiere ich das voll und ganz. Das ist einfach deine Meinung - selbige müssen aber nicht alle teilen. Ich tue es nicht - und das bleibt so. *Hand reich und Frieden schließe*

Ich gehe jetzt zur Arbeit - eigentlich hab ich gar keine Zeit für diese Diskussion. Ich muss schließlich meine Trillion Arbeitsstunden noch ableisten. ;-)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Juni 2011)

ich wüsste nich irgendwo eine frage von dir gelesen zu haben..

und da du meine frage nicht benatworten willst und weiterhin mit pauschalisierungen um dich wirfst, kann man sowieso keine richtige diskussion führen

naja geh deine trilliarden arbeitsstunden abarbeiten, die 10 kinder hungern doch bestimmt schon


----------



## FunnyChrissy (8. Juni 2011)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Was macht denn bitte ein MMO aus?





Guckst du hier. Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. ;-)
Ich glaube, damit dürfte zumindest dieses Voruteil aus der Welt sein.
Im Prinzip hab ich deine Frage doch beantwortet. Ich bin der Anischt, dass ein Spiel wie Rift für jeden etwas anderes ausmacht. Es kommt auch immer auf die eigenen Ziele an. Mit Pauschalisierungen hat das nun wirklich nichts zu tun.
Und wie gesagt - ich hatte zuerst gefragt. Das kannst du nun drehen und wenden, wie du willst.
*verzieht sich jetzt in ihren Harem, um ihre Trillion Kinder nach einer weiteren Trillion Arbeitsstunden zu versorgen*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juni 2011)

also das was du gefragt hast war rethorisch und somit keine richtige frage und du hast garnichts beantwortet..."jeder soll selbst wissen was ein mmo ausmacht" ist keine antwort, denn ich hab explizit DICH gefragt, was denn ein mmo für dich ausmacht...aber das brauch ich dir wahrscheinlich nicht zu erklären denn das weisst du ja vermutlich schon, hast halt nur keinen bock zu antworten...

...du hast ein harem? Oo


----------



## FunnyChrissy (11. Juni 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> also das was du gefragt hast war rethorisch und somit keine richtige frage und du hast garnichts beantwortet..."jeder soll selbst wissen was ein mmo ausmacht" ist keine antwort, denn ich hab explizit DICH gefragt, was denn ein mmo für dich ausmacht...aber das brauch ich dir wahrscheinlich nicht zu erklären denn das weisst du ja vermutlich schon, hast halt nur keinen bock zu antworten...
> 
> ...du hast ein harem? Oo




Entschuldige die späte Antwort, aber du weisst ja....die Trillion Arbeitsstunden leisten sich nicht von alleine ab. Und meine 10 Kinder mussten auch erst mal beschäftigt werden...das Leben ist schon schwierig. ;-)
Warum ich die Frage bezogen auf mich explizit NICHT beantwortet habe, liegt in der Natur der Sache: Egal was ich schreibe, du hättest eh was zu meckern. Also lass ich es sein, ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach. Du hast recht, ich hab tatsächlich keinen Bock zu antworten. Weisst du eigentlich wie müde ich nach einer Trillion Arbeitsstunden immer bin? Das muss man erst einmal kompensieren ;-).
Aber weil du es bist, will ich mal nicht so sein. ;-)
Ich habe nur eine Erwartung an ein MMO: ich muss mich darin verlieren können. Damit wir auch nicht völlig am Thread Thema vorbei rauschen - das ist es auch, was für mich Rift derzeit besser macht als WoW. WoW hat mich lange Zeit begleitet und viel Freude bereitet. Ich kann es auch nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass ich niemals mehr WoW zocke. Nur im Moment hat für mich Rift definitiv die Nase vorn. Warum ist das so?
Zum einen ist da die vielfältige Möglichkeit, zu skillen. Durch die vielen verschiedenen Seelen habe ich Unmengen an Möglichkeiten, meinen Char zu spielen. Im Prinzip kann ich mit jeder Klasse alles machen, bei WoW war ich mit vielen Klassen doch relativ festgenagelt. Hattest du dich erst mal entschieden, bist du da nicht mehr so einfach raus gekommen. Weiterhin ist Rift nicht so Addon versucht wie WoW und bietet mir dadurch einfach ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl. Ich hab nicht tausend Addons, die mir einfach alles abnehmen. Ich finde diese Freiheiten einfach wunderbar und genieße es.
Das ist auch etwas, was ein MMO FÜR MICH ausmacht - Freiheiten und das tun, worauf ich gerade Lust habe. Auch eine ansprechende Grafit ist, zumindest für mich persönlich, von grosser Bedeutung. Da schlägt Rift WoW um Längen.
Ausserdem erwarte ich von einem Spiel dieser Art, nette Menschen kennezulernen und ganz entspannt miteinander spielen zu können. Das Miteinader ist es, was mich an einem MMO so fesselt. Nie allein unterwegs zu sein, immer jemanden an seiner Seite zu haben. Ausserdem auch die Möglichkeit, selbst entscheiden zu können auf welche Art ich spiele. 
Ach, da gibt es eigentlich noch so viel mehr. Aber leider ist meine Mittagspause vorbei, ich muss zur Arbeit...du weisst ja, die Trillion ist noch nicht voll. *seufzt vor sich hin*

Grüssle und Bis demnächst :-)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Juni 2011)

was macht für mich ein mmo aus: " ich will mich darin verlieren, rift ist besser als WoW"


alles klar, das gespräch ist beendet, wär das ein aufsatz, wärs ganz klar themaverfehlung, 6.....

ich zeig dir mal wie das geht, aber ich machs schnell, so stichpunktartig

was macht für mich ein mmo aus?

- das zusammenspiel, gruppenquests
- kommuinkation
- "lägendere" belohnungen in mmo´s (sollen schwer erreichbare items sein die nur die besten der besten bekommen, also sowas wie "DAS SCHWERT DER TAUSEND IRGENDWAS" was irgendwie in einer tiefen höhle von einem super drachen bewacht wird den man nur mit eine rießigen gruppe an mitstreitern besiegen kann
-gilden / fraktionskriege
-status den man sich als spieler erarbeiten kann
-bekanntheit der spieler
-können
-komplexität
-"arbeit" (keine automatisierungen und erleichterungen des contents, ein zugang zu einem lukrativen dungeon SOLL einen schlüssel erfordern den man erst durch eine lange questreihe und diverse instanzenbesuche erfordert)
-viel reisen und entdecken, also keine kompakte sondern eine weitläufige welt ohne so übertrieben viel teleportmöglichkeiten

also das, was WoW vor wotlk mal war, ist ein mmo wie es sein muss


jetzt nehm ich dir mal die arbeit ab und sage was für jemanden wie dich ein mmo ausmacht

-mir soll ja nicht der schnelle belohnungsfluss vorenthalten werden!

also das, was WoW und rift jetzt ist und nun wirklich ein kindergartenspiel darstellt


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (13. Juni 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was macht für mich ein mmo aus: " ich will mich darin verlieren, rift ist besser als WoW"
> 
> 
> alles klar, das gespräch ist beendet, wär das ein aufsatz, wärs ganz klar themaverfehlung, 6.....
> ...



Dummer Weise kommt nach diesem einen Satz noch ein ellenlanger Text von FunnyChrissy. Natürlich müsste man dazu auch zusammenhängende Texte lesen und verstehen können - Stichpunkte sind da wohl einfacher.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Juni 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Dummer Weise kommt nach diesem einen Satz noch ein ellenlanger Text von FunnyChrissy. Natürlich müsste man dazu auch zusammenhängende Texte lesen und verstehen können - Stichpunkte sind da wohl einfacher.



eigentlich habe ich mir vorgenommen zusammenhanglose unbedeutende sachen auszublenden.....ach mist jetzt hab ichs schon wieder getan


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. Juni 2011)

Tja, so schnell kann man sich von was hinreisen lassen 


Aber ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass deine Stichpunkte und Chrissys Vorstellungen große Gemeinsamkeiten haben? Also ganz so zusammenhanglos, wie du denkst, ist mein Beitrag nicht. 


Edith sagt: Ich will es mal etwas konkretisieren, damit du dich nicht so anstrengen musst:



FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Zum einen ist da die vielfältige Möglichkeit, zu skillen. Durch die vielen verschiedenen Seelen habe ich Unmengen an Möglichkeiten, meinen Char zu spielen.





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> -komplexität





FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist Rift nicht so Addon versucht wie WoW und bietet mir dadurch einfach ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl. Ich hab nicht tausend Addons, die mir einfach alles abnehmen.





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> -können
> -"arbeit"





FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Das Miteinader ist es, was mich an einem MMO so fesselt.





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> - das zusammenspiel, gruppenquests
> - kommuinkation





FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Ach, da gibt es eigentlich noch so viel mehr.





Tja...einfach mal die Zitate vergleichen. Aber sie hat ja vollkommen das Thema verfehlt, nicht wahr? Du wohl auch?


----------

